# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Internet > IE >  Internet Explorer 9 est le navigateur le plus scuris, quand il s'agit de malwares  diffusion sociale

## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 9 est le navigateur le plus scuris, quand il s'agit de malwares  diffusion sociale, claironne Microsoft
Mise  jour le 17.12.2010 par Katleen*

Microsoft vient de rvler les rsultats d'une tude portant sur l'efficacit des dispositifs scuritaires d'Internet Explorer 9. 

Les recherches ont t menes par NSS Labs, entit indpendante, et elles concluent qu'Internet Explorer 9 "est le leader du march en matire de protection des utilisateurs contre les malwares". Il stopperait ainsi 99% des logiciels malicieux, contre 90% pour sa mouture prcdente (IE8).

Ces excellents rsultats seraient  attribuer  la technologie filtrante SmartGreen URL de Microsoft, mais aussi  la fonctionnalit "SmartScreen application rputation systme", qui fait son entre dans IE9, et qui a pour mission de se renseigner sur la rputation d'un tlchargement, grce  une base de donnes installe dans le cloud (pour aider l'utilisateur  dcider s'il va effectuer le tlchargement ou non).

Les tests se sont drouls sur 11 jours conscutifs, 24 heures sur 24, et se composaient de 39 modules diffrentes qui taient envoys contre des URL malicieuses, sans cesse renouveles.

Pourtant, ces conclusions favorables aux produits de Redmond ne font pas l'unanimit. Dj,  cause de leur champ d'tude restreint. L'efficacit des barrires contre les autres menaces, par exemple celles caches dans les plug-ins, n'ont pas t mesures.

Mais Google va plus loin, en remettant en cause la totalit de l'tude : "Ces tests sponsoriss" ne seraient pas fiables. Les rsultats de Microsoft seraient "trop bons" compars  ceux de ses concurrents.

Ainsi, sur la lutte contre les malwares sociaux, Firefox n'en arrte que 19%, Safari 11%, Chrome 3% et Opera... n'en stopperait aucun !

Mountain View s'en offusque : "Chrome a t conu avec, ds le dpart, une attention toute particulire pour la scurit ; il amliore la protection des utilisateurs, de leurs tlchargements (programmes prsents sur leur disque dur) et des vulnrabilits des plug-ins".

Il est vrai que, comme l'indique le rapport, les malwares qui se propagent sur les rseaux sociaux sont un vrai problme, qui se dveloppe de plus en plus. Mais c'est loin d'tre le seul soucis de scurit svissant sur le Net.

Quoiqu'il en soit,  peine disponible en version Bta, IE9 fait dj couler beaucoup d'encre.

Source : L'tude de NNS Labs (PDF) 

 ::fleche::  Microsoft affirme ne pas avoir pay pour la ralisation de cette tude. Pensez-vous que l'tude soit fiable, contrairement aux allgations de Google ?

*IE9 permettra la protection contre la traage sur le web* 
*Grce  une nouvelle fonctionnalit de la prochaine RC* 


Microsoft vient de dvoiler une nouvelle fonctionnalit qui sera incluse dans la premire Release Candidate d'Internet Explorer 9.

Pendant que le test de la beta bat son plein avec plus de 15 millions de testeurs a travers le monde (lire ci-avant), la firme dvoile une nouvelle fonctionnalit dnomme  Tracking protection  axe sur le contrle du traage de l'activit web des utilisateurs. 

Cette fonctionnalit  pour but de rsoudre les problmes de confidentialits dont sont victimes certains utilisateurs d'une part et d'autre part pour rpondre aux attentes de la FTC (Federal Trade Commission).

La fonctionnalit utilisera une liste de suivie des protections  Tracking Protection List (TPL)  qui contiendra les adresses web que le navigateur ne pourra charger que si l'utilisateur tape l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse (ou s'il clique sur un lien direct). En limitant les appels passs par des sites tiers aux adresses du TPL, le navigateur pourra limiter les informations que peuvent recueillir ces sites. 

L'utilisateur aura aussi la possibilit de dfinir sa propre liste, et d'y inclure les sites qui peuvent gnrer des cookies. En quelque sorte une liste rouge personnalisable pour le navigateur.

Microsoft souligne cependant que cette nouvelle protection de la vie prive ne remplace pas le filtrage InPrivate, une fonctionnalit ajoute  partir d'IE 8. Les deux seront complmentaires mme si l'algorithme de filtrage utilis dans InPrivate est le mme qu'utilise  Tracking protection . 

_ Notre travail dans le dveloppement d'IE9 est de trouver le juste quilibre entre les avantages rels des utilisateurs qui peuvent provenir du partage, tout en offrant le choix  l'utilisateur d'avoir le contrle sur sa vie prive _  explique Deam Hachamovitch, vice-prsident en charge du dveloppement du navigateur.

Cette "Tracking Protection," ne sera pas active par dfaut. Un  opt-in  permettra son activation et l'obtention de la TPL, qui ne sera pas livr avec le navigateur. 

En attendant cette RC, et si vous ne fates pas partie des 15 millions de testeurs, la beta de IE9 est disponible sur cette page

*Source* : Interview de Deam Hachamovitch  

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*



*La version bta dInternet Explorer 9 plbiscite par les Franais*
*Avec 615 000 utilisateurs en moins de 3 mois*

*Mise  jour du 03/11/10*


Ladhsion  IE9 ne se semble pas se dmentir. Le nombre de bta testeurs dans le monde s'lve   prsent  15 millions, dont 615.000 Franais.

Microsoft s'en flicite et publie, en parallle, les rsultats du nouveau rapport de Net Applications qui donne un clairage sur les positions des diffrentes versions de IE :
IE6 voit ses parts de march dcrotre en raison dune migration des entreprises vers des versions plus rcentes dIEIE8 continue sa progression (notamment en entreprises, avec une part de march de 34,1% en novembre, plus haut niveau jamais atteint)IE9, trois mois aprs le lancement de la version bta  San Francisco, confirme une vritable dynamique de croissance
Mais que l'on ne s'y trompe pas, c'est bien IE9 qui apporte espoir et satisfaction aux quipes de Microsoft. Notamment parce qu'il connait un rel succs chez les dveloppeurs.

_ Depuis son lancement en septembre dernier, le soutien du public des dveloppeurs ne faiblit pas_ , se rjouit Microsoft. _ Aprs avoir salu les performances et le respect des nouveaux standards du Web tels que HTML5, CSS3.0 et SVG dIE9, les dveloppeurs ont accueilli trs favorablement les rcentes annonces de mise  disposition de la plateforme leur permettant de tester les performances du moteur dexcution Javascript_ .

Fait nouveau, le grand public grossit galement les rangs des utilisateurs de cette beta.

Une beta qui,  en croire Redmond, _ devance dsormais ses concurrents en matire de vitesse dexcution selon le test Javascript Sunspider et quil arrive en tte du premier test de conformit HTML5 du W3C ralis ce mois-ci_ .

Une version des faits bien sr conteste par la concurrence.

On prfrera donc mesurer le succs du nouveau navigateur de Microsoft  son nombre d'utilisateurs. Et de ce point de vue, IE9 fait dj une excellente performance.


 ::fleche::  *Pour tlcharger gratuitement Internet Explorer 9 bta* 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vosu de cette beta ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Deux mises  jour d'Internet Explorer 9*
*apportent une srie de corrections des failles de la beta du navigateur*

*Mise  jour du 24/11/10, par Hinault Romaric* 

Microsoft a publi deux mise mises  jour pour la beta dInternet Explorer 9.

Juste quelques jours aprs la publication de la PlateForm Preview 7 dIE 9 (lire ci-avant), Microsoft vient dannoncer la disponibilit de deux mises  jours importantes pour la premire beta dInternet Explorer 9.

Il ne s'agit pas d'une nouvelle beta tient  souligner Microsoft, mais simplement un patch de correction.

La premire mise  jour (KB2452647) apporte une srie de corrections de bugs provenant des retours des utilisateurs.

La seconde mise jour (KB2452648), destine uniquement aux utilisateurs de Windows 7, vient rsoudre les problmes des fonctions denvoi des commentaires dInternet Explorer 9 sur les machines 64 bits avec Windows Live Essentials 2011.

Les deux correctifs se font via Windows Update (elles sont automatiques pour les personnes ayant activ la mise  jour automatique dans Windows Update).

*Et aussi :*

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger la beta d'Internet Explorer 9*



*Source* : Le Blog d'Internet Explorer


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*


*Microsoft sort IE9 Plateform Preview 7*
*Et met laccent sur lamlioration du moteur de JavaScript Chakra*

*Mise  jour du 19/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*


Microsoft vient de sortir la septime pr-version de son futur navigateur Internet Explorer 9 (malgr la disponibilit depuis environs 2 mois de la version bta) qui a dj t tlcharg plus de 13 millions de fois.

Microsoft continue de sortir les pr-versions pour faire tester les amliorations du navigateur. La septime Platform Preview vient de voir le jour et Redmond met une fois de plus laccent sur lamlioration du moteur JavaScript Chakra.

Dans un billet de blog, Dean Hachamovitch, dveloppeur et vice-prsident en charge du dveloppement dIE crit que lors des dernires semaines, lquipe de dveloppement sest concentr sur son moteur de JavaScript.

Le moteur Chakra propose dans cette version des amliorations dans la faon de traiter le code JavaScript pouvant offrir un gain de performance allant jusqu' 100 % sur certains modles de codage.

Les derniers aperus du navigateur lors du test Sunspider montre que celui-ci est le navigateur actuel qui supporterait le mieux les nouveaux standards du web (CSS3, HTML5).

Quelques demos fait avec le Html5 sont disponibles, notamment  Shakespeares Tag Cloud et HTML5 Sudoku

 ::fleche::  La septieme pr-version dinternet explorer 9 peut tre tlcharge sur cette page

*Source* : Billet de blog de Dean Hachamovitch 

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*

*Microsoft sort  IE9 Plateform Preview 6* 
*10 millions de betas de IE9 tlcharges*

*Mise  jour du 28/10/10*


*Edit du 29/10/10 :
 IE9 Plateform Preview 6  ajoute le support des transformations 2D CSS3 et des balises smantiques de HTML5*


La confrence de Microsoft (la PDC10) ddie aux dveloppeurs s'est ouverte avec Internet Explorer 9.

On attendait de grandes annonces. Ne faisons pas durer le suspens, rien de rvolutionnaire n'a t dvoil sur le navigateur.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les nouveauts et les dmonstrations n'ont pas t intressantes. Bien au contraire.

Un Steve Ballmer survolt a ainsi raffirm l'implication de Microsoft dans la promotion du HTML 5 qui transforme _ le Web en applications natives_ .

_ Nous sommes impliqu dans le W3C_ , a-t-il martel. Internet Explorer 9 surfera donc bien sur les standards.

IE9 tirera galement partie de _ la totalit du PC_ . Comprenez l'acclration graphique qui permet de grer des animations et des vidos (voire les deux mlanges) jusqu' 60 images par secondes.

Mais pas seulement, IE9 sera totalement intgr  Windows 7. L'intervenant suivant expliquera comment.

Avant - justement - de laisser la place  Dean Hachamovicth, dveloppeur et vice-prsident Corporate, Steve Ballmer lche un chiffre : la bta d'IE 9 a t tlcharge 10 millions de fois. Un beau score.

Et Microsoft entend visiblement continuer sur cette vague en faisant la promotion de son navigateur sur le mme mode que ses publicits pour Windows Phone 7 (_ un tlphone qui nous sauve des tlphones_ ). Le slogan est dj tout trouv : IE9 est un navigateur qui fait que l'on_  regarde les sites, pas le navigateur_  (sic).

Moins volontaire mais trs convaincant, Hachamovicth s'est ensuite livr  une petite dmonstration de ce que Microsoft entend par faire que_  votre site ressemble  une application_ .

Concrtement, l'intgration de IE9  Windows 7 permet, par exemple, de transformer l'icne d'un site Web dans la barre de tache en relle application miniature. 

Hachamovicth prend l'exemple de son site  HTML5 radio . Une fois rduit, le site se transforme en lecteur audio.

Mieux, le menu contextuel (la fameuse Jump List) attach  cette  application  est entirement modifiable par les dveloppeurs.

Le tout est bien sr ralis en HTML 5. Il suffit d'ajouter quelques lignes dans le code de la page pour crer des  fonctionnalits accessibles depuis la miniature (lecture, stop, j'aime).

Fort de ces dmonstrations, le dveloppeur de Microsoft annonce alors la disponibilit d'une nouvelle preview... de la plateforme de test de IE9.





 IE9 plateform preview 6  n'est malheureusement pas une nouvelle version du navigateur mais une mise  jour de la plateforme de dmonstrations, de benchmarks et de tests qui accompagne son dveloppement. Des outils qui permettent de _ prparer vos sites  IE9_  et qui intresseront donc tous les dveloppeurs Webs.

La prochaine bta, elle, attendra encore un peu.

Mais ce n'est que partie remise. La RC ne devrait en effet plus trop tarder.


 ::fleche::  *IE9 plateform preview 6 est disponible sur cette page*


*Source* : PDC 10

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Deux millions de tlchargements en 48 heures pour la bta d'Internet Explorer*
*Son site aurait reu 9 millions de visites durant les deux premiers jours*

*Mise  jour du 23/09/2010 par Idelways*


Avec le succs impressionnant qu'elle rencontre, la bta d'Internet Explorer 9 n'a plus d'une bta que le nom.

En seulement 48 heures, plus de deux millions d'utilisateurs ont tlcharg la version de teste de la nouvelle mouture du navigateur de Redmond.

Des performances qui devancent nettement celles qu'a connu la bta d'Internet Explorer 8, qui s'est  contente  de 1.3 millions de tlchargements durant les cinq premiers jours suivant sa sortie.

Le site d'Internet Explorer 9 a reu 9 millions de visiteurs uniques durant les deux premiers jours de la beta.

Depuis son lancement il y'a une semaine, son site promotionnel  Beauty Of The Web  a dlivr 26 millions de pages.

 IE Test Drive , le site destin  prsenter aux dveloppeurs les nouveauts du navigateur, surtout en matire de respects des standards a totalis 4 millions de pages consultes.

Des chiffres impressionnant qu'il faudra quand mme relativiser, en effet, seulement 20% des visiteurs ont t tent de presser le bouton de tlchargement.

Un taux-de-rebond de prs de 80% qui peut tre (partiellement ?) mis sur le dos de la non prise en charge Windows XP, qui occupe encore plus de la moiti des ordinateurs sous Windows.

Simple curiosit ? Compagne disproportionne ? Ou rel regain d'intrt pour le  E  bleu ?

*A vous de nous le dire ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous tlcharg cette version ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comptez-vous l'adopter pour un usage quotidien ?

*Source* : blog des quipes de Microsoft





*Internet Explorer 9 est plus rapide, plus pur et plus sr : le nouveau logiciel de Microsoft ouvre la voie  une nouvelle gnration de navigateurs*
_Mise  jour du 16.09.2010 par Katleen_


C'est une bombe qui vient d'tre parachute sur le monde depuis Redmond, dans l'Etat amricain de Wasington.

La version bta publique de la nouvelle mouture d'Internet Explorer est disponible depuis quelques heures. Et elle risque de rvolutionner le march des navigateurs Internet. Car, pour reprendre une expression chre aux amateurs d'automobiles, elle "en a sous le capot" et est de plus trs stable, ce qui est remarquable pour une version qui n'est pas encore dfinitive.

Autant en matire de design que de performances, les nouveauts sont au rendez-vous.

Visez plutt : 

Support des nouveaux standards du Web (HTML5, CSS3), rendu des pages fluidifi grce  la contribution de la carte graphique, volution vers des sites Web davantage traits comme des applications, gestionnaire de tlchargements simplifi et scuris, etc.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xymOGpiLuio"]YouTube        - Internet Explorer 9 Beta (IE 9 Beta) - It's Time To Expect More[/ame]

Du ct de l'interface utilisateurs, Microsoft a voulu poursuivre dans la voie qu'il avait ouverte avec Windows 7 : un design simple et pur. Logo et menus disparaissent, onglets sont remonts en haut  droite de la barre d'adresse.

Au niveau de la vitesse d'excution, Microsoft rattrape Chrome. IE9 est trs ractif, son lancement est rapide, de mme que le chargement des pages. Mais cette vlocit  un prix, le logiciel est exigeant en mmoire vive : avec 20 onglets ouverts, il consomme plus de 500 Mo. Une optimisation est sans doute au programme du ct de son diteur.

Enfin, signalons un dtail important : le navigateur a t conu pour tre utilis avec Windows 7. Autrement dit, n'esprez pas vous en servir sous Vista (certaines fonctions ne marcheront pas), ni le faire tourner avec Windows XP (il a officiellement t dclar incompatible). Ses fonctionnalits ne sont pas compatibles avec les anciens systmes d'exploitation de Microsoft, qui a fait l un pari os.

Revenons-en  Internet Explorer 9 lui-mme. Avec de meilleurs accs  la carte graphique de l'ordinateur, il grera certains applications web comme de vritables petits programmes. Par exemple, il offre la possibilit de punaiser ses sites favoris directement dans le deck de Windows 7. Il y a aussi le fonction "jumplist", o un clic droit sur l'un de ces sites slectionns permet de le lancer directement sur la partie que l'on dsire (le webmail, les news, l'agenda, etc.) suivant le menu du site. Internet Explorer 9 est en effet le premier navigateur conu pour tirer parti de la puissance et du potentiel graphique du PC.

Concernant les extensions, il est possible de les dsactiver (surtout les plus gourmandes), afin d'viter de trop gros ralentissements.

 Nous sommes plus que jamais engags sur le segment stratgique des navigateurs, affirme Bernard Ourghanlian, directeur technique et scurit de Microsoft France.  En lanant la version bta dInternet Explorer 9, Microsoft cre un navigateur nouvelle gnration, aussi rapide et performant quune application PC. Conu dans le respect de nouveaux standards du Web, Internet Explorer 9 ouvre la voie au dveloppement dune nouvelle exprience du web, plus fluide et avec un design indit. Dj, plus de 2,5 millions de kits de dveloppement ont t tlchargs, montrant ainsi lenthousiasme de la communaut des web designers et des dveloppeurs. 

Un enthousiasme qui sexplique  la fois par les nouvelles expriences permises par la puissance de ce navigateur, mais aussi par la prise en  charge des nouveaux standards du Web comme HTML5, CSS3.0 et SVG.

 Dvelopper un site web pour Internet Explorer 9 nous permet de proposer aux internautes une exprience vraiment immersive, et particulirement aboutie au niveau du design et des animations , dclare Olivier Marchand, directeur de lagence de webdesign Soleil Noir.  Cest donc une nouvelle opportunit pour les webdesigners, dautant quavec la prise en charge des nouveaux standards, le site ou lapplication dveloppe sera automatiquement compatible avec la plupart des autres navigateurs du march .

En rsum, Internet Explorer 9 marque un tournant dans l'histoire des navigateurs web de Microsoft, car il est :

- Plus rapide : Conu pour exploiter toute la puissance du PC, Internet Explorer 9 permet dafficher des pages web enrichies qui sexcutent avec la mme rapidit quune application nativement installe sur PC. Le rendu du texte, des images, des vidos  est radicalement amlior et fluidifi.

- Plus pur : Linterface dInternet Explorer 9 a t simplifie pour une navigation personnalise et visuelle qui laisse un maximum de place au Web. Laccent est mis sur lespace de lecture, les menus sont fusionns en un seul et la barre dadresses devient galement barre de recherche. Un plus qui fait la diffrence avec le duo IE9 / Windows 7 : lintgration de ses sites prfrs dans la barre de tches, pour les retrouver comme sil sagissait dapplications natives.

- Plus sr : Internet Explorer 9 permet  chacun de se sentir en confiance et en situation de contrle, sans concession quel que soit le nombre donglets ouverts, sans interruption dans la navigation, et avec la possibilit de surfer en mode priv.  

Source : Lien de tlchargement d'Internet Explorer 9 version bta

 ::fleche::  Sachant que Windows XP regroupe encore 50% des utilisateurs de l'OS de Microsoft dans le monde, le fait qu'il ne prenne pas en charge IE9 ne sera-t-il pas un frein  l'adoption du navigateur ?

 ::fleche::  IE9 gre trs bien lHTML5 et l'acclration matrielle. Ses concurrents devraient galement suivre et s'amliorer dans cette voie. Cela signera-t-il l'arrt de mort de Flash ?      

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeur, tes-vous satisfait des possibilits apportes par IE9 ?

*Internet Explorer 9 : une premire vido dvoile l'UI*
*Minimaliste et pure du navigateur sur Youtube*

*Mise  jour du 08/09/10*



D'o vient-elle ? On ne le sait pas exactement.

On sait juste que cette vido de dmonstration d'Internet Explorer 9 a t poste sur Youtube et que - mme s'il faut la prendre avec beaucoup de prcaution vue l'absence de source claire - elle confirme les rcentes captures d'cran parues sur Internet (lire ci-avant).

On y dcouvre donc une UI encore minimaliste (et destine  le rester ?) : une barre de recherche, trois boutons (Home, Favoris et une flche, qui n'est pas sans voquer le fameux bouton "O" de Opera repris depuis dans les autres navigateurs, bouton qui donne accs au menu de l'application).

Comme IE9 ne tourne que sous Windows 7 (et Vista), c'est sans surprise que l'on dcouvre une interface qui tire profit des jeux de transparence.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4QPxbubSug"]YouTube        - IE9 Beta leaked video with new Logo and UI[/ame]


Microsoft semble avoir choisi la stratgie de la fuite orchestre d'informations pour promouvoir son nouveau navigateur  une stratgie chre  Apple.

Histoire de bien montrer qu'une nouvelle re  dbuter pour son application ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous cette UI ? Attendez-vous avec impatience la prsentation par Microsoft de la beta le 15 septembre prochain ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Internet Explorer 9 : une erreur de Microsoft Russie dvoile l'interface*
*Du navigateur, fuite d'information ou simple  teasing  ?*

*Mise  jour du 26/08/2010 par Idelways*


Grce  la filiale russe de Microsoft, le monde a une petite ide de la future interface d'Internet Explorer 9.

En effet, le site de Microsoft Russie a publi durant un trs court dlai une seule et unique capture d'cran et quelques dtails sur la nouvelle version du navigateur.

Mme si la capture a vite t retire du site, elle a tout de mme livre quelques informations.

La capture montre un navigateur  l'interface minimaliste, qui mnage autant que possible l'espace de la fentre  l'affichage des sites web.

La barre de navigation a t simplifie, le champ de recherche supprim et vraisemblablement fusionn avec la barre d'adresse (similaire  l'omnibox de Google Chrome ou dans une moindre mesure  la Awsome Bar de Firefox).

De mme pour la barre d'onglets qui se place dsormais  droite de la barre de navigation.





Ct fonctionnel, selon la traduction de la page en russe, il s'avre que les sites et les applications web  Reconnus  et  Protgs  pourraient tre attachs  la barre des tches comme des applications Windows.

Mieux encore, au lancement, rien n'indiquerait que ces applications se lancent sous Internet Explorer.

Le navigateur inclurait aussi la possibilit de dtacher des onglets et les sparer sur d'autres fentres utilisant l' Aero Snap  de Windows 7.

Certains y verront une  Chromification  d'Internet Explorer. D'autres, une tendance  l'pur, bien dans l'air du temps.

On remarquera aussi la diffrence de tailles entre les boutons  page prcdente  et  page suivante  qui n'est pas sans rappeler le  Key Hole  ( trou de serrure ) de Firefox. Un design cher  Tristan Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, qui dclarait  Dveloppez l'anne dernire que c'tait ce genre de dtails qui donnait aussi (et surtout ?) une personnalit propre  chaque navigateur.



* Key Hole  de Firefox*

Microsoft n'a pas encore ragit  ces fuites.

Reste donc  confirmer que cette capture n'est pas une diversion.



*Source* : Microsoft Russie


 ::fleche::  IE9 se Chromise-t-il ?
 ::fleche::  Si cette UI se confirme, trouvez-vous qu'elle amliore le navigateur ou auriez-vous souhaiter une interface diffrente (et laquelle) ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler
*


*Internet Explorer 9 : la beta prvue pour le 15 septembre*
*Lors d'un vnement spcial o l'on devrait dcouvrir son interface utilisateur*

*Mise  jour du 13/08/10*


Aprs quatre previews plus que prometteuses (lire ci-avant), Microsoft vient d'annoncer officiellement l'arrive de la beta de la prochaine version de son navigateur pour le 15 septembre prochain. Une confirmation aprs les propos de Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnral), le mois dernier devant un parterre d'analystes financiers.

Pour l'occasion, Microsoft organisera un vnement spcial, baptis _ La beaut du Web_  (en vo : _ Beauty of the Web_ ), qui se droulera  San Francisco.

On devrait  enfin - y dcouvrir l'interface utilisateur d'Internet Explorer 9. Une UI trs attendue puisque jusqu'ici, le navigateur en dveloppement se limite  une simple barre d'adresse pour pouvoir surfer.

Face  la concurrence (beta de Chrome 6 et beta de Firefox 4 notamment), cette nouvelle version d'IE 9 sera plus que bienvenue pour dmocratiser sa phase de test.

Une deuxime bonne nouvelle pour Microsoft aprs celle de la fin du recul de son navigateur ?


*Source* : Annonce de Microsoft


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Internet Explorer regagne des parts de march pour le deuxime mois conscutif, Safari au plus haut

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Vivement cette beta ? Ou IE 9 vous laisse-t-il indiffrent (vous, c'est Chrome ou Firefox et rien d'autre) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Quatrime preview pour Internet Explorer 9*
*Avant la premire beta de septembre, Microsoft met les bouches doubles*

*Mise  jour du 05/08/10*


Internet Explorer 9 n'a toujours pas d'Interface Utilisateur. Mais le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que Microsoft met les bouches double sur le moteur (au sens trs large) de son futur navigateur.

Une quatrime pr-version est  prsent disponible. Cette "preview" met surtout en avant l'acclration graphique et le HTML 5 (balises canvas, SVG, etc.). Microsoft invite d'ailleurs les dveloppeurs  raliser quatre tests pour constater les progrs dans ces domaines : _ Essayez Hamster Dance Revolution, IE Beatz, ou MSNBC Video avec diffrents navigateurs pour voir la diffrence_ , invite Dean Hachamovitch, General Manager d'Internet Explorer. _ Psychedelic Browsing fait la dmonstration de ce que la balise canvas du HTML5 peut faire lorsqu'elle est utilise l'acclration matrielle_ .

Autre avance importante, Chakra _ le moteur JavaScript est  prsent intgr  l'intrieur du navigateur_ . Rsultat, _ la communication entre le navigateur et le moteur de script est  prsent directe, ce qui amliore de manire significative les performances pour les sites web dans le monde rel (sic)_ .





Avec cette amlioration, l'quipe de dveloppement se targue d'obtenir de meilleurs rsultats que Safari ou Firefox au test Sunspider (sans parler des prcdentes versions d'Internet Explorer).





Idem pour le test Acid 3 o Internet Explorer 9 passe d'un score moyen de 85 pour la preview 3  un trs acceptable 95/100.

 ::fleche::  *Cette quatrime pr-version est  tlcharger sur cette page* (pour Vista et Windows 7 exclusivement).

Elle s'installe  side-by-side  avec Internet Explorer 8 ou 7.

Ou 6, si vous y tenez.


*Source* : Billet de Hachamovitch sur le blog d'Internet Explorer


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*La beta d'Internet Explorer 9 annonce pour septembre*
*Lors du point financier annuel de Microsoft aux analystes de Wall Street*

*Mise  jour du 30/07/10*


Microsoft place beaucoup d'espoirs dans la nouvelle version de son navigateur, Internet Explorer 9. Et les trois premires preview (lire ci-avant) semblent lui donner raison.

Internet Explorer 9 repart de zro et semble, pour l'instant,  mme de redorer le blason d'un navigateur en constante perte de vitesse face  la concurrence de plus en plus accrue, notamment de Google Chrome et de Firefox.

Espre officieusement pour le mois d'aout, la premire beta d'Internet Explorer 9 a finalement t annonce pour septembre par Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnral) chez Microsoft.

Une annonce faite hier, lors de la journe de prsentation des rsultats et des prvisions de la socit aux analystes de Wall Streer. Kevin Turner s'est en revanche refus  tout commentaire sur la date exacte et la disponibilit (publique ou prive) de cette beta.

Ce premier retard de dveloppement laisse  penser que la version finalise d'Internet Explorer 9 n'arrivera pas avant 2011.

Une demi mauvaise nouvelle. Mais ne dit-on pas  Qui va doucement, va surement  ?

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un milliard de malwares stopps par Internet Explorer 8 : preuve de l'efficacit du navigateur de Microsoft ?

 ::fleche::  Chrome trs  la trane sur l'acclration matrielle face  Firefox et Internet Explorer 9 ? 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Une sortie en 2011 ne sera-t-elle pas un peu trop tardive sur un march o les cycles de dveloppement de ses concurrents se raccourcissent de plus en plus ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 24/06/10*

*Troisime preview pour Internet Explorer 9*
*Qui supporte  prsent les balises canvas et vido du HTML 5*


L'quipe de dveloppement d'Internet Explorer ne chme pas.

Au mois de mars, lors du MIX, la confrence annuelle sur ses technologies maisons, Microsoft avait dvoil la toute premire pr-version de la version 9 de son navigateur.

Aujourd'hui, c'est par une confrence de presse  San Francisco que la troisime preview d'Internet Explorer 9 a t annonce.

Au menu des amliorations, le support des balises canvas, audio et vido du HTML 5. Une manire de concrtiser les promesses faites par Microsoft sur son adoption du futur standard. (lire par ailleurs _ Les 8 innovations majeures du HTML 5_ ).

Le responsable du projet s'est ensuite livr  une batterie de tests de vitesse et  des comparaisons avec la concurrence, forcment  l'avantage d'IE9 et de acclration matrielle (lire ci-avant).

Aucune date en revanche n'a t communique sur la sortie de la version beta.

En attendant, cette troisime preview d'IE9 est tlchargeable ici. Pour mmoire, elle ncessite Windows 7.



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 09/06/10*


*Internet Explorer 9 plus rapide que Safari 5 ?*
*Rappelle Microsoft, qui n'apprcie pas d'avoir t oubli par Apple dans sa liste des principaux concurrents*


On se dit que, des fois, les quipes de dveloppement sont susceptibles.

Lors du lancement de Safari 5 (hier), Apple ne s'tait pas priv de souligner que son navigateur tait beaucoup plus rapide que ses principaux concurrents,  savoir Chrome et Firefox.

Pas un mot en revanche sur Internet Explorer, superbement ignor.

Microsoft ragit aujourd'hui avec une petite vido comparative qui n'y va pas par quatre chemin : Internet Explorer 9 est rapide, trs rapide, extrmement rapide. Tellement rapide que Safari 5 supporterait mal (voire pas) la comparaison.

S'il est encore un peu tt pour se faire une relle opinion (IE 9 n'en est encore qu' sa deuxime pr-version), il est clair en revanche que le navigateur de Microsoft entend tirer partie au maximum de l'acclration matrielle (utiliser le GPU et non le CPU) pour les vidos et autres contenus multimdias (dont flash).

A noter que Safari 5 ne propose pas encore ce type de technologie (d'o les rsultats du test de Microsoft).

En revanche sur le JavaScript (sujet non abord dans la vido), Safari 5 devrait continuer  tirer son pingle du jeu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le message est clair. La prochaine fois qu'Apple dcidera de dnigrer ses concurrents, merci de ne pas oublier Microsoft.



La vido se trouve sur cette page (ncessite Silverlight).


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 06/05/10*

*Seconde preview pour le moteur d'Internet Explorer 9*
*Mais toujours pas d'interface : le HTML5 semble tre devenu une priorit pour Microsoft*

La seconde pr-version d'Internet Explorer 9 est disponible, ou plus exactement la pr-version de son moteur.

L'quipe de dveloppement ne souhaite en effet pas mettre la charrue avant les bufs et continue donc de proposer de tester le  cur  du navigateur avant d'en dvoiler l'apparence.

Selon le responsable du projet, ce moteur affiche des performances de 20 % suprieures  la version prcdente pour la gestion du JavaScript (et 36 % plus rapides que celles de Firefox 3.6).

Le score du moteur d'Explorer 9 au test Acid3 (respect des standards tels que le CSS2, le SVG, etc.) est galement pass de 55  68.

Le CSS 3 sera d'ailleurs galement support par le navigateur.



La preview 3 de Internet Explorer est  tlcharger ici.

Les rcentes dclarations sur le HTML 5 du porte-parole de Microsoft charg du navigateur (lire ci-avant) semblent galement tre confirmes. De nouvelles dmos sur l'utilisation du HTML5 sont apparues sur le site ddi au dveloppement d'IE9.

Rappelons que le futur navigateur de Microsoft ne soutiendra que le H.264 (lire ci-avant) et qu'il ne tournera pas sur Windows XP.


*Source* : L'annonce et une vido de cette preview

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Internet Explorer est-il en train de rattraper son retard ou au contraire Firefox et Chrome continuent-ils, pour vous, de creuser l'cart ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 30/04/10*

*Internet Explorer 9 ne supportera que le H.264*
*Vers un nouveau coup dur pour Flash ?*


Microsoft vient de ritrer son implication dans la future norme du HTML 5.

_ Le futur du Web c'est le HTML5_ , a mme crit hier sur son blog le General Manager d'Internet Explorer, qui explique que _ la spcification HTML 5 permet de dcrire le support d'une vido sans spcifier un format particulier_ .

Jusqu'ici, rien de trs nouveau, mme si cette implication pose la question de son articulation avec Silverlight, le concurrent maison de Flash (lire par ailleurs : Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : coup de grce pour le HTML 5 ?).

Mais le responsable du navigateur va plus loin. _ Nous pensons que le H.264 est un excellent format [] IE9 ne supportera que le playback des vidos en H.264_ .

L'explication de ce choix est assez semblable  l'analyse que nous avaient livre Tristan Nitot et Paul Rouget  respectivement Prsident et Techno-vangliste pour Mozilla Europe.

Pour eux, les grandes socits comme Apple sont plus enclines  payer une licence d'exploitation dans un cadre contraignant mais clair plutt que de s'exposer  d'ventuelles poursuites en adoptant un format ouvert. Un risque moindre pour une fondation comme Mozilla qui est presque par dfinition moins solvable que les gants du logiciel. Et donc moins vise par les  patent troll .

Son navigateur, Firefox, supporte ainsi le concurrent libre du H.264, le Ogg Theora.

_ Aujourd'hui, les droits de proprit intellectuelle sur le H.264 sont largement disponibles au sein d'un cadre bien dfini et gr par le MPEG LA_ , note le cadre de Microsoft, pour qui en revanche _ les droits d'utilisation des autres codecs sont souvent moins clairs_ .

Au moment o la polmique fait rage entre Adobe et Apple, un tel choix pourrait tre vu comme une nouvelle attaque contre le Flash.

La position du porte-parole de Microsoft est cependant beaucoup moins tranche (ou moins franche du collier) : _ Flash pose des problmes, particulirement en ce qui concerne la scurit et les performances. Nous travaillons avec les ingnieurs d'Adobe pour partager nos informations sur ces problmes [] Flahs reste un facteur important pour dlivrer une bonne exprience du Web au consommateur_ .

Une dclaration qui n'indique en rien les choix futurs de Redmond sur le support ou non de la technologie d'Adobe.

Mais ne rien dire n'est-il pas dj une manire faire passer un message ?


*Source* : Le billet du responsable d'IE


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Titre rubrique article 
 ::fleche::  Quelle est la nouveaut la plus importante du HTML5 ?Parmi la liste des 8 innovations majeures introduites par le nouveau standard

 ::fleche::  Google intgre Flash en natif  Chrome

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 17.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Internet Explorer 9 disponible en prversion, Microsoft attend vos retours*

En direct du Mix  Las Vegas, qui se passe la nuit pour nous, Microsoft vient d'annoncer la mise en ligne d'une prversion d'Internet Explorer 9. Cette version test permettra d'essayer les nouvelles fonctionnalits du navigateur, mais elle n'est pas adapte au grand public (par exemple, absence de barre d'adresse, il faut saisir les URLs via le menu Page).

En gnral, Microsoft dlivre ce type de produits lorsque le dveloppement en est  un stade plus avanc, mais il est clair que cette fois, exception est faite et que l'diteur espre bien s'appuyer sur le feedback des utilisateurs pour amliorer au maximum son logiciel.




> "At this time, we're looking for developer feedback on our implementation of HTML5's parsing rules, Selection APIs, XHTML support, and inline SVG. Within CSS3, we're looking for developer feedback on IE9's support for Selectors, Namespaces, Colors, Values, Backgrounds and Borders, and Fonts. Within DOM, we're looking for developer feedback on IE9's support for Core, Events, Style, and Range."


 a dclar Dean Hachamovitch, general IE manager chez Microsoft.

D'autres prversions sont attendues  quelques semaines d'intervalle, avant que n'arrive une version bta puis une RC. Mme si IE9 est encore loin d'tre achev et prt  tre commercialis, il est trs prometteur.

Source : Page de tlchargement de la prversion d'Internet Explorer 9

*Mise  jour du 16.03.2010 par Katleen*
*IE9 jouira d'excellentes capacits d'acclration, et supportera de nouveaux standards*

Soumis au redoutable Acid3, IE9 a amlior ses scores en gagnant 23 points en quatre mois pour arriver  un total de 55 sur 100 (IE8 atteint seulement 20/100). Ce score progresse et progressera encore au fur et  mesure de lintgration de nouvelles fonctionnalits , a indiqu Dean Hachamovitch (le responsable de ce projet).

Ses performances sont juges trs bonnes et son acclration graphique offrirait de bonnes capacits (par exemple sur Google Maps).

Le SVG sera pris en charge, et acclr galement.

A noter cependant que le logiciel ne sera compatible qu'avec Vista et Windows 7 (XP ne supporte pas l'acclration matrielle).

Internet Explorer 9 se veut plus en phase avec le Net, et se focalise sur la prise en charge des technologies actuelles et  venir qui le composent. Davantage de formats seront supports, idem pour les standards : HTML5, CSS3, SVG, etc...

Une nouvelle machine virtuelle JavaScript est galement au rendez-vous : Chakra. Elle est compatible multicoeurs, et peut donc dtacher un coeur spcifique au compilage de JavaScript pour au final obtenir un code crit dans le langage natif du processeur. Le chargement des pages web n'est pas ralenti.

Direct2D et DirectWrite (deux interfaces d'acclration qui agissent respectivement sur les lments graphiques et les polices de texte) seront pris en charge.

Enfin, avec  GPU-Powered HTML5 , Microsoft propose un support de la balise vido capable dafficher les mdias encods en H.264. 
Par exemple, sur un netbook avec un flux HD 720p de 4 Mb/s, Google Chrome sature le processeur. Mais avec IE9, deux flux peuvent tre affichs simultanment, la machine tant charge  seulement 50 %. 

Comme le dcrypte une analyste de Forrester, Sheri McLeish, "Microsoft ne veut plus tre un suiveur du mouvement. Une toute nouvelle quipe a t cre pour le dveloppement d'IE9. Microsoft prend de nouveau son navigateur trs au srieux".

Source : La keynote de ce matin  Las Vegas

 ::fleche::  IE9 pourrait-il secouer le march des navigateurs ?

 ::fleche::  Ce browser pourra-t-il doper le taux d'utilisation de Bing ? 

*Mise  jour du 19/11/09*

*Internet Explorer 9 entame sa mutation* 
*Le navigateur de Microsoft sera beaucoup plus rapide et plus respectueux des normes du Web* 


C'est au PDC que les premires annonces ont t faites sur Internet Explorer 9, la prochaine version du navigateur de Microsoft.

IE 9, pour les familiers, introduit trois nouveauts majeures qui devraient lui permettre de rattraper son retard technologique sur la concurrence. Une concurrence qui ne cesse de grignoter des parts de march.


Premire nouveaut, le moteur de rendu devrait mieux prendre en charge le JavaScript pour optimiser la vitesse du navigateur. Chrome, le concurrent made-in Google, est aujourd'hui en tte des classement sur la vitesse d'execution de ce type d'applications. Dans la lutte totale que se livrent les deux entreprises (moteur de recherche, OS, mobile, Cloud, etc.), Microsoft se devait de ragir.

La premire mouture de IE9 serait d'ores et dj aussi rapide que Firefox 3.6.






Deuxime nouveaut, une meilleure prise en charge des standards du Web, notamment du HTML 5 et du CSS 3. La prsence de dveloppeurs de Microsoft  une rcente confrence sur le sujet aura donc eu des effets. Mais les amliorations restent encore modestes. IE 9 obtient un score de 32 sur 100 au test ACID contre 100 pour Chrome, Opera et Safari. IE 8 lui tait  12...







Les responsables du projet IE 9 souligne nanmoins que cette progression n'en est qu' son dbut puisqu'il ne travaille que de puis trois semaines.

Enfin dernire nouveaut, IE 9 utilisera Direct 2D,  l'API de Windows 7,  la place de GDI.
Le rsultat escompt est une acclration du rendu. Revers de la mdail, IE 9 pourrait ne pas tre disponible sur Windows XP.

Aucune date pour une Beta n'est actuellement fixe.

Il n'en reste pas moins que Microsoft semble avoir - enfin - pris le taureau par les cornes pour reconqurir des points sur le march des navigateurs.


Source : Compte rendu officiel du PDC

Lire aussi : 

 ::fleche::  Les keynotes de Benjamin Roux


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*Les premires informations sur Internet Explorer 9 et Silverlight 4 dvoiles aujourd'hui, lors de la PDC 2009 de Microsoft*

Alors que la Professional Developer Conference 2009 de Microsoft bat son plein, nombre d'informations essentielles y sont dvoiles. Et quelques scoops de taille pourraient bien y faire leur apparition. 

Ce jour devrait tre discut l'avenir du contenu web "le contenu" et de sa mise en forme "le contenant" selon l'diteur. Pour ce faire, devraient tre prsentes en primeur des renseignements tous frais concernant Internet Explorer 9. Ce nouveau navigateur reste encore trs mystrieux, on sait juste qu'il devrait s'inscrire dans la ligne de conduite de Microsoft visant  amliorer le support des technologies du Web. Ont galement t promises de meilleures performances et une plus grande scurit.

Ces nouvelles restent vagues et applicables de manire basique  n'importe quel nouveau browser. Aussi, les prcisions apportes ce jour sont-elles extrmement attendues. 

Internet Explorer est de plus dans une mauvaise passe, ses parts de march ne cessant de diminuer suite  la popularit grandissante de Firefox, Chrome, et des autres.

Des confidences devraient galement tre faites  propos de Silverlight 4 qui semble tre vu comme un fil conducteur dans le concept  3 crans et un nuage  prsent hier par Microsoft (reprsentant un contenu hberg en cloud computing et qui serait constament accessible depuis un PC, un tlphone mobile ou un tlviseur). 

A suivre...

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Internet Explorer 9 sera assez innovant pour permettre au navigateur de Microsoft de regagner des parts de march ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles nouveauts et performances attendez-vous d'IE 9 ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles amliorations attendez-vous avec SIlverlight 4 ? De meilleures performances pour le dveloppement en .Net, ou quelque chose d'autre ?

----------


## chemanel

* Pensez-vous qu'Internet Explorer 9 sera assez innovant pour permettre au navigateur de Microsoft de regagner des parts de march ?*
Ils ont pas vraiment le choix... Ils sont obligs d'inover... Sinon ils vont aller de pire en pire... car la concurence, elle, ne vas pas s'arreter...

*Quelles nouveauts et performances attendez-vous d'IE 9 ?*
Comme dit plus un.. au vrai pas en avant !

----------


## Skyounet

Je suis en train de faire un rsum de la Keynote au programme IE9 et SL4.

Mais c'est long  crire...

----------


## maxim_um

> Mais c'est long  crire...


Et c'est long  relire  ::aie::

----------


## lunatix

equation difficile pour microsoft : remonter ie9 sans faire de l'ombre a silverlight qui ne sert pas a grand chose si html5 devient mainstream et performant (sans parler du support svg, wegGL etc..)

j'espere que ie9 va l'emporter

----------


## Skyounet

First Part : http://blog.developpez.com/broux/p83...note-partie-1/

----------


## grunk

> First Part : http://blog.developpez.com/broux/p83...note-partie-1/





> la version actuelle de IE9 ralise le score de 32%, compar aux 20% de IE8 : le travail n?est pas termin


Etonnant , il aurait pourtant pu ce satisfaire de 12% d'amlioration ...

Blague  part , esprons que IE9 repousse encore un peu plus IE6 et infrieur. J'espre galement que les diteurs de navigateur et donc Microsoft auront l'intelligence de se mettre d'accord sur les nouvelles balise HTML5 et notamment vido. Parce que si IE9 ne supporte que wmv , FF que le ogv , Safari que le mov etc ...
On va revenir 5 ans en arrire o il tait impossible d'utiliser des nouveauts intressante sans se tirer une balle.

Sans doute utopique mais esprons un support CSS2 complet , la mort du JS propritaire et pourquoi pas soyons fou un support CSS3 acceptable ?

----------


## smoufid

::ccool:: 

*Microsoft est oblig de faire une nouvelle version sinon elle vas disparaitre de ce segment.*

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Plus rapide et plus respectueux des normes du Web, Internet Explorer entame sa mutation, avec IE 9

----------


## Take_No_Prisoners

> Etonnant , il aurait pourtant pu ce satisfaire de 12% d'amlioration ...


Passer de 20  32 a fait 60% d'augmentation  :;): 

Dformation professionnelle oui oui je sais...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## bigben

Curieusement, ils ne parlent pas d'volutions concernant les extensions pour Internet Explorer 9. Je sais qu'il en existe dj pour IE, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'elles restent confidentielles.  ::roll:: 

Que vaudra IE 9 devant Firefox et sa multitudes d'extensions et contre Chrome qui prpare un systme d'extension performant et dont on peut dj trouver des extensions ici : http://www.extensions-chrome.com/ ?

----------


## arno31

*Test acid 3*

----------


## kaymak

Enfin...

----------


## Im.Cresus

> *Microsoft est oblig de faire une nouvelle version sinon elle vas disparaitre de ce segment.*


Disparaitre... Nan, impossible... Trs minoritaire... Probable et et encore  :;): 

Cordialement. Cresus

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Internet Explorer 9 disponible en prversion, Microsoft attend vos retours*

En direct du Mix  Las Vegas, qui se passe la nuit pour nous, Microsoft vient d'annoncer la mise en ligne d'une prversion d'Internet Explorer 9. Cette version test permettra d'essayer les nouvelles fonctionnalits du navigateur, mais elle n'est pas adapte au grand public (par exemple, absence de barre d'adresse, il faut saisir les URLs via le menu Page).

En gnral, Microsoft dlivre ce type de produits lorsque le dveloppement en est  un stade plus avanc, mais il est clair que cette fois, exception est faite et que l'diteur espre bien s'appuyer sur le feedback des utilisateurs pour amliorer au maximum son logiciel.




> "At this time, we're looking for developer feedback on our implementation of HTML5's parsing rules, Selection APIs, XHTML support, and inline SVG. Within CSS3, we're looking for developer feedback on IE9's support for Selectors, Namespaces, Colors, Values, Backgrounds and Borders, and Fonts. Within DOM, we're looking for developer feedback on IE9's support for Core, Events, Style, and Range."


 a dclar Dean Hachamovitch, general IE manager chez Microsoft.

D'autres prversions sont attendues  quelques semaines d'intervalle, avant que n'arrive une version bta puis une RC. Mme si IE9 est encore loin d'tre achev et prt  tre commercialis, il est trs prometteur.

Source : Page de tlchargement de la prversion d'Internet Explorer 9

*Mise  jour du 16.03.2010 par Katleen*
*IE9 jouira d'excellentes capacits d'acclration, et supportera de nouveaux standards*

Soumis au redoutable Acid3, IE9 a amlior ses scores en gagnant 23 points en quatre mois pour arriver  un total de 55 sur 100 (IE8 atteint seulement 20/100). Ce score progresse et progressera encore au fur et  mesure de lintgration de nouvelles fonctionnalits , a indiqu Dean Hachamovitch (le responsable de ce projet).

Ses performances sont juges trs bonnes et son acclration graphique offrirait de bonnes capacits (par exemple sur Google Maps).

Le SVG sera pris en charge, et acclr galement.

A noter cependant que le logiciel ne sera compatible qu'avec Vista et Windows 7 (XP ne supporte pas l'acclration matrielle).

Internet Explorer 9 se veut plus en phase avec le Net, et se focalise sur la prise en charge des technologies actuelles et  venir qui le composent. Davantage de formats seront supports, idem pour les standards : HTML5, CSS3, SVG, etc...

Une nouvelle machine virtuelle JavaScript est galement au rendez-vous : Chakra. Elle est compatible multicoeurs, et peut donc dtacher un coeur spcifique au compilage de JavaScript pour au final obtenir un code crit dans le langage natif du processeur. Le chargement des pages web n'est pas ralenti.

Direct2D et DirectWrite (deux interfaces d'acclration qui agissent respectivement sur les lments graphiques et les polices de texte) seront pris en charge.

Enfin, avec  GPU-Powered HTML5 , Microsoft propose un support de la balise vido capable dafficher les mdias encods en H.264. 
Par exemple, sur un netbook avec un flux HD 720p de 4 Mb/s, Google Chrome sature le processeur. Mais avec IE9, deux flux peuvent tre affichs simultanment, la machine tant charge  seulement 50 %. 

Comme le dcrypte une analyste de Forrester, Sheri McLeish, "Microsoft ne veut plus tre un suiveur du mouvement. Une toute nouvelle quipe a t cre pour le dveloppement d'IE9. Microsoft prend de nouveau son navigateur trs au srieux".

Source : La keynote de ce matin  Las Vegas

 ::fleche::  IE9 pourrait-il secouer le march des navigateurs ?

 ::fleche::  Ce browser pourra-t-il doper le taux d'utilisation de Bing ?

----------


## Firwen

Test et approuv : il est plutot bon.

Je ne pensai pas dire a un jour d'IE mais c'est le cas  ::aie:: 

Le support SVG et transformations SVG est attendu depuis longtemps et il est enfin l, la javascript est bien plus rapide, les normes enfin mieux respectes....
Un regret par contre, c'est qu'il n'est pas disponible sous XP.

Il y a du chemin encore  faire pour avoir un rendu aussi rapide que chromium, mais a progresse bien depuis IE 6  ::ccool::

----------


## lucideluciole

> Test et approuv : il est plutot bon.
>  les normes enfin mieux respectes....


Heureux de l'entendre!

----------


## BainE

> Un regret par contre, c'est qu'il n'est pas disponible sous XP.


C'est moche a, il sera donc un peu dpendant de l'acceptation de 7.

----------


## Lyche

Pourquoi est-ce un regret qui ne soit pas dispo sous XP?  ce qu'il me semble MS ne fait plus de support pour XP.. c'est logique donc qu'ils ne se prennent plus la tte sur la rtro compatibilit des nouvelles appli dveloppes

----------


## BainE

C'est purement goste, vu le peu de temps que je passe sur Windows (hors au taf, et encore) et que j aime bien jeter un coup doeil sur ce qui sort ben je verrai pas ce quelle a dans le ventre la v9 (vu que je compte ni investir, ni pirater 7). 

Et puis le risque des irrductibles qui vont rester sur Xp (un OS c'est comme des veilles pantoufles, quand t es bien dedans  ) ca risque de freiner un peu son expansion, mais c'est vrai que Xp, comme Dos et Win98 en leur temps, sont vous a disparaitre, c'est pas idiot non plus quoi, mais jaime bien la rtro compatibilit, tout devrait entre rtro compatible (histoire de l volution de l info, ternel dbat sans fin ni fond. toussa toussa...)

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Pourquoi est-ce un regret qui ne soit pas dispo sous XP?  ce qu'il me semble MS ne fait plus de support pour XP.. c'est logique donc qu'ils ne se prennent plus la tte sur la rtro compatibilit des nouvelles appli dveloppes


Pour info, MS fournit toujours le support pour XP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP  :;):

----------


## Invit

Cest vraiment inintelligent de ne pas supporter XP et a ne se fera pas du tout apparemment pour un navigateur moderne il faut un systme d'exploitation moderne, mais comment ils font les autres navigateurs ? En tout cas moi aussi je ne suis pas prt de l'essayer.

Par contre, je me demande si dans cette version il on abandonner certaines diffrences qu'IE avait avec les autres navigateurs et qui taient vraiment ennuyeux, je pense, en premier lieu  l'attribut d'vnement dynamique attachEvent ???

----------


## Skyounet

Le problme vient que IE9 utilise Direct2D et cette technologie a t introduite seulement dans Windows 7 puis par la suite dans le SP2 de Vista  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Cest vraiment inintelligent de ne pas supporter XP et a ne se fera pas du tout apparemment pour un navigateur moderne il faut un systme d'exploitation moderne, mais comment ils font les autres navigateurs ? En tout cas moi aussi je ne suis pas prt de l'essayer.
> 
> Par contre, je me demande si dans cette version il on abandonner certaines diffrences qu'IE avait avec les autres navigateurs et qui taient vraiment ennuyeux, je pense, en premier lieu  l'attribut d'vnement dynamique attachEvent ???


Je pourrais te dire la mme chose en te disant "c'est vraiment inintelligent de rester 8ans en arrire. D'utiliser un systme qui est loin d'tre parfait question gestion et scurit et de refuser l'volution de la technologie"

Et de toute faon, tu peux utiliser FF 3.6  ::roll::

----------


## ash.ice.loky

> C'est purement goste, vu le peu de temps que je passe sur Windows (hors au taf, et encore) et que j aime bien jeter un coup doeil sur ce qui sort ben je verrai pas ce quelle a dans le ventre la v9 (vu que je compte ni investir, ni pirater 7). 
> 
> Et puis le risque des irrductibles qui vont rester sur Xp (un OS c'est comme des veilles pantoufles, quand t es bien dedans  ) ca risque de freiner un peu son expansion, mais c'est vrai que Xp, comme Dos et Win98 en leur temps, sont vous a disparaitre, c'est pas idiot non plus quoi, mais jaime bien la rtro compatibilit, tout devrait entre rtro compatible (histoire de l volution de l info, ternel dbat sans fin ni fond. toussa toussa...)


Si tu aimes jeter un coup d'oeil sans investir, rien ne t'empche de mettre une version de Test de Seven.

Sinon IE9 est me semble sympa, mais je prfre encore rester sur Opera 10.50. Mais je garde un oeil dessus.

----------


## Lyche

> egoiste


J'assume.

----------


## Invit

Je l'ai essayer sur Seven j'ai test la balise video avec l'exemple presque ultime il s'agit d'une page que je me suis concoct afin de tester la balise video (http://scriptevol.toile-libre.org/video5/events.html) j'ai utilis la vido dartmor.mp4 h264 donc normalement compatible, apparement iIE reconnait la balise mais malheureusement j'ai pas reussi  faire marche la vido.

Mon avis c'est que c'est vraiment une version teste mais je ne peux pas en dire plus car a m'a vite saoule. Je prefre attendre une version plus finalise et qui fonctionne sur XP  ::mouarf::  et sur Linuxxxxx  ::cry::

----------


## deadalnix

> Heureux de l'entendre!


Il passe tout de mme moins de 30% de la suite de test du svg, la ou les autres sont dans les 80% / 90% .

Il est amusant de constater que sur le site de MS, il passe 100%  . . . de leur propre suite de tests, tests que bien sur les autres navigateurs ne passent pas.

Je sens pointer le respect de la norme ODF style. On va me dire que je mdis encore, mais malheureusement, l'histoire ne m'a pas souvent contredit . . .

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 9 ne supportera que le H.264*
*Vers un nouveau coup dur pour Flash ?*


Microsoft vient de ritrer son implication dans la future norme du HTML 5.

_ Le futur du Web c'est le HTML5_ , a mme crit hier sur son blog le General Manager d'Internet Explorer, qui explique que _ la spcification HTML 5 permet de dcrire le support d'une vido sans spcifier un format particulier_ .

Jusqu'ici, rien de trs nouveau, mme si cette implication pose la question de son articulation avec Silverlight, le concurrent maison de Flash (lire par ailleurs : Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : coup de grce pour le HTML 5 ?).

Mais le responsable du navigateur va plus loin. _ Nous pensons que le H.264 est un excellent format [] IE9 ne supportera que le playback des vidos en H.264_ .

L'explication de ce choix est assez semblable  l'analyse que nous avaient livre Tristan Nitot et Paul Rouget  respectivement Prsident et Techno-vangliste pour Mozilla Europe.

Pour eux, les grandes socits comme Apple sont plus enclines  payer une licence d'exploitation dans un cadre contraignant mais clair plutt que de s'exposer  d'ventuelles poursuites en adoptant un format ouvert. Un risque moindre pour une fondation comme Mozilla qui est presque par dfinition moins solvable que les gants du logiciel. Et donc moins vise par les  patent troll .

Son navigateur, Firefox, supporte ainsi le concurrent libre du H.264, le Ogg Theora.

_ Aujourd'hui, les droits de proprit intellectuelle sur le H.264 sont largement disponibles au sein d'un cadre bien dfini et gr par le MPEG LA_ , note le cadre de Microsoft, pour qui en revanche _ les droits d'utilisation des autres codecs sont souvent moins clairs_ .

Au moment o la polmique fait rage entre Adobe et Apple, un tel choix pourrait tre vu comme une nouvelle attaque contre le Flash.

La position du porte-parole de Microsoft est cependant beaucoup moins tranche (ou moins franche du collier) : _ Flash pose des problmes, particulirement en ce qui concerne la scurit et les performances. Nous travaillons avec les ingnieurs d'Adobe pour partager nos informations sur ces problmes [] Flahs reste un facteur important pour dlivrer une bonne exprience du Web au consommateur_ .

Une dclaration qui n'indique en rien les choix futurs de Redmond sur le support ou non de la technologie d'Adobe.

Mais ne rien dire n'est-il pas dj une manire faire passer un message ?


*Source* : Le billet du responsable d'IE


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Titre rubrique article 
 ::fleche::  Quelle est la nouveaut la plus importante du HTML5 ?Parmi la liste des 8 innovations majeures introduites par le nouveau standard

 ::fleche::  Google intgre Flash en natif  Chrome

----------


## trenton

> *Internet Explorer 9 ne supportera que le H.264*
> *Vers un nouveau coup dur pour Flash ?*
> 
> 
> Microsoft vient de ritrer son implication dans la future norme du HTML 5.
> 
> _ Le futur du Web c'est le HTML5_ , a mme crit hier sur son blog le General Manager d'Internet Explorer, qui explique que _ la spcification HTML 5 permet de dcrire le support d'une vido sans spcifier un format particulier_ .
> 
> Jusqu'ici, rien de trs nouveau, mme si cette implication pose la question de son articulation avec Silverlight, le concurrent maison de Flash (lire par ailleurs : Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : coup de grce pour le HTML 5 ?).
> ...


Aujourd'hui trs clairement, Microsoft et Apple se positionnent en faveur d'un format brevet: le H.264. D'autres comme la fondation Mozilla, un format ouvert et sans brevet : le OGG Theora. A chacun de faire son choix.

----------


## Teocali

"Au moment o la polmique fait rage entre Adobe et Apple, un tel choix  pourrait tre vu comme une nouvelle attaque contre le Flash."

C'est un peu idiot, a, comme conclusion. Comme le faisait remarquer je ne sais plus qui dans un autre thread, Flash ne sert pas qu'a afficher des videos. Ergo, le plug in flash player sera TOUJOURS disponible pour IE9 (surtout que, contrairement a Apple, il ne tourne pas sur une plate forme "ferme").
Non, par contre, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle attaque contre la fondation Mozilla et Firefox : Youtube qui fonctionnera avec H.264, tandis que seul les navigateurs "proprietaires" seront les seuls a pouvoir se payer la license de ce codec.

Teocali

----------


## stardeath

> Pour eux, les grandes socits comme Apple sont plus enclines  payer une licence d'exploitation dans un cadre contraignant mais clair plutt que de s'exposer  d'ventuelles poursuites en adoptant un format ouvert. Un risque moindre pour une fondation comme Mozilla qui est presque par dfinition moins solvable que les gants du logiciel. Et donc moins vise par les  patent troll .


je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est vraiment mais c'est quand mme grave, pas pouvoir (vouloir) utiliser un format libre car il y a une absence de cadre juridique.
c'est quand mme assez effrayant.

----------


## trenton

> "Au moment o la polmique fait rage entre Adobe et Apple, un tel choix  pourrait tre vu comme une nouvelle attaque contre le Flash."
> 
> C'est un peu idiot, a, comme conclusion. Comme le faisait remarquer je ne sais plus qui dans un autre thread, Flash ne sert pas qu'a afficher des videos. Ergo, le plug in flash player sera TOUJOURS disponible pour IE9 (surtout que, contrairement a Apple, il ne tourne pas sur une plate forme "ferme").
> Non, par contre, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une nouvelle attaque contre la fondation Mozilla et Firefox : Youtube qui fonctionnera avec H.264, tandis que seul les navigateurs "proprietaires" seront les seuls a pouvoir se payer la license de ce codec.
> 
> Teocali


Effectivement, aucun rapport avec le flash, cette annonce est juste pour essayer de tuer les formats libres pour la vido, et Firefox avec si possible.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> "Au moment o la polmique fait rage entre Adobe et Apple, un tel choix  pourrait tre vu comme une nouvelle attaque contre le Flash."
> 
> C'est un peu idiot, a, comme conclusion. Comme le faisait remarquer je ne sais plus qui dans un autre thread, Flash ne sert pas qu'a afficher des videos. Ergo, le plug in flash player sera TOUJOURS disponible pour IE9







> Effectivement, aucun rapport avec le flash, cette annonce est juste pour essayer de tuer les formats libres pour la vido, et Firefox avec si possible.


Je ne dis pas que le lien entre l'annonce sur H.264 et le Flash est vident.

Je dis juste que le responsable d'Explorer parle, LUI, du Flash pour finir son billet. Et donc que ce n'est certainement pas un hasard dans *son* esprit. Il constate par exemple que la majorit des vidos sont en Flash (phrase 1). Puis indique que s'en passer c'est galre (phrase 2). Puis que Flash pose des problmes (phrase 3). Avant de dire que bon, d'accord, on bosse ensemble.

Je persiste donc  dire que dans un contexte ou Flash essuie des critiques, ce genre de dveloppement du raisonnement *pourrait* tre vu comme une attaque.

D'o le point d'interrogation dans le titre.

Cordialement  tous,


Gordon

----------


## Bruno PICART

Au moins, maintenant deux choses sont claires.

En restreignant IE9  Vista et Seven, Microsoft montre clairement ce qu'elle pense de ses clients (les vrais, ceux qui ont achet leur version boite d'XP, ceux  qui rien n'a t impos).

En privilgiant le codec H264 et en rejetant Ogg/Vorbis, elle vient d'officialiser sa position vis--vis du libre malgr quelques jets rcents de poudre aux yeux (format Open XML, prsence au salon de l'open-source...).

Un qui doit bien se marrer, c'est Richard Stallmann : Microsoft lui crit elle-mme la majeure partie de ses confrences, dsormais  ::aie::

----------


## stardeath

heu c'est pas un peu trancher comme avis a O_o

Restreindre ie9  vista+, c'est normal pour une socit qui veut vendre de la nouvelle version, rien de choquant. et bizarrement tu parles de stallman et tu parles d'utiliser ie? Contradiction (enfin en plus du fait que tu parles de Windows, Microsoft et de plein d'autres trucs qui sont loin d'tre gnu...)

Privilgier h264 vient peut tre du fait que le w3c a comme d'habitude rien foutu et n'a pas impos theora, de plus vu que tu affirmes sans rien prouver, peut tre que toi non plus tu n'en sais rien  propos de ce risque de patent troll, non? Parce queau moins l'argument avanc est assez crdible.

Et richard stallman n'est surement pas une rfrence, et a ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, les utilisateurs de Linux que je ctoie pestent volontiers dessus (entre autres extrmiste, il veut dcrdibiliser le monde du libre et autres joyeusets) sans mme que je sache qui est vraiment ce type.

----------


## trenton

> privilgier h264 vient peut tre du fait que le w3c a comme d'habitude rien foutu et n'a pas impos theora, de plus vu que tu affirmes sans rien prouver, peut tre que toi non plus tu n'en sais rien  propos de ce risque de patent troll, non? parce que au moins l'argument avanc est assez crdible


Il n'y a aucun risque de brevet avec le OGG Theora qui est compltement libre de brevet.

----------


## stardeath

ok, donc pourquoi le w3c ne l'a pas impos, pourquoi il a laiss le choix entre les 2 technos?

et je viens de penser, c'est pas exactement le cas de xml? personne pour t'empcher de l'utiliser sous condition de ne pas violer un brevet dans son utilisation, comme avec i4i?

----------


## ThomasR

Concernant les formats vidos,  l'avenir et si l'on souhaite afficher une vido sur un site, quel format faudra-t-il utiliser ?
Il est inconcevable de devoir tlcharger de multiples formats pour assurer une compatibilit.

----------


## stardeath

> Concernant les formats vidos,  l'avenir et si l'on souhaite afficher une vido sur un site, quel format faudra-t-il utiliser ?
> Il est inconcevable de devoir tlcharger de multiples formats pour assurer une compatibilit.


et pire que a, si on encourt quelque chose  utiliser du h264 ...

----------


## kamus

> ok, donc pourquoi le w3c ne l'a pas impos, pourquoi il a laiss le choix entre les 2 technos?


le w3c n'impose rien il fait uniquement des recommandations.
Aux diteurs de les implmenter ou non.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Il n'y a aucun risque de brevet avec le OGG Theora qui est compltement libre de brevet.


T'es sr de ce que tu avances ? 

Voir http://blog.developpez.com/mac/p8894...i-apple-a-cho/

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

Il y a un truc que je comprends pas....

Le HTML5 c'est bien et mme suffisant pour afficher de la vido et du son mais bon...c'est pas que a Flash.

Le html5 ne permet pas de faire de l'animation (dans le sens sprite, dessin anims, intractivit volue..etc)

Alors pourquoi les 2 gants (apple et ms) crachent dessus. 
Qu'offre-t-il comme technologie d'animation en change de Flash ?(oui je sais MS a son joujou mais bon pas assez rpandu multiplateforment parlant). Et Apple, ils proposent aucune technologie d'animation vectorielle !!!

vraiment je ne comprends pas...
HTML c'est pas l'avenir c'est une brique de l'avenir c'est tout.

----------


## FERDIKAM

tout cela est interressant, mais IE6 est toujours utilis et a me fait vraiment ch....er

----------


## ThomasR

> Le html5 ne permet pas de faire de l'animation (dans le sens sprite, dessin anims, intractivit volue..etc)


Et les canvas alors a sert  quoi d'aprs toi ?  :;):

----------


## trenton

> T'es sr de ce que tu avances ? 
> 
> Voir http://blog.developpez.com/mac/p8894...i-apple-a-cho/


Il faut que Steve Jobs cite ses sources, la technologie theora appartient  la fondation xiph, et le format est clairement gratuit. Aprs, tout le monde peut prtendre le contraire et attaquer tout le monde...

----------


## kamus

> Et les canvas alors a sert  quoi d'aprs toi ?


les canvas c'est apple qui a invent a. C'est une technologie propritaire , comme flash

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canvas_(balise_html)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canvas_element




> Intellectual property over canvas
> 
> On March 14, 2007, WebKit developer Dave Hyatt forwarded an email from Apple's Senior Patent Counsel, Helene Plotka Workman[3], which stated that Apple reserved all intellectual property rights relative to WHATWGs Web Applications 1.0 Working Draft, dated March 24, 2005, Section 10.1, entitled Graphics: The bitmap canvas [4], but left the door open to licensing the patents should the specification be transferred to a standards body with a formal patent policy. This caused considerable discussion among web developers, and raised questions concerning the WHATWG's lack of a policy on patents in comparison to the W3C's explicit favoring of royalty-free licenses. Apple later disclosed the patents under the W3C's royalty-free patent licensing terms.[5] The disclosure means that Apple is required to provide royalty-free licensing for the patent whenever the Canvas element becomes part of a future W3C recommendation created by the HTML working group.[6]

----------


## ThomasR

Tant que ca fait partie des specs' HTML5 on s'en fiche non ?

Ya toujours SVG + JavaScript sinon.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

faut pas plaisanter l...voyons...enfin quoi!
de l  dire que Canvas peut remplacer Flash, c'est hallucinant d'entendre a !
Faut n'avoir fait que des Hello-world dans des rectangles qui bougent pour affirmer a.

Le canvas ne permet dj pas de faire ce que faisait Disney Studio  l'poque de l'Amiga !
Et l'animation intractive en javascript j'y crois pas trop...c'est un casse-tte de plusieurs bottes de paille...

----------


## ThomasR

> faut pas dconner l...
> de l  dire que Canvas peut remplacer Flash c'est hallucinant d'entendre a !
> Faut n'avoir fait que des Hello-world dans des rectangles qui bougent pour affirmer a.
> 
> Le canvas ne permet dj pas de faire ce que faisait Disney Studio  l'poque de l'Amiga !


Personne n'a jamais affirm a, je rpondais  la question : 



> Le html5 ne permet pas de faire de l'animation (dans le sens sprite, dessin anims, intractivit volue..etc)


oui HTML5 permet de faire du dessin anim et de l'interpolation de forme. Donc il n'y a pas de non-sens.



> Et l'animation en javascript j'y crois pas trop...c'est un casse-tte de plusieurs bottes de fouoin...


C'est pourtant si simple.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

hum hum....
je viens d'essayer a dans firefox et a rame :
http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/ilmarihe...zcampeu09.html
dans ie j'ose mme pas tenter le coup....

et pis cela :
http://dmouronval.developpez.com/tut...nime/fichiers/

Il y en a des cheveux et du temps de perdu pour tant de ligne de code pour arriver l...

Nan franchement miser sur le HTML5 pour l'animation, c'est impensable.
Pour la vido et le son oui, mais non  l'animation gre par le browser..

J'imagine pas une agence former des designer animation-flash  faire du code....
Une agence de pub/com dpensera pas un rond de plus dans une techno qui demandera plus de comptences qui coutera plus cher...

Un programmeur n'est pas un 'Artiste'.

----------


## kamus

> Nan franchement miser sur le HTML5 pour l'animation, c'est impensable.
> Pour la vido et le son oui, mais non  l'animation gre par le browser..
> 
> Je nimagine pas une agence former des designers animation-flash  faire du code....
> Une agence de pub/com dpensera pas un rond de plus dans une techno qui demandera plus de comptences qui coutera plus cher...


en fait, tu peux faire de l'animation javascript avec dreamweaver ( il y a une timeline et tout )/
Adobe a une politique ouverte, et on peut penser qu'on pourra exporter du flash en canvas comme on peut exporter en SVG dans d'autres produits d'Adobe.
Adobe a toujours t ouvert  ce sujet, adobe cre des outils, aux dveloppeurs de les utiliser, c'est pour cela que ces attaques contre adobe sont stupides, cette boite a une politique douverture, essayez de faire du PHP avec visual studio ou xcode lol...

Le problme se situe surtout au niveau de javascript , qui est un langage trs lourd  utiliser  cause de son systme de prototype , comme actionscript 1.0 en fait.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Seconde preview pour le moteur d'Internet Explorer 9*
*Mais toujours pas d'interface : le HTML5 semble tre devenu une priorit pour Microsoft*

La seconde pr-version d'Internet Explorer 9 est disponible, ou plus exactement la pr-version de son moteur.

L'quipe de dveloppement ne souhaite en effet pas mettre la charrue avant les bufs et continue donc de proposer de tester le  cur  du navigateur avant d'en dvoiler l'apparence.

Selon le responsable du projet, ce moteur affiche des performances de 20 % suprieures  la version prcdente pour la gestion du JavaScript (et 36 % plus rapides que celles de Firefox 3.6).

Le score du moteur d'Explorer 9 au test Acid3 (respect des standards tels que le CSS2, le SVG, etc.) est galement pass de 55  68.

Le CSS 3 sera d'ailleurs galement support par le navigateur.



La preview 3 de Internet Explorer est  tlcharger ici.

Les rcentes dclarations sur le HTML 5 du porte-parole de Microsoft charg du navigateur (lire ci-avant) semblent galement tre confirmes. De nouvelles dmos sur l'utilisation du HTML5 sont apparues sur le site ddi au dveloppement d'IE9.

Rappelons que le futur navigateur de Microsoft ne soutiendra que le H.264 (lire ci-avant) et qu'il ne tournera pas sur Windows XP.


*Source* : L'annonce et une vido de cette preview

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Internet Explorer est-il en train de rattraper son retard ou au contraire Firefox et Chrome continuent-ils, pour vous, de creuser l'cart ?

----------


## haygus

Il peut ratraper son retard mais vu que XP a plus de 50% de PDM et qu'IE9 ne sera pas dispo sur XP j'espre juste qu'ils sortiront une version de IE8 pour XP avec le mme moteur de rendu sinon le html5 avec plus de 50% qui ne pourrons rien faire, cela ne sert  rien.

----------


## trenton

> Rappelons que le futur navigateur de Microsoft ne soutiendra que le H.264 (lire ci-avant) et qu'il ne tournera pas sur Windows XP.
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Internet Explorer est-il en train de rattraper son retard ou au contraire Firefox et Chrome continuent-ils, pour vous, de creuser l'cart ?


Avec la dcision de boycott le OGG Theora, IE prend beaucoup de retard par rapport  FF et Opera du point de vue du Web ouvert. (et il en avait dj beaucoup... l'cart se creuse selon moi)

----------


## Neko

> Avec la dcision de boycott le OGG Theora, IE prend beaucoup de retard par rapport  FF et Opera du point de vue du Web ouvert. (et il en avait dj beaucoup... l'cart se creuse selon moi)


Je pense que ce dbat est un autre dbat ( aucun codec video n'tant conseill pour le moment par le W3C ) 
IE ne sera pas le seul  seulement supporter le h264.
Le html5 ne se resume pas aux balises audio/video, loin de l.

En ce qui concerne XP, ben il va avoir 9 ans en octobre. Son support principal s'est arrt dbut 2009 ( a a t annonc ). Vista en a 3. On ne peut pas compter sur un support ternel d'XP.

----------


## kamus

le client de base renouvelle son os au rythme ou il renouvelle son pc , c'est la faiblesse de la stratgie du microsoft.
Quand les gens achtent un XP OEM avec une machine, il ne font pas la diffrence entre matriel et os. 
Si le pc et l'os taient des achats clairement spars , les clients seraient plus sensible  l'arrive d'un nouvel os.
XP vivra donc encore longtemps sur nos pc.

----------


## trenton

> Je pense que ce dbat est un autre dbat ( aucun codec video n'tant conseill pour le moment par le W3C ) 
> IE ne sera pas le seul  seulement supporter le h264.


Le Web ouvert c'est le web ouvert, a passe par des formats ouverts. Aprs, effectivement, Apple aussi est contre le Web ouvert.

----------


## gannher

> Le Web ouvert c'est le web ouvert, a passe par des formats ouverts. Aprs, effectivement, Apple aussi est contre le Web ouvert.


Sauf que le W3C n'a pas spcifi de codec vido.
Partant de l, on ne peut rien reprocher  Microsoft. Surtout que son navigateur prend un trs bon chemin en ce qui concerne le respect des standards. 

OGG Theora est un codec libre certes, mais il n'est en aucun cas reconnu pour tre LA solution a employ. Il est peut tre bon, mais d'autres le sont aussi. C'est la faute du W3C s'il va y avoir plusieurs codecs en comptition.

De plus si tu veux un minimum protger ta vido, H264 te le permet. OGG Theora non.

Bref rien  reprocher  Microsoft de ce ct l.

----------


## trenton

> Sauf que le W3C n'a pas spcifi de codec vido.
> Partant de l, on ne peut rien reprocher  Microsoft. Surtout que son navigateur prend un trs bon chemin en ce qui concerne le respect des standards. 
> 
> OGG Theora est un codec libre certes, mais il n'est en aucun cas reconnu pour tre LA solution a employ. Il est peut tre bon, mais d'autres le sont aussi. C'est la faute du W3C s'il va y avoir plusieurs codecs en comptition.
> 
> De plus si tu veux un minimum protger ta vido, H264 te le permet. OGG Theora non.
> 
> Bref rien  reprocher  Microsoft de ce ct l.


Protger la vido, tu veux dire avec des DRM ? C'est bien l'inverse du Web ouvert oui.

C'est un choix, aprs, pourquoi pas un Web ferm, si les gens s'en moquent...

----------


## gannher

> Protger la vido, tu veux dire avec des DRM ? C'est bien l'inverse du Web ouvert oui.
> 
> C'est un choix, aprs, pourquoi pas un Web ferm, si les gens s'en moquent...


Si pour toi web ouvert a veut dire tout gratuit et faire ce qu'on veut, je pense que tu te trompes. Certaines entreprises veulent pouvoir mettre des DRM dans leurs vidos. C'est leur droit et elle n'oblige personne  acheter leurs vidos.

Le web peut tre ouvert tout en ayant du contenu payant et protg.

OGG Theora ne propose pas de faire ce genre de chose donc a peut tre normal que Microsoft choisisse le H264. De plus je le rappelle, Microsoft ne va pas  l'encontre du W3C en choisissant ce codec.

----------


## trenton

> Si pour toi web ouvert a veut dire tout gratuit et faire ce qu'on veut, je pense que tu te trompes. Certaines entreprises veulent pouvoir mettre des DRM dans leurs vidos. C'est leur droit et elle n'oblige personne  acheter leurs vidos.
> 
> Le web peut tre ouvert tout en ayant du contenu payant et protg.
> 
> OGG Theora ne propose pas de faire ce genre de chose donc a peut tre normal que Microsoft choisisse le H264. De plus je le rappelle, Microsoft ne va pas  l'encontre du W3C en choisissant ce codec.


Non, ce n'est pas a que j'appelle Web ouvert, aucun rapport. Enfin, l'argument ne tiens pas puisqu'ils auraient pu comme Google supporter les deux formats (tiens, google n'est pas assez gros pour qu'on essaye de les attaquer pour violation de brevets ?). 

Je ne dis pas qu'ils vont a l'encontre du W3C (enfin, a dpend de quelle version d'IE on parle), mais  l'encontre du Web ouvert.

----------


## ThomasR

Je repose ma question puisque personne n'y a rpondu.

 l'avenir, et si je souhaite mettre en ligne une vido lisible par le plus grand nombre, quel format et quel applicatif devrais-je utiliser ?

----------


## trenton

> Je repose ma question puisque personne n'y a rpondu.
> 
>  l'avenir, et si je souhaite mettre en ligne une vido lisible par le plus grand nombre, quel format et quel applicatif devrais-je utiliser ?


Le OGG Theora est visible par tous ceux qui le souhaitent. Ce n'est pas le cas du H264.

----------


## kaymak

> Je repose ma question puisque personne n'y a rpondu.
> 
>  l'avenir, et si je souhaite mettre en ligne une vido lisible par le plus grand nombre, quel format et quel applicatif devrais-je utiliser ?


En passant, comme cela je dirais flash.
C'est pris en charge par ie6, les mobiles, et tout un tas d'autres environnement.
De plus, que l'on aime ou pas, son avenir reste trs radieux dans le court et moyen termes.

Je rponds flash aussi car cette question de la compatibilit n'est effectivement pas clair pour theora, ni H.264, peut-tre est-ce le cas, peut-tre pas.
Mais  priori qui dit nouveau codec, dit ajout d'un plug in pour prise en charge...

Une lecture du sujet surfant sur la question,
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles..._squabble.html

Il y a quelques dtails techniques intressants notamment pour les mobiles et l'influence des codecs sur ceux ci.

Edit, par rapport  la rponse de Trenton, je nuance sur le fait que flash est dj prsent, l o theora reste  dployer.
Edit 2, dans l'absolu c'est naze de rpondre flash car ce n'est pas un format de vido  la base, mais tout ce qui est raisonnablement disponible.

----------


## kohsaka

Au final qui devra assurer les coups de cette licence ? 
La personne ou l'organisation qui publie la video ?
Dans ce cas, tu uploaderas ta vido au format que tu souhaites dans youtube, il se chargera de l'encoder en h.264 et donc d'endosser les cots.

Est-ce pour des raisons de cots que Mozilla refuse le support du h.264 ou est-ce juste pour des raisons morales ?

----------


## kamus

> l'avenir, et si je souhaite mettre en ligne une vido lisible par le plus grand nombre, quel format et quel applicatif devrais-je utiliser ?


a n'existe pas un format visible par tout le monde, cela dpend du navigateur , de l'os , des codecs installs et ventuels plugins.

Ton boulot de dveloppement est de regarder quel outil est utilis par le plus grand nombre , standard ou pas , on peut donc imaginer qu'un fichier avi raw non compress puisse tre vu par tout le monde mais trop lourd , mpeg n'en parlons pas. Ensuite flash bien sr.

D'ailleurs w3c ne tranchera pas dans cette histoire , de peur de froisser la pomme ... w3c qui n'a d'ailleurs pas toujours tranch pour le libre hein ( canvas c'est apple par exemple , et ils ont laiss se dvelopper javascript qui est une solution propritaire (netscape) et pas forcment la meilleure.

----------


## gannher

> Je repose ma question puisque personne n'y a rpondu.
> 
>  l'avenir, et si je souhaite mettre en ligne une vido lisible par le plus grand nombre, quel format et quel applicatif devrais-je utiliser ?


Je pense que si tu dois mettre une vido visible pour tout le monde, il faut faire comme si tu voulais le faire maintenant, utiliser flash.

Je ne suis pas de l'avis de Trenton qui pense que OGG Theora est visible par tous. C'est vrai dans la thorie mais c'est faux en pratique car flash est beaucoup plus rpandu. Et dans le cas du web, c'est la pratique qui compte pour toucher le plus de monde. Flash est install sur pratiquement tous les ordinateurs connect  internet.

De plus HTML 5 sera compatible pour les navigateurs rcents. On sait tous que l'adoption d'un nouveau navigateur prend des annes. Flash reste une base solide et a encore de beau jours devant lui.




> Dans ce cas, tu uploaderas ta vido au format que tu souhaites dans youtube, il se chargera de l'encoder en h.264 et donc d'endosser les cots.


Oui il me semble que c'est a.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Est ce pour des raisons de couts que Mozilla refuse le support du h.264 ou est ce juste pour des raisons morales ?


Ah ! Ah !

Les deux mon capitaines.

La rponse exacte et entire est donne par Tristan Nitot (fondateur de Mozilla Europe) dans le dbut de l'interview qu'on a faite ensemble il y quelques semaines :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d86...s/#post4949805

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## trenton

> Je pense que si tu dois mettre une vido visible pour tout le monde, il faut faire comme si tu voulais le faire maintenant, utiliser flash.
> 
> Je ne suis pas de l'avis de Trenton qui pense que OGG Theora est visible par tous. C'est vrai dans la thorie mais c'est faux en pratique car flash est beaucoup plus rpandu. Et dans le cas du web, c'est la pratique qui compte pour toucher le plus de monde. Flash est install sur pratiquement tous les ordinateurs connect  internet.
> 
> De plus HTML 5 sera compatible pour les navigateurs rcents. On sait tous que l'adoption d'un nouveau navigateur prend des annes. Flash reste une base solide et a encore de beau jours devant lui.
> 
> 
> Oui il me semble que c'est a.


Flash est utilis parce qu'il y a du contenu en flash, pas l'inverse.
Si demain on dit a tout le monde : pour visualiser la vido, tlcharger tel logiciel, ils le feront, surtout si le logiciel en question est disponible pour tout le monde, et que mme il en existe plusieurs, et que a bug pas.

----------


## davrous

Hello,

 Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai essay d'crire un article assez complet autour d'IE9/HTML5/SVG/l'acclration matrielle, etc ici : http://blogs.msdn.com/iefrance/archi...les-tages.aspx

 Au sujet de h264, il faut quand mme savoir que c'est un codec qui est aujourd'hui normaliser sur l'ensemble des 3 secteurs : tlcom, ISO et hardware : ITU-T, ISO and IEC. Il est donc dploy dj partout, oprationnel partout (mobile inclus) et on dispose dsormais presque partout de l'acclration matrielle. Au niveau de la proprit intellectuelle, le W3C est capable d'encadrer  travers un programme bien dfinie l'accs  une licence via MPEG LA. Par ailleurs, il est souvent reconnu par l'industrie comme techniquement meilleur que Theora. 

 Cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que ce sera au final le codec retenu mais j'espre vous clairer sur l'importance du codec h264 qu'il dispose aujourd'hui. Avoir une triple normalisation, c'est tout simplement ultra rare!

Bye,

David

----------


## gannher

> Flash est utilis parce qu'il y a du contenu en flash, pas l'inverse.
> Si demain on dit a tout le monde : pour visualiser la vido, tlcharger tel logiciel, ils le feront, surtout si le logiciel en question est disponible pour tout le monde, et que mme il en existe plusieurs, et que a bug pas.


En thorie oui. Encore une fois tu es dans tes dlires que le web soit entirement open. Sauf que dans la pratique, tout le monde ne possde pas la dernire version de son navigateur, loin de l mme.

Ceux sont d'abord les industriels / commerciaux qui vont choisir ce qui doit tre utilis.
Le constat est simple: flash est install partout, flash permet la protection de certaines vidos. OGG Theora est trs trs peu dploy, ne permet de rien protger.

Qui plus est avec flash, tu fais des trucs que tu ne feras pas en HTML5. Et d'ailleurs le HTML 5 ne sera pas tout de suite utils par tout le monde car tout le monde ne mettra pas son navigateur  jour.
Flash permet de s'affranchir de ce problme.

Toi tu raisonnes en tant que dveloppeur pur et dur. Sauf que pour un site web, ce qui compte c'est l'audience. Et pour qu'il y est de l'audience il faut que ton site soit utilisable par tous. Un truc avec OGG Theora est utilisable par trop peu de monde car pas dploy.

----------


## trenton

> En thorie oui. Encore une fois tu es dans tes dlires que le web soit entirement open. Sauf que dans la pratique, tout le monde ne possde pas la dernire version de son navigateur, loin de l mme.
> 
> Ceux sont d'abord les industriels / commerciaux qui vont choisir ce qui doit tre utilis.
> Le constat est simple: flash est install partout, flash permet la protection de certaines vidos. OGG Theora est trs trs peu dploy, ne permet de rien protger.
> 
> Qui plus est avec flash, tu fais des trucs que tu ne feras pas en HTML5. Et d'ailleurs le HTML 5 ne sera pas tout de suite utils par tout le monde car tout le monde ne mettra pas son navigateur  jour.
> Flash permet de s'affranchir de ce problme.
> 
> Toi tu raisonnes en tant que dveloppeur pur et dur. Sauf que pour un site web, ce qui compte c'est l'audience. Et pour qu'il y est de l'audience il faut que ton site soit utilisable par tous. Un truc avec OGG Theora est utilisable par trop peu de monde car pas dploy.


Tout le monde n'a pas Flash et tout le monde n'a pas la mme version de flash et le mme rendu, c'tait vrai (pour le deuxieme point) il y a un temps, mais ce n'est plus le cas avec les lecteurs alternatifs. Le premier point n'a jamais t vrai et avec les dcisions d'Apple c'est encore moins vrai qu'avant.

Comme tu dis, il y a des choses que tu peux faire avec Flash que tu ne peux pas faire avec les technos Web (HTML, CSS, SVG, etc.). C'est vrai. Mais ces choses ne sont pas du Web.

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que les gens sont prts  parier que les gens vont ( l'poque ou Flash a commencer  se disperser sur le Web) tlcharger Flash pour voir le contenu, mais refuseront de tlcharger un plugin permettant de lire le OGG Theora. Quelqu'un a une explication ?

Aprs, je comprends trs bien que certains veulent un Web ferm, o seuls les gros diteurs pourront vivrent, d'autres prfrent un Web ouvert avec de la concurrence et la survie des "petits" navigateurs comme Opera, Firefox, etc. 

Moi je me rappelle d'une poque ou un navigateur c'est impos grce au Web ferm (tandis que son principal concurrent affichait les pages 10 fois plus rapidement), il est arriv  95% de part de march. On a vu les progrs qui s'en sont suivis dans les annes qui ont suivies...

----------


## gannher

> Tout le monde n'a pas Flash et tout le monde n'a pas la mme version de flash et le mme rendu, c'tait vrai (pour le deuxieme point) il y a un temps, mais ce n'est plus le cas avec les lecteurs alternatifs. Le premier point n'a jamais t vrai et avec les dcisions d'Apple c'est encore moins vrai qu'avant.
> 
> Comme tu dis, il y a des choses que tu peux faire avec Flash que tu ne peux pas faire avec les technos Web (HTML, CSS, SVG, etc.). C'est vrai. Mais ces choses ne sont pas du Web.
> 
> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que les gens sont prts  parier que les gens vont ( l'poque ou Flash  commencer  se disperser sur le Web) tlcharger Flash pour voir le contenu, mais refuseront de tlcharger un plugin permettant de lire le OGG Theora. Quelqu'un a une explication ?
> 
> Aprs, je comprends trs bien que certains veulent un Web ferm, o seuls les gros diteurs pourrons vivrent, d'autres prfrent un Web ouvert avec de la concurrence et la survie des "petits" navigateurs comme Opera, Firefox, etc. 
> 
> Moi je me rappelle d'une poque ou un navigateur c'est impos grce au Web ferm (tandis que son principal concurrent affichait les pages 10 fois plus rapidement), il est arriv  95% de part de march. On a vu les progrs qui s'en sont suivis dans les annes qui ont suivies...


Tout le monde n'a pas flash mais il est quand mme install sur 98,7% des ordinateurs connects. Parmi la population (y compris nophyte), flash est devenu banal (mme s'ils n'ont pas toujours conscience qu'il est l). Des sites comme daylimotion, youtube ou facebook l'utilisent et recommandent souvent de le mettre  jour quand il le faut. La preuve d'un certains suivi au niveau des mise   jour est que parmi ces 98,7%, 80% sont en flash 9. Alors oui aujourd'hui on est en flash 10 mais a ne laisse qu'une version de retard avec un pourcentage trs lev de mise  jour.

Pourquoi certaines choses ne seraient pas du web? Ce n'est pas parce que ta propre dfinition du web n'englobe pas le flash qu'il s'agit d'une dfinition universelle. Toi tu restes dans tes ides d'open source  tout va, de vido exploitable par tous et bien sur gratuitement, etc.
Sauf que le web c'est aussi le commerce et pour cela il faut des protections.
a me fait un peu penser  des personnes qui, quand une compagne /  compagnon montre un beau site  son geek / geekette , le geek / geekette va  inspecter le code, le passer au validateur pour voir si tout va bien et s'il a le malheur de ne pas tre conforme aux normes, il va tre jug "site de merde" par le geek / geekette alors que le site fonctionne trs bien et qu'il peut rendre service...

Le web volue, tu ferais bien d'voluer galement. C'est ce qui m'nerve avec les adorateurs des formats open ou les gourous du monde open source. Ils pensent que tout doit tre gratuit et utilisable librement. C'est n'importe quoi, tout simplement car pas mal de chose ont un prix et qu'il existe diffrents modles conomiques.

Pourquoi les gens refuseront d'installer un plugin de plus ? Simple. Pourquoi installer un plugin qui ne fera rien de plus que celui qu'on a dj ? Parce qu'il est open et gratuit? Flash est gratuit et les gens ne vont pas voir plus loin que a. Pour toi et moi (et les passionns d'informatique), on fera la diffrence entre open et gratuit mais ce n'est pas le cas d'une grande partie de la population.

Ta comparaison avec IE6 n'est pas tenable. A l'poque IE6 s'est impos car il tait associ  Windows qui tait l'OS install partout quand on achetait un ordinateur. L on parle de codec et chacun  ses chances car on en est encore au dbut de l'HTML 5.

----------


## dams78

> Tout le monde n'a pas flash mais il est quand mme install sur 98,7% des ordinateurs connects. Parmi la population (y compris nophyte), flash est devenu banal (mme s'ils n'ont pas toujours conscience qu'il est l). Des sites comme daylimotion, youtube ou facebook l'utilisent et recommandent souvent de le mettre  jour quand il le faut. La preuve d'un certains suivi au niveau des mise  jour  est que parmi ces 98,7%, 80% sont en flash 9. Alors oui aujourd'hui on est en flash 10 mais a ne laisse qu'une version de retard avec un pourcentage trs lev de mise  jour.
> 
> Pourquoi certaines choses ne seraient pas du web? Ce n'est pas parce que ta propre dfinition du web n'englobe pas le flash qu'il s'agit d'une dfinition universelle. Toi tu restes dans tes ides d'open source  tout va, de vido exploitable par tous et bien sur gratuitement, etc.
> Sauf que le web c'est aussi le commerce et pour cela il faut des protections.
> a me fait un peu penser  des personnes qui, quand une compagne /  compagnon montre un beau site  son geek / geekette , le geek / geekette va  inspecter le code, le passer au validateur pour voir si tout va bien et s'il a le malheur de ne pas tre conforme aux normes, il va tre jug "site de merde" par le geek / geekette alors que le site fonctionne trs bien et qu'il peut rendre service...
> 
> Le web volue, tu ferais bien d'voluer galement. C'est ce qui m'nerve avec les adorateurs des formats open ou les gourous du monde open source. Ils pensent que tout doit tre gratuit et utilisable librement. C'est n'importe quoi, tout simplement car pas mal de chose ont un prix et qu'il existe diffrents modles conomiques.
> 
> Pourquoi les gens refuseront d'installer un plugin de plus ? Simple. Pourquoi installer un plugin qui ne fera rien de plus que celui qu'on a dj ? Parce qu'il est open et gratuit? Flash est gratuit et les gens ne vont pas voir plus loin que a. Pour toi et moi (et les passionns d'informatique), on fera la diffrence entre open et gratuit mais ce n'est pas le cas d'une grande partie de la population.
> ...


Tu te rends compte quand mme que le web c'est du code html, soit un standard ouvert?
Ok le flash s'est "impos" et on est oblig de faire avec, mais j'ai toujours du mal  comprendre les gens qui foncent tte baisse sur des technos qui les enferment. La preuve : aujourd'hui on a une multiplication des plateformes : Windows, Linux, Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android, etc donc forcment pour que tout fonctionne il faut utiliser des standards accessibles  tous!
J'ai bien aim aussi la phrase "il y a qu'une version de retard"  propos de flash 9, bah oui a sert  rien de mettre ses softs  jour ... On a bien l un problme, Adobe galre pour sortir son soft sur toutes les plateformes (chose qui au passage serait une fois de plus rgle via des standards).
Et il ne s'agit pas du tout d'Open Source, l'informatique c'est des standards, il te suffit de regarder les cbles normalis derrire ta tour, ou bien le fonctionnement d'un rseau thernet, etc.

----------


## stardeath

> Tu te rends compte quand mme que le web c'est du code html, soit un standard ouvert?
> Ok le flash s'est "impos" et on est oblig de faire avec, mais j'ai toujours du mal  comprendre les gens qui foncent tte baisse sur des technos qui les enferment. La preuve : aujourd'hui on a une multiplication des plateformes : Windows, Linux, Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android, etc donc forcment pour que tout fonctionne il faut utiliser des standards accessibles  tous!
> J'ai bien aim aussi la phrase "il y a qu'une version de retard"  propos de flash 9, bah oui a sert  rien de mettre ses softs  jours... On a bien l un problme, Adobe galre pour sortir son soft sur toutes les plateformes (chose qui au passage serait une fois de plus rgl via des standards).
> Et il ne s'agit pas du tout d'Open Source, l'informatique c'est des standards, il te suffit de regarder les cbles normalis derrire ta tour, ou bien le fonctionnement d'un rseau thernet, etc.


sauf que le w3c (en ayant laiss le choix de soit theora soit x264) vient de nous donner la preuve que finalement le web n'est pas si ouvert que a.

----------


## trenton

> Tout le monde n'a pas flash mais il est quand mme install sur 98,7% des ordinateurs connects.


Il faut voir comment a va voluer avec l'iPad etc.




> Pourquoi certaines choses ne seraient pas du web? Ce n'est pas parce que ta propre dfinition du web n'englobe pas le flash qu'il s'agit d'une dfinition universelle.


Mme si je trouve a stupide, je n'ai rien contre le fait que des gens utilisent leur navigateur pour excuter un logiciel. Mais on ne parle pas de la mme chose.




> Toi tu restes dans tes ides d'open source  tout va, de vido exploitable par tous et bien sur gratuitement, etc.


Non, je ne parle pas de gratuit.



> Sauf que le web c'est aussi le commerce et pour cela il faut des protections.


Il y a que les nafs qui y croient, il y a que les gens honntes qui sont embts par les mesures de protections. Faut se rveiller !




> Le web volue, tu ferais bien d'voluer galement. C'est ce qui m'nerve avec les adorateurs des formats open ou les gourous du monde open source. Ils pensent que tout doit tre gratuit et utilisable librement. C'est n'importe quoi, tout simplement, car pas mal de choses ont un prix et qu'il existe diffrents modles conomiques.


Oui, comme je l'ai dit, certains veulent un Web ouvert, d'autres un Web ferm. Aprs chacun choisi.




> Pourquoi les gens refuseront d'installer un plugin de plus ? Simple. Pourquoi installer un plugin qui ne fera rien de plus que celui qu'on a dj ?


Ah, alors tout le monde lit dj le OGG. C'est une bonne nouvelle. a rpond donc  la question de quel codec utiliser...




> Ta comparaison avec IE6 n'est pas tenable. A l'poque IE6 s'est impos, car il tait associ  Windows qui tait l'OS install partout quand on achetait un ordinateur.


Il s'est aussi impos grce aux formats ferms. Si demain Firefox ou Opera ne peut plus accder  Youtube, tu crois qu'ils tiennent combien de temps ?

----------


## Neko

Il faut aussi se rendre compte de h.264 est un format stable, norm, utilisable. Theora n'est pas fini. Ils font certes du bon travail dessus ( le gain de qualit est assez impressionnant, mme si toujours pas  la hauteur ) mais ils n'ont pas fini. 
Quand vous tenez un site commercial, exemple youtube, vous allez prfrer un codec stable, vous n'avez pas rencoder vos X milions de videos tous les 4 matins. Mme chose pour les sites de VOD.

----------


## gannher

> Tu te rends compte quand mme que le web c'est du code html, soit un standard ouvert?
> Ok le flash s'est "impos" et on est oblig de faire avec, mais j'ai toujours du mal  comprendre les gens qui foncent tte baisser sur des technos qui les enferment. La preuve : aujourd'hui on a une multiplication des plateformes : Windows, Linux, Mac, iPhone, iPad, Android, etc donc forcment pour que tout fonctionne il faut utiliser des standards accessibles  tous!
> J'ai bien aim aussi la phrase "il y a qu'une version de retard"  propos de flash 9, bah oui a sert  rien de mettre ses softs  jours... On a bien l un problme qui est d'Adobe galre pour sortir son soft sur toutes les plateformes (chose qui au passage serait une fois de plus rgl via des standards).
> Et il ne s'agit pas du tout d'Open Source, l'informatique c'est des standards, il te suffit de regarder les cbles normalis derrire ta tour, ou bien le fonctionnement d'un rseau thernet, etc.


Ta leon sur les standards serait tenable si le W3C avait opt pour un codec libre. L il n'a pas fait de choix, donc libre  chacun des navigateurs d'utiliser le codec qu'il veut.

Quand  la mise  jour des logiciels, c'est trs important. Sauf que dans la *pratique*, peu de logiciels sont  jour.

C'est dingue tout de mme, vous ne pensez qu' la thorie o on serait tous dans un monde de bisounours dans lequel tout le monde mettrait ses logiciels  jour et tout le monde aurait adopt le libre.

Sauf que dans la ralit c'est trs loin d'tre le cas. La majorit des personnes sont sur des Windows (propritaire), utilisent IE (propritaire) et n'ont que comme plugin le flash (propritaire).
Alors le libre c'est bien, je l'utilise tous les jours (je suis sous debian au travail) mais on peut aussi se mettre  la place des commerciaux qui eux voient o sont majoritairement les utilisateurs. Et jusqu' maintenant ils sont dans les solutions propritaires.
Alors a changera sans doute un jour (en tout cas je l'espre) mais pour le moment le H264 est largement plus dployable que le OGG Theora. 
Parce que mme si tout le monde peut lire le OGG Theora, il faut quand mme installer un logiciel qui puisse le lire.
Et donc l'unique argument de OGG Theora, c'est que c'est libre. Il n'apporte rien de plus. Certains tests font mme pointer une lgre perte de qualit en OGG Theora.
Ne parlons pas de l'argumentataire du gratuit car au final, l'utilisateur final n'aura pas  payer. Ceux sont les sites qui devront payer. N'oubliez pas que la plupart des internautes ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez. Si eux ne paient pas, a leur convient. Ils se foutent compltement de savoir si Firefox va survivre ou non du moment qu'ils peuvent accder au service gratuitement (surtout que ce genre d'utilisateurs, c'est ceux qui utilisent IE en gnral).

----------


## dams78

> Ta leon sur les standards serait tenable si le W3C avait opt pour un codec libre. L il n'a pas fait de choix, donc libre  chacun des navigateurs d'utiliser le codec qu'il veut.
> 
> Quand  la mise  jour des logiciels, c'est trs important. Sauf que dans la *pratique*, peu de logiciel sont  jour.
> 
> C'est dingue tout de mme, vous ne pensez qu' la thorie o on serait tous dans un monde de bisounours dans lequel tout le monde mettrai ses logiciels  jour et tout le monde aurait adopt le libre.
> 
> Sauf que dans la ralit c'est trs loin d'tre le cas. La majorit des personnes sont sur des Windows (propritaire), utilisent IE (propritaire) et n'ont que comme plugin le flash (propritaire).
> Alors le libre c'est bien, je l'utilise tous les jours (je suis sous debian au travail) mais on peut aussi se mettre  la place des commerciaux qui eux voient o sont majoritairement les utilisateurs. Et jusqu' maintenant ils sont dans les solutions propritaires.
> Alors a changera sans doute un jour (en tout cas je l'espre) mais pour le moment le H264 est largement plus dployable que le OGG Theora. 
> ...


Je le rpte il ne faut pas confondre libre et standard.

----------


## trenton

> Ta leon sur les standards serait tenable si le W3C avait opt pour un codec libre. L il n'a pas fait de choix, donc libre  chacun des navigateurs d'utiliser le codec qu'il veut.
> 
> Quant  la mise  jour des logiciels, c'est trs important. Sauf que dans la *pratique*, peu de logiciel sont  jour.
> 
> C'est dingue tout de mme, vous ne pensez qu' la thorie o on serait tous dans un monde de bisounours dans lequel tout le monde mettrai ses logiciels  jour et tout le monde aurait adopt le libre.
> 
> Sauf que dans la ralit c'est trs loin d'tre le cas. La majorit des personnes sont sur des Windows (propritaire), utilisent IE (propritaire) et n'ont que comme plugin le flash (propritaire).
> Alors le libre c'est bien, je l'utilise tous les jours (je suis sous debian au travail) mais on peut aussi se mettre  la place des commerciaux qui eux voient o sont majoritairement les utilisateurs. Et jusqu' maintenant ils sont dans les solutions propritaires.
> Alors a changera sans doute un jour (en tout cas je l'espre) mais pour le moment le H264 est largement plus dployable que le OGG Theora. 
> ...


Ouais, le monde se divise en deux catgories. Ceux qui suivent le troupeau et ceux qui le mnent. Chacun choisis son camps...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Il faut que Steve Jobs cite ses sources, la technologie theora appartient  la fondation xiph, et le format est clairement gratuit. Aprs, tout le monde peut prtendre le contraire et attaquer tout le monde...


La technologie theora est base sur des travaux brevetes par d'autres. 
D'ailleurs, xiph le dit clairement sur leur site:




> On2, which owns patents that apply to the technical foundations of Theora, granted an unrevocable free license regarding those patents


Faut savoir que On2 a t rachet rcemment par Google. C'est donc Google qui possde pour le moment ces brevets. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on possde un brevet qu'on ne peut pas le perdre. Suffit qu'une autre socit prouve devant les tribunaux qu'elle est la relle dtentrice du brevet.

Et c'est cela qui pourrait bien se passer.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Ta leon sur les standards serait tenable si le W3C avait opt pour un codec libre. L il n'a pas fait de choix, donc libre  chacun des navigateurs d'utiliser le codec qu'il veut.


Ils n'ont pas opr de choix car ils se sont rendu compte que choisir le codec Theora tait dangereux  cause de possibles brevets qui pourraient tre rclams.

Voir ce qui tait
crit dans les spcifications HTML5 de fvrier 2009  :




> It would be helpful for interoperability if all browsers could support the same codecs. However, there are no known codecs that satisfy all the current players: we need a codec that is known to not require per-unit or per-distributor licensing, that is compatible with the open source development model, that is of sufficient quality as to be usable, *and that is not an additional submarine patent risk for large companies*. This is an ongoing issue and this section will be updated once more information is available


Cela tait encore prsent dans la version d'Avril 2009
Et a t dplace dans la version d'aot 2009 vers ceci :http://www.w3.org/html/wg/tracker/issues/7
Et finalement, cette issue-7 a t clture, car pas d'accord sur le codec aprs 2 ans de discussions.

----------


## trenton

> La technologie theora est base sur des travaux brevetes par d'autres.


Brevet, oui, mais pour garantir justement qu'on ne les attaquera pas. Les dtenteurs du brevet ont donn un droit irrvocable sur les brevets en questions.




> Suffit qu'une autre socit prouve devant les tribunaux qu'elle est la relle dtentrice du brevet.
> 
> Et c'est cela qui pourrait bien se passer.


Ah, et quelle diffrence il y a avec le H.264 sur ce point ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Ah, et quelle diffrence il y a avec le H.264 sur ce point ?



La grande diffrence est que comme MPEGLA, qui est derrire le H.264 peroit des royalties, il aura plus de moyens pour dfendre devant les tribunaux le codec H.264.

C'est galement dans l'intrt de MPEGLA de dfendre ceux qui lui payent des royalties chaque anne, puisqu'il en est de sa crdibilit et donc de sa survie.

Mais si le codec Theora est attaqu, qui va le dfendre devant les tribunaux ?
Xiph ? Avec quel moyens financiers ?
Google, qui possde maintenant les brevets ? 
Alors que Google pousse galement pour le H.264.

C'est de tout cela que les entreprises comme Apple, Nokia, ... ont peur.
Et ces socits prfrent payer des royalties auprs de MPEGLA pour avoir la paix plutt que de choisir Theora (ou tout autre codec open source).

D'un autre cot, il est amusant de voir que l'adoption du H.264 au lieu de Theora cre la polmique alors que l'adoption du MP3 pour l'audio ne fait quasiment pas de vague. Or, le MP3 n'est, faut-il le rappeler, pas libre, qu'il y a aussi des royalties  payer (en 2005, cela a rapport 100millions d'euros  la 
"Fraunhofer Society"), et qu'il y a des brevets qui courent encore jusqu'en 2012, 2017. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3

----------


## trenton

> La grande diffrence est que comme MPEGLA, qui est derrire le H.264 peroit des royalties, il aura plus de moyens pour dfendre devant les tribunaux le codec H.264.
> 
> C'est galement dans l'intrt de MPEGLA de dfendre ceux qui lui payent des royalties chaque anne, puisqu'il en est de sa crdibilit et donc de sa survie.
> 
> Mais si le codec Theora est attaqu, qui va le dfendre devant les tribunaux ?
> Xiph ? Avec quel moyens financiers ?
> Google, qui possde maintenant les brevets ? 
> Alors que Google pousse galement pour le H.264.
> 
> ...


Le problme du MP3 est le mme, sauf que c'est OGG Vorbis qui est choisis pour l'audio dans le HTML5 ! Concernant le theora, il est soutenu aussi par Google oui !

----------


## TheDrev

C'est indubitablement un coup dur pour le flash. Mme si IE n'est pas foncirement un bon navigateur, c'est quand mme lui qui est pour le moment le plus rpandu.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est indubitablement un coup dur pour le flash. Mme si IE n'est pas foncirement un bon navigateur, c'est quand mme lui qui est pour le moment le plus rpandu.


Il est le plus rpendu parce que 3 versions distinctes tournent sur le net. Et la tendance global est nettement  la baisse depuis quelques temps.

----------


## sexy.wasabi

Oui, je crois avoir bien compris que je suis sur un forum pro-microsoft, mais vous tes libres de vos ides, comme je suis libre des miennes. Bref, le sujet est le futur IE9. Je ne crois pas que les futurs changements d'IE entameront leurs concurrents, et pour la bonne raison que Microsoft, n'ayant toujours pas compris qu'il ne faut pas travailler CONTRE les autres, mais AVEC eux, perd de plus en plus d'utilisateurs. En effet, beaucoup se tournent vers l'open source qui est beaucoup plus OPEN d'esprit. Il ne faut pas oublier que les grandes volutions des systmes Windows ont t copies (et oui, je n'ai pas honte de le dire, car c'est une relle constatation, utilisant Linux et Windows en parallle depuis des annes) des innovations des OS Linux, mais n'arrivant quand-mme pas  apporter autant de scurit et de stabilit que ceux-ci. Mme ma mre a pu le constater! Alors pourquoi continuer  essayer d'craser et de bloquer la concurrence au niveau des compatibilits, tout en sachant qu'une parade de contre-attaque va leur revenir tout droit dans la figure?   ::?:  Croyez-moi: D'ici quelques mois, Firefox va leur renvoyer la balle mchamment!  ::aie::

----------


## stardeath

Tu peux essayer de voir sur des sites internet d'informatique gnraliste, tu pourras lancer toutes les flamewars si tu veux.

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, je crois avoir bien compris que je suis sur un forum pro-microsoft, mais vous tes libres de vos ides, comme je suis libre des miennes. Bref, le sujet est le futur IE9. Je ne crois pas que les futurs changements d'IE entameront leurs concurrents, et pour la bonne raison que Microsoft, n'ayant toujours pas compris qu'il ne faut pas travailler CONTRE les autres, mais AVEC eux, perd de plus en plus d'utilisateurs. En effet, beaucoup se tournent vers l'open source qui est beaucoup plus OPEN d'esprit. Il ne faut pas oublier que les grandes volutions des systmes Windows ont t copies (et oui, je n'ai pas honte de le dire, car c'est une relle constatation, utilisant Linux et Windows en parallle depuis des annes) des innovations des OS Linux, mais n'arrivant quand-mme pas  apporter autant de scurit et de stabilit que ceux-ci. Mme ma mre a pu le constater! Alors pourquoi continuer  essayer d'craser et de bloquer la concurrence au niveau des compatibilits, tout en sachant qu'une parade de contre-attaque va leur revenir tout droit dans la figure?   Croyez-moi: D'ici quelques mois, Firefox va leur renvoyer la balle mchamment!


 ::bravo::  Je te flicite pour un expos si claire et d'une pertinence qui me laisse sans voix ni mots pour exprimer mon dsarroi face  une telle ralit..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 9 plus rapide que Safari 5 ?*
*Microsoft n'apprcie pas d'avoir t oubli par Apple dans sa liste des principaux concurrents*


On se dit que, des fois, les quipes de dveloppement sont susceptibles.

Lors du lancement de Safari 5 (hier), Apple ne s'tait pas priv de souligner que son navigateur tait beaucoup plus rapide que ses principaux concurrents,  savoir Chrome et Firefox.

Pas un mot en revanche sur Internet Explorer, superbement ignor.

Microsoft ragit aujourd'hui avec une petite vido comparative qui n'y va pas par quatre chemin : Internet Explorer 9 est rapide, trs rapide, extrmement rapide. Tellement rapide que Safari 5 supporterait mal (voire pas) la comparaison.

S'il est encore un peu tt pour se faire une relle opinion (IE 9 n'en est encore qu' sa deuxime pr-version), il est clair en revanche que le navigateur de Microsoft entend tirer partie au maximum de l'acclration matrielle (utiliser le GPU et non le CPU) pour les vidos et autres contenus multimdias (dont flash).

A noter que Safari 5 ne propose pas encore ce type de technologie (d'o les rsultats du test de Microsoft).

En revanche sur le JavaScript (sujet non abord dans la vido), Safari 5 devrait continuer  tirer son pingle du jeu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le message est clair. La prochaine fois qu'Apple dcidera de dnigrer ses concurrents, merci de ne pas oublier Microsoft.



La vido se trouve sur cette page (ncessite Silverlight).

----------


## kOrt3x

::mouarf::  j'attends de voir avec impatience... rien que pour rire !!!

----------


## FloMo

Le souci est qu'IE9 est peut-tre plus rapide que Safari 5, mais toujours pas compatible ACID3.
Maintenant, si Safari utilise pleinement l'acclration matrielle, a doit dpoter. D'autant que WebKit est en partie prt pour a, notamment grce  WebGL...
A suivre : cette guerre des navigateurs est vraiment excellente pour les utilisateurs !

----------


## yoyo88

En tout cas, Microsoft a l'air de beaucoup travailler sur son nouveau navigateur.

J'attends le rsultat avec impatience.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Au final, en terme de rapidit, on va avoir  IE 9 > Safari 5 > Chrome > Opra > IE 9 xD

----------


## TheDrev

Avec l'infme tableau comparatif IE 8 vs Firefox et Chrome (encore disponible sur le site de microsoft http://www.microsoft.com/windows/int...e/default.aspx on se demande bien pourquoi il le laisse, cela les desservent plus qu'autre chose) et les publicites pour IE  la TV qui donnent une petite ide de l'image et l'estime de microsoft pour ses clients (involontaire ou non) IE n'a aucune lgitimit technique et commerciale.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> hum hum....
> je viens d'essayer a dans firefox et a rame :
> http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/ilmarihe...zcampeu09.html
> dans ie j'ose mme pas tenter le coup....
> 
> et pis cela :
> http://dmouronval.developpez.com/tut...nime/fichiers/
> 
> Il y en a des cheveux et du temps de perdu pour tant de ligne de code pour arriver l...


Chez moi avec *epiphany* c'est fluide, a doit venir du support html5 pas encore finalis selon les browser et pas optimis aussi  :;):

----------


## grunk

> We figured we would show IE9 and Safari 5 together running some of the demos f*rom the Internet Explorer 9 Test Drive website*


C'est pas exclu que les tests soient ecrits pour ie9. Faudrait plucher le code , mais rien que le fait qu'une bonne partie des sources soient pack (et donc illisible du premier coup d'oeil), m'inspire moyennement confiance.

Qui nous refasse la mme vido sur des tests cods par aucune des boites des navigateurs et on en rediscute (c'est valable pour tous  ::):  )

----------


## Haseo86

Cette raction est tout de mme trs gamine. Ils auraient pu ragir "finement" en dclarant par exemple qu'Apple n'a pas os comparer Safari5  IE9, ou bien en se positionnant au dessus de la gue-guerre Safari/Chome/Firefox, mais ils ragissent comme des gamins vexs "h, j'existe", du coup ils perdent le peu de crdibilit qui leur reste...

----------


## lucideluciole

Attendons de voir ce IE9 rserve. La rapidit pour moi, c'est aussi le temps perdu  dbugger IE.

----------


## umeboshi

> [B][SIZE="4"]Quoi qu'il en soit, le message est clair. La prochaine fois qu'Apple dcidera de dnigrer ses concurrents, merci de ne pas oublier Microsoft.


 ::lol:: 

Peut tre qu'apple ne considre plus microsoft comme tant des concurrents srieux. Ils sont capables du meilleur comme du pire, mme si pour le pire, ils sont longtemps rests les meilleurs  ::aie:: 

Blague  part, je suis impatient de tester cette dernire version, j'ai toujours t du par IE (lenteur, navigation, interprtation).

----------


## ThomasR

> Attendons de voir ce IE9 rserve. La rapidit pour moi, c'est aussi le temps perdu  dbugger IE.


Depuis IE8 cette problmatique n'existe dj plus, les volutions d'IE9 portent principalement sur l'acclration matrielle et la prise en compte de CSS3.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Toujours est-il les derniers test donnent des scores trs faibles comme:
http://beta.html5test.com/http://acid3.acidtests.org/

----------


## remydarcel

Oui IE8 n'est pas au point sur HTML5 cela n'a jamais t le but.
Maintenant vu que HTML5 est loin d'tre finalis et que son implmentation varie de manire importante en fonction des navigateurs, il ne vaut mieux pas utiliser HTML5 pour des sites webs (en dehors des tests et de quelques petites fonctionnalits dja bien finaliss et normaliss).
Aprs HTML5 peut trs bien tre utilis pour des web apps smartphone (IPhone, Android) qui disposent d'une implmentation  peu prs similaire mais dans ce cas l pas de problmes ie8.

----------


## lucideluciole

> Depuis IE8 cette problmatique n'existe dj plus, les volutions d'IE9 portent principalement sur l'acclration matrielle et la prise en compte de CSS3.


Oui mais on doit encore tenir compte d'IE7 voir mme IE6...

----------


## Hellwing

Au contraire, tenir encore compte d'IE6 renviendrait  le faire survivre. Or si on veut s'en dbarasser, on a justement tout intrt  le rendre inutilisable.
a semble utopique, mais moins on en tiendra compte, plus vite on finira par le tuer. Du moins c'est mon avis.

----------


## umeboshi

> Au contraire, tenir encore compte d'IE6 renviendrait  le faire survivre. Or si on veut s'en dbarasser, on a justement tout intrt  le rendre inutilisable.
> a semble utopique, mais moins on en tiendra compte, plus vite on finira par le tuer. Du moins c'est mon avis.


En effet, c'est la meilleure solution, mais c'est pas toujours possible (surtout en milieu professionnel). En fait, il faudrait que Microsoft supprime les versions antrieures, et bloque l'utilisation en obligeant l'utilisateur  tlcharger la dernire version. IE tant gratuit (en thorie, car il ne fonctionne que sous Windows), je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils mettent pas  jour le soft au lieu d'en proposer plusieurs versions  chaque fois....  :8O:

----------


## lucideluciole

> Au contraire, tenir encore compte d'IE6 renviendrait  le faire survivre. Or si on veut s'en dbarasser, on a justement tout intrt  le rendre inutilisable.
> a semble utopique, mais moins on en tiendra compte, plus vite on finira par le tuer. Du moins c'est mon avis.


Je partage ton avis mais  le problme est que c'est souvent le client qui dcide. J'ai travaill sur un projet dernirement qui ne supportait pas IE6. J'avais pris cette dcision. Le client n'a pas accept sous prtexte qu'il se privait d'une clientle potentielle. Tu vois, on ne peut pas toujours prendre ce type de dcision. On est encore pris avec!

----------


## Hellwing

Ah tout  fait ! Ce sont toujours les entreprises qui dcident, malheureusement. Mais le plus gros du web concerne les particuliers, qui eux n'ont aucune contrainte budgetaire/matrielle/logicielle de garder IE6, et les sites qui leur sont destins ne devraient plus assurer cette rtro-compatibilit.

----------


## benzoben

Les navigateurs en ce moment, c'est comme les marques de lessives : le mien lave plus blanc que blanc!

----------


## Thes32

> Les navigateurs en ce moment, c'est comme les marques de lessives : le mien lave plus blanc que blanc!


+32

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Troisime preview pour Internet Explorer 9*
*Qui supporte  prsent les balises canvas et vido du HTML 5*


L'quipe de dveloppement d'Internet Explorer ne chme pas.

Au mois de mars, lors du MIX, la confrence annuelle sur ses technologies maisons, Microsoft avait dvoil la toute premire pr-version de la version 9 de son navigateur.

Aujourd'hui, c'est par une confrence de presse  San Francisco que la troisime preview d'Internet Explorer 9 a t annonce.

Au menu des amliorations, le support des balises canvas, audio et vido du HTML 5. Une manire de concrtiser les promesses faites par Microsoft sur son adoption du futur standard. (lire par ailleurs _ Les 8 innovations majeures du HTML 5_ ).

Le responsable du projet s'est ensuite livr  une batterie de tests de vitesse et  des comparaisons avec la concurrence, forcment  l'avantage d'IE9 et de acclration matrielle (lire ci-avant).

Aucune date en revanche n'a t communique sur la sortie de la version beta.

En attendant, cette troisime preview d'IE9 est tlchargeable ici. Pour mmoire, elle ncessite Windows 7.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Ah tout  fait ! Ce sont toujours les entreprises qui dcident, malheureusement. Mais le plus gros du web concerne les particuliers, qui eux n'ont aucune contrainte budgetaire/matrielle/logicielle de garder IE6, et les sites qui leur sont destins ne devraient plus assurer cette rtro-compatibilit.


Ils ont une encore plus grosse contrainte: l'ignorance!

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La beta d'Internet Explorer 9 annonce pour septembre*
*Lors du point financier annuel de Microsoft aux analystes de Wall Street*




Microsoft place beaucoup d'espoirs dans la nouvelle version de son navigateur, Internet Explorer 9. Et les trois premires preview (lire ci-avant) semblent lui donner raison.

Internet Explorer 9 repart de zro et semble, pour l'instant,  mme de redorer le blason d'un navigateur en constante perte de vitesse face  la concurrence de plus en plus accrue, notamment de Google Chrome et de Firefox.

Espre officieusement pour le mois d'aout, la premire beta d'Internet Explorer 9 a finalement t annonce pour septembre par Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnral) chez Microsoft.

Une annonce faite hier, lors de la journe de prsentation des rsultats et des prvisions de la socit aux analystes de Wall Streer. Kevin Turner s'est en revanche refus  tout commentaire sur la date exacte et la disponibilit (publique ou prive) de cette beta.

Ce premier retard de dveloppement laisse  penser que la version finalise d'Internet Explorer 9 n'arrivera pas avant 2011.

Une demie mauvaise nouvelle. Mais ne dit-on pas  Qui va doucement, va surement  ?

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un milliard de malwares stopps par Internet Explorer 8 : preuve de l'efficacit du navigateur de Microsoft ?

 ::fleche::  Chrome trs  la trane sur l'acclration matrielle face  Firefox et Internet Explorer 9 ? 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Une sortie en 2011 ne sera-t-elle pas un peu trop tardive sur un march o les cycles de dveloppement de ses concurrents se raccourcissent de plus en plus ?

----------


## FERDIKAM

Dj qu'ils ont pris beaucoup de retard au niveau des standards du web par rapport aux concurrents, donc qu'ils prennent tout leur temps pour peaufiner cette version. De toutes les manires, ce n'est pas pour maintenant, la disparition de IE6.

----------


## FailMan

> Dj qu'ils ont pris beaucoup de retard au niveau des standards du web par rapport aux concurrents, donc qu'ils prennent tout leur temps pour peaufiner cette version. De toutes les manires, ce n'est pas pour maintenant, la disparition de IE6.


Si seulement il n'y avait que sur le respect des standards  ::roll::  rapidit, ergonomie, performances, scurit... Ils ont trois dcennies de retard, alors prendre 15 jours ou 1 mois voire 2 de plus pour sortir une V9 qualifiable de chef-d'oeuvre, pourquoi pas, aprs tout a pourrait porter ses fruits. 

Malheureusement je pense qu'Internet Explorer possde un grand ennemi : son image de marque  ::aie::

----------


## zencorp

Il faudrait tout de mme que Microsoft gre mieux le cycle de vie de ses browser, car aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec de trop de gnrations en circulation. Ils comptent trop sur le renouvellement de la machine pour que l'utilisateur final se retrouve avec une version ' jour'. 
Dans ces conditions une grande partie des utilisateurs web ne peuvent pas profiter de sites web utilisant des technologies 'actuelles'. De mme cela entraine trop de complexit ct dveloppement si le but est de toucher le plus grand nombre voire mme de la frustration de ne pas pouvoir proposer un site moderne.

Un moyen de mise  jour prenne aurait d tre pens ds i.e. 6

----------


## seblutfr

> Il faudrait tout de mme que Microsoft gre mieux le cycle de vie de ses browser, car aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec de trop de gnrations en circulation. Ils comptent trop sur le renouvellement de la machine pour que l'utilisateur final se retrouve avec une version ' jour'. 
> Dans ces conditions une grande partie des utilisateurs web ne peuvent pas profiter de sites web utilisant des technologies 'actuelles'. De mme cela entraine trop de complexit ct dveloppement si le but est de toucher le plus grand nombre voir mme de la frustration de ne pas pouvoir proposer un site moderne.
> 
> Un moyen de mise  jour prenne aurait du tre pens des i.e. 6


Facile  dire, moins facile  faire...
IE6 date de 2001, il tait difficile d'imaginer  l'poque comment les choses allaient voluer.
D'autre part, "trop de gnrations en circulation", a se limite  IE6, 7 et 8 pour le moment, l o chrome suit un rythme d'enfer.

Le souci, c'est qu'on a un mme produit qui sert  la fois aux particuliers souvent enclins  changer de version de navigateur quand une nouvelle parat (voire qui rclament des nouvelles versions) et aux entreprises qui elles, recherchent de la stabilit et des versions qui durent, avec un support, pour pouvoir construire des outils prennes.

Posons nous la question du maintien d'IE6 dans les entreprises : il y a certes des botes qui ont mal calcul leur coup en se basant trop dessus, mais il y a aussi des botes qui ont choisi de se baser sur un logiciel qui avait 10 ans de support assur derrire, c'est pas rien.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Quatrime preview pour Internet Explorer 9*
*Avant la premire beta de septembre, Microsoft met les bouches doubles*

*Mise  jour du 05/08/10*


Internet Explorer 9 n'a toujours pas d'Interface Utilisateur. Mais le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que Microsoft met les bouches double sur le moteur (au sens trs large) de son futur navigateur.

Une quatrime pr-version est  prsent disponible. Cette "preview" met surtout en avant l'acclration graphique et le HTML 5 (balises canvas, SVG, etc.). Microsoft invite d'ailleurs les dveloppeurs  raliser quatre tests pour constater les progrs dans ces domaines : _ Essayez Hamster Dance Revolution, IE Beatz, ou MSNBC Video avec diffrents navigateurs pour voir la diffrence_ , invite Dean Hachamovitch, General Manager d'Internet Explorer. _ Psychedelic Browsing fait la dmonstration de ce que la balise canvas du HTML5 peut faire lorsqu'elle utilise l'acclration matrielle_ .

Autre avance importante, Chakra _ le moteur JavaScript est  prsent intgr  l'intrieur du navigateur_ . Rsultat, _ la communication entre le navigateur et le moteur de script est  prsent directe, ce qui amliore de manire significative les performances pour les sites web dans le monde rel (sic)_ .





Avec cette amlioration, l'quipe de dveloppement se targue d'obtenir de meilleurs rsultats que Safari ou Firefox au test Sunspider (sans parler des prcdentes versions d'Internet Explorer).





Idem pour le test Acid 3 o Internet Explorer 9 passe d'un score moyen de 85 pour la preview 3  un trs acceptable 95/100.

 ::fleche::  *Cette quatrime pr-version est  tlcharger sur cette page* (pour Vista et Windows 7 exclusivement).

Elle s'installe  side-by-side  avec Internet Explorer 8 ou 7.

Ou 6, si vous y tenez.


*Source* : Billet de Hachamovitch sur le blog d'Internet Explorer

----------


## Invit

je suis sous xp  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## The_badger_man

> Elle s'installe  side-by-side  avec Internet Explorer 8 ou 7.
> 
> Ou 6, si vous y tenez.


Etant donn que IE6 c'est sur XP et qu'IE n'est que pour Vista/Seven, a risque d'tre compliqu  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

> Idem pour le test Acid 3 o Internet Explorer 9 passe d'un score moyen de 85 pour la preview 3  un trs acceptable 95/100.


C'est pas encore le 100 de Chrome.

----------


## trenton

> C'est pas encore le 100 de Chrome.


De Chrome ou de tous les navigateurs qui utilisent WebKit, ou d'Opera... On va finir par croire que c'est Google qui a tout invent...

----------


## FailMan

> De Chrome ou de tous les navigateurs qui utilisent WebKit, ou d'Opera... On va finir par croire que c'est Google qui a tout invent...


Ils ont un trs bon navigateur.

----------


## trenton

> Ils ont un trs bon navigateur.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.

----------


## FailMan

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.


Je dis que c'est pas Google qui a tout invent, mais juste qu'ils ont un bon navigateur. Je n'encense pas Google particulirement, j'utilise leur navigateur car je le trouve trs bon et  chaque fois que je le teste, il est au-dessus de la concurrence.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Etant donn que IE6 c'est sur XP et qu'IE n'est que pour Vista/Seven, a risque d'tre compliqu


Ah mais je suis sr qu'il y'a toujours des pervers capables de virtualiser XP sous Seven rien que pour avoir IE6 sur la mme machine que IE9... donc c'est compliqu, mais c'est possible  ::mouarf::

----------


## rg77140

> Je dis que c'est pas Google qui a tout invent, mais juste qu'ils ont un bon navigateur. Je n'encense pas Google particulirement, j'utilise leur navigateur car je le trouve trs bon et  chaque fois que je le teste, il est au-dessus de la concurrence.


C'est peut-tre que tu ne l'as pas test dans toutes les configurations, car il n'est pas le meilleur partout. Il n'y a pas de meilleur navigateur il n'y a que des compromis selon les besoins utilisateurs...  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> C'est peut-tre que tu ne l'as pas test dans toutes les configurations, car il n'est pas le meilleurs partout.


J'ai fait l'ACID3 et le PeaceKeeper. Aprs c'est sr que les tests ne refltent pas forcment l'agrment fourni par le logiciel.




> Il n'y a pas de meilleur navigateur il n'y a que des compromis selon les besoins utilisateurs...


Je suis quand mme tent de dire qu'il y a IE... et les autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## Caly4D

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.


il dit qu'il a plus de genoux 
 ::pastaper::

----------


## rg77140

Je ne parle pas d'IE mais bien des autres navigateurs. Firefox par exemple et ses nombreux plug-in peut reprsenter de nombreux avantage surtout pour les dveloppeurs.

Mais bon chrome est un bon navigateur je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis simplement que de dire qu'il est au dessus de la concurrence " chaque fois", c'est faux. Tout dpend de si tu recherches un navigateur qui consomme peut de mmoire (avec 20/30 onglets ouverts), ou alors le plus rapide, etc...

Bonne journe.

----------


## FailMan

> Firefox par exemple et ses nombreux plug-in peut reprsenter de nombreux avantage surtout pour les dveloppeurs.
> 
> Mais bon chrome est un bon navigateur je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis simplement que de dire qu'il est au dessus de la concurrence " chaque fois", c'est faux. Tout dpend de si tu recherches un navigateur qui consomme peut de mmoire (avec 20/30 onglets ouverts), ou alors le plus rapide, etc...
> 
> Bonne journe.


Je le trouve personnellement au dessus de la concurrence parce que les tests m'ont donn raison, aprs je sais trs bien que tout varie : du nombre d'extensions installs, des performances de la machine, etc. etc. ce qui fait que ce critre n'est pas forcment le plus pertinent pour le choisir  :;): 

J'ai choisi Chrome parce que c'est  mes yeux le homogne par rapport aux autres. Ensuite je ne renie pas le fait que chaque navigateur possde ses spcificits qui font qu'on puisse le choisir, et l o il y a de la concurrence, il y a innovation :-)

----------


## Caly4D

jespre que quand tu dis chrome tu parles de chromium  ::P:

----------


## FailMan

> jespre que quand tu dis chrome tu parles de chromium


J'utilise Chrome Canary Build (qui est aussi stable que la version classique), quand je dis Chrome je parle de Chrome et de ses drivs : Chrome normal, Chromium, etc. etc.

----------


## WhoIsTiti

> Ah mais je suis sr qu'il y'a toujours des pervers capables de virtualiser XP sous Seven rien que pour avoir IE6 sur la mme machine que IE9... donc c'est compliqu, mais c'est possible


c'est vraiment pas sympa de se faire traiter de pervers !  ::sm:: 
si je veux tester mes codes sous le vrai IE6, c'est mon choix. J'ai suffisamment de core et de ram pour virtualiser sans avoir recours forcment  IEtester ou 
multipleIE. ::yaisse3:: 
Suis-je donc un _vicieux_ parce que je virtualise une distribution linux sous Seven avec VMware ?  ::fessee::  
Pourtant c'est pratique quand je dveloppe une toolbar pour firefox (car le rendu n'est pas du tout le mme suivant l'os). ::pingoin2:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> et  chaque fois que je le teste, il est au-dessus de la concurrence


Un navigateur ce n'est pas que des benchs.

----------


## FailMan

> nimportequoi
> 
> un navigateur ce n'est pas que des benchs


c'est sr en attendant c'est un critre totalement objectif. tu choisis un navigateur pour son ergonomie, sa scurit, ses extensions, etc. etc. mais ces critres l te sont propres  toi et pas  tout le monde.

les performances sont les mmes selon l'utilisateur, que a soit X ou Y qui se mette derrire ton PC, chrome ou firefox ira tout aussi vite que d'habitude, mais X pourra apprcier l'ergonomie et les extensions de firefox alors que Y prferera la simplicit de chrome donc ils choisiront des navigateurs diffrents.

questions benchs chrome est au dessus de firefox, question scurit galement, il suffit de voir les dernires tentatives au blackhat 2010 et chrome a t je crois le seul navigateur o aucune faille n'a t exploitable. la scurit est galement un critre objectif : le navigateur est tout aussi secure selon la personne qui l'utilise.

----------


## fullmoon2

> il dit qu'il a plus de genoux


Esprit des Nuls sort de ce corps.  ::sm::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 9 : la beta prvue pour le 15 septembre*
*Lors d'un vnement spcial o l'on devrait dcouvrir son interface utilisateur*

*Mise  jour du 13/08/10*


Aprs quatre previews plus que prometteuses (lire ci-avant), Microsoft vient d'annoncer officiellement l'arrive de la beta de la prochaine version de son navigateur pour le 15 septembre prochain. Une confirmation aprs les propos de Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnral), le mois dernier devant un parterre d'analystes financiers.

Pour l'occasion, Microsoft organisera un vnement spcial, baptis _ La beaut du Web_  (en vo : _ Beauty of the Web_ ), qui se droulera  San Francisco.

On devrait  enfin - y dcouvrir l'interface utilisateur d'Internet Explorer 9. Une UI trs attendue puisque jusqu'ici, le navigateur en dveloppement se limite  une simple barre d'adresse pour pouvoir surfer.

Face  la concurrence (beta de Chrome 6 et beta de Firefox 4 notamment), cette nouvelle version d'IE 9 sera plus que bienvenue pour dmocratiser sa phase de test.

Une deuxime bonne nouvelle pour Microsoft aprs celle de la fin du recul de son navigateur ?


*Source* : Annonce de Microsoft


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Internet Explorer regagne des parts de march pour le deuxime mois conscutif, Safari au plus haut

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Vivement cette beta ? Ou IE 9 vous laisse-t-il indiffrent (vous, c'est Chrome ou Firefox et rien d'autre) ?

----------


## Caly4D

> Vivement cette beta ? Ou IE 9 vous laisse-t-il indiffrent (vous, c'est Chrome ou Firefox et rien d'autre) ?


boah a peut etre marrant,  voir si l'interface est vraiment sympa je l'installerai.

----------


## FailMan

> Vivement cette beta ? Ou IE 9 vous laisse-t-il indiffrent (vous, c'est Chrome ou Firefox et rien d'autre) ?


Oui, vivement cette bta, mme si je pense que le retard  combler est norme, j'ai hte de voir ce qu'il offre, il a l'air prometteur, mais la concurrence est bien bien rude dans ce domaine, d'autant plus que pour me faire dcoller de Chrome... va falloir y aller  ::D:

----------


## chemanel

Je pense que microsoft  gagner une qualit incroyable. Dans tous ces programmes, que a soit au niveau SQL Server, la suite Office, Visual Studio, Windows 7, la suite Dynamics, IIS7, Windows Mobile 7,  etc., il y a eu une progression dingue que a soit au niveau de l'interface, de la convivialit, de la stabilit, des performances  ...

Leur seul outil phare qu'il reste a upgrader : Internet Explorer.

Du coup je sens vraiment qu'ils vont nous pondre quelque chose de vraiment bien !

----------


## Lyche

Il est vrai qu'aprs avoir innond le march de produits dont la qualit pouvait tre douteuse (vista, Windows Mobile 6, .. liste non exhaustive) les choses se sont bien amliores.. A voir donc.

----------


## FailMan

> Il est vrai qu'aprs avoir innond le march de produits dont la qualit pouvait tre douteuse (vista, Windows Mobile 6, .. liste non exhaustive) les choses se sont bien amliores.. A voir donc.


C'est juste qu'ils n'aiment pas le chiffre 6  ::aie::  (IE 6, Vista = Windows 6.x -mme si Seven est un faux Windows 7.x-, WM6)

----------


## Gnoce

> C'est juste qu'ils n'aiment pas le chiffre 6  (IE 6, Vista = Windows 6.x -mme si Seven est un faux Windows 7.x-, WM6)


666, The Beast  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> 666, The Beast


665 the neighbor of the beast  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Sauf que IE9 ne fonctionnera pas sur XP hors prs de 68 % des PC sur windows tourne sur XP et je fais partir de ceux la  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> Sauf que IE9 ne fonctionnera pas sur XP hors prs de 68 % des PC sur windows tourne sur XP et je fais partir de ceux la


Encore heureux, XP est bas sur un systme vieux de 10ans.. si a pouvait aider les utilisateurs  changer.. (pas forcment pour windows hein). Mais c'est comme des pantoufles.. On hsite  changer mme si elles partent en lambeaux...

----------


## Gnoce

> Mais c'est comme des pantoufles.. On hsite  changer mme si elles partent en lambeaux...


On est bien dedans  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> On est bien dedans


j'vite cette phrase, avec mon esprit mal plac  ::roll::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Encore heureux, XP est bas sur un systme vieux de 10ans.. si a pouvait aider les utilisateurs  changer.. (pas forcment pour windows hein). Mais c'est comme des pantoufles.. On hsite  changer mme si elles partent en lambeaux...


  Je me souviens juste aprs la sortie de Vista d'avoir bascul dessus et d'tre revenu sur XP quelques jours aprs et depuis ce jour migrer sur W7 ne me tente pas tant qu'il n'aura pas au moins le SP2

----------


## FailMan

> Encore heureux, XP est bas sur un systme vieux de 10ans.. si a pouvait aider les utilisateurs  changer.. (pas forcment pour windows hein). Mais c'est comme des pantoufles.. On hsite  changer mme si elles partent en lambeaux...


Tiens, a me fait penser  IE6.  ::love::

----------


## WebPac

> C'est juste qu'ils n'aiment pas le chiffre 6  (IE 6, Vista = Windows 6.x -mme si Seven est un faux Windows 7.x-, WM6)


En fait, VISTA = 6.0 et Seven = 6.1.

----------


## FailMan

> En fait, VISTA = 6.0 et Seven = 6.1.


Oui, je sais, c'est pour a que j'ai dit que c'est un faux 7.x,  cause de son nom  :;):

----------


## WebPac

> Oui, je sais, c'est pour a que j'ai dit que c'est un faux 7.x,  cause de son nom


Ou l'art de toujours retomber sur ses pattes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## chemanel

> Hh


Et l'art de faire des post pour rien  ::D:

----------


## FailMan

> Ou l'art de toujours retomber sur ses pattes.


Hh  :8-): 




> Et l'art de faire des post pour rien


Ouais  ::(: 

//Tentative de retour au sujet

Je pense pas que le fait qu'IE9 soit disponible uniquement sur Vista et 7 forcera les gens / entreprises  laisser XP.
IE6 est toujours prsent dans les entreprises et le fait que les nouvelles versions sortent n'a rien chang ; "tant que a marche, a marche".

----------


## GanYoshi

> //Tentative de retour au sujet
> 
> Je pense pas que le fait qu'IE9 soit disponible uniquement sur Vista et 7 forcera les gens / entreprises  laisser XP.
> IE6 est toujours prsent dans les entreprises et le fait que les nouvelles versions sortent n'a rien chang ; "tant que a marche, a marche".


Totalement d'accord avec toi, c'est srement pas pour IE9 que des gens vont migrer vers vista ou seven.

En fait je crois qu'il y a des gens qui ne quitteront jamais XP  ::aie::

----------


## chemanel

De toute faon, je crois que j'ai lu que pour Windows 8, ils veulent repartir de 0 pour le noyeau et le reste... Du coup je crois que quasi toutes les applications ne seront pas compatible !

a passe ou a casse a...

----------


## Idelways

*Internet Explorer 9 : une erreur de Microsoft Russie dvoile l'interface*
*Du navigateur, fuite d'information ou simple  teasing  ?*

*Mise  jour du 26/08/2010 par Idelways*


Grce  la filiale russe de Microsoft, le monde a une petite ide de la future interface d'Internet Explorer 9.

En effet, le site de Microsoft Russie a publi durant un trs court dlai une seule et unique capture d'cran et quelques dtails sur la nouvelle version du navigateur.

Mme si la capture a vite t retire du site, elle a tout de mme livre quelques informations.

La capture montre un navigateur  l'interface minimaliste, qui mnage autant que possible l'espace de la fentre  l'affichage des sites web.

La barre de navigation a t simplifie, le champ de recherche supprim et vraisemblablement fusionn avec la barre d'adresse (similaire  l'omnibox de Google Chrome ou dans une moindre mesure  la Awsome Bar de Firefox).

De mme pour la barre d'onglets qui se place dsormais  droite de la barre de navigation.





Ct fonctionnel, selon la traduction de la page en russe, il s'avre que les sites et les applications web  Reconnus  et  Protgs  pourraient tre attachs  la barre des tches comme des applications Windows.

Mieux encore, au lancement, rien n'indiquerait que ces applications se lancent sous Internet Explorer.

Le navigateur inclurait aussi la possibilit de dtacher des onglets et les sparer sur d'autres fentres utilisant l' Aero Snap  de Windows 7.

Certains y verront une  Chromification  d'Internet Explorer. D'autres, une tendance  l'pur, bien dans l'air du temps.

On remarquera aussi la diffrence de tailles entre les boutons  page prcdente  et  page suivante  qui n'est pas sans rappeler le  Key Hole  ( trou de serrure ) de Firefox. Un design cher  Tristan Nitot, Prsident Fondateur de Mozilla Europe, qui dclarait  Dveloppez l'anne dernire que c'tait ce genre de dtails qui donnait aussi (et surtout ?) une personnalit propre  chaque navigateur.



* Key Hole  de Firefox*

Microsoft n'a pas encore ragit  ces fuites.

Reste donc  confirmer que cette capture n'est pas une diversion.



*Source* : Microsoft Russie


 ::fleche::  IE9 se Chromise-t-il ?
 ::fleche::  Si cette UI se confirme, trouvez-vous qu'elle amliore le navigateur ou auriez-vous souhaiter une interface diffrente (et laquelle) ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler
*

----------


## chemanel

Trs Trs joli ! Je suis fan !

----------


## Caly4D

awesome  :8O: 

alors l si c'est pas une "diversion ou autre" qu'un truc  dire : chapeau bas M$ 

Super jolie, sintgre parfaitement  L'UI de win 7.

reste plus qu' voir deux choses : 
la vitessele respect des normes du web

Si ces deux points sont aussi au rendez-vous, mon renard n'aura bientt plus toute mes faveurs !


sinon c'est pas une chromisation  c'est juste que lorsque l'on navigue sur le net c'est pour surfer sur des sites web et non pas admirer le logiciel qui nous permet d'y accder

----------


## FailMan

Moi, je prfre attendre qu'il soit sorti pour juger du navigateur plutt que de rver sur une interface qui peut trs bien faire office de cache-misre.

----------


## elmcherqui

j'adore , trs trs jolie .

----------


## GanYoshi

Je trouve a absolument sublime, je pensais pas qu'on pouvait raliser une interface aussi belle.

C'est incroyablement beau, mme s'il y a que des boutons normaux quoi, c'est trop beau.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Pas mal du tout mais attendons le produit final pour voir ce qu'il  dans le ventre

----------


## Caly4D

> Pas mal du tout mais attendons le produit final pour voir ce qu'il  dans le ventre


jattendrai pas le produit final, des que la bta sortira je me jette dessus pour lui faire subir une sance de torture  ::D:

----------


## tontonnux

Moi je trouve que rduire l'espace pour l'affichage des onglets c'est un peu caca...

Depuis quelques temps certains cherchent  amliorer la gestion des onglets parce qu'on en ouvre de plus en plus (affichage sur le ct, le panorama du prochain firefox...). Mais l... juste rduire l'espace, a me semble aller dans le sens oppos.

Mais a n'est qu'une capture, y'a peut-tre un truc que je ne vois pas.

----------


## callo

Trs cool. Attendons quand mme de voir ce qu'il aura dans le ventre  ::lol::

----------


## demenvil

Je trouve cette version bien jolie et tellement mieux foutu que les anciennes qui taient super lourdes.. Des versions qui faisaient mal au N'oeils  ::cry:: 
En esprant aussi que cette version aura une bonne accroche du css3 et du html5  ::D:  car ie a a toujours t ma bte noire comme surement  95% des dveloppeurs web  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Internet Explorer 9 : une premire vido dvoile l'UI*
*Minimaliste et pure du navigateur sur Youtube*

*Mise  jour du 08/09/10*



D'o vient-elle ? On ne le sait pas exactement.

On sait juste que cette vido de dmonstration d'Internet Explorer 9 a t poste sur Youtube et que - mme s'il faut la prendre avec beaucoup de prcaution vue l'absence de source claire - elle confirme les rcentes captures d'cran parues sur Internet (lire ci-avant).

On y dcouvre donc une UI encore minimaliste (et destine  le rester ?) : une barre de recherche, trois boutons (Home, Favoris et une flche, qui n'est pas sans voquer le fameux bouton "O" de Opera repris depuis dans les autres navigateurs, bouton qui donne accs au menu de l'application).

Comme IE9 ne tourne que sous Windows 7 (et Vista), c'est sans surprise que l'on dcouvre une interface qui tire profit des jeux de transparence.






Microsoft semble avoir choisi la stratgie de la fuite orchestre d'informations pour promouvoir son nouveau navigateur  une stratgie chre  Apple.

Histoire de bien montrer qu'une nouvelle re  dbuter pour son application ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous cette UI ? Attendez-vous avec impatience la prsentation par Microsoft de la beta le 15 septembre prochain ?

----------


## playfone

Mouai... L'UI est  nouveau pomp sur celle d'Opra (que j'utilise tout le temps).

On verra bien  la sortie dfinitive ce qu'il vaut vraiment  ::P:

----------


## kohsaka

C'est pas trs homogne.
Pour les "suivant" et "prcdant" on a des gros boutons ronds, ensuite la zone pour l'url est toute angulaire et finalement y'a 3 boutons assez moches qui se battent en duel dans le coin droit.

j'aime bien la disposition, mais la taille laisse pour afficher les diffrents onglets me parait fort petite, je demande  voir avec plusieurs onglets d'ouverts ce que a donne (actuellement sur chrome j'en ai 13 d'ouverts et a reste lisible).

Pas convaincu !

----------


## demenvil

Bien bien tous a j'ai l'impression que Microsoft se met  "jour" un design simple (avec beaucoup d'inspiration mais a aujourd'hui je pense nous nous y passons tous  ::aie:: ), une bonne rapidit etc  ::):  
Mais qu'en est-il sur CSS3 et de HTML5?

----------


## air-dex

La o ils sont forts, c'est qu'ils ont russi  faire encore plus minimaliste que Chrome (et ce n'est pas rien).

----------


## camus3

> De toute faon, je crois que j'ai lu que pour Windows 8, ils veulent repartir de 0 pour le noyeau et le reste... Du coup je crois que quasi toutes les applications ne seront pas compatible !
> 
> a passe ou a casse a...


yep , les applications plus anciennes seront toujours accessible via "virtualisation".
mais perso je resterai encore un bon bout de temps sur xp , a tourne donc pas besoin d'upgrader.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> a tourne donc pas besoin d'upgrader.


Et tu pars au boulot en Ford T ?  ::D: 

C'est vrai que c'est bluffant le minimalisme de l'interface mais je suis pas sur que mettre les onglets et la barre d'adresse sur la meme ligne soit super... wait'n'see

----------


## FailMan

Faites nous rver sur le respect des normes et du code, pas sur une interface qui ressemble plus ou moins  celle de ses concurrents ...

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Faites nous rver sur le respect des normes et du code, pas sur une interface qui ressemble plus ou moins  celle de ses concurrents ...


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit  ::ccool:: . Mais bon on voit dj un progrs sur le test Acid3 (Sur la vido, il fait 95% et dpasse donc ma version 3.5.9 de Firefox de 2%).

----------


## Idelways

*Tlchargez Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 en version bta*
*Microsoft reprend-t-il de l'avance dans la course des navigateurs ?*



Microsoft a enfin dvoil la bta publique de la dernire version de son navigateur web Internet Explorer 9.

Cette version nous propose un moteur de rendu HTML5-compatible, plus rapide et plus respectueux des standards que les versions antrieures du navigateur.

Internet Explorer 9 offre le support de l'acclration graphique via processeur graphique, permettant d'acclrer l'affichage des vidos et autres traitements graphiques intenses en HTML5.

La nouvelle interface utilisateur, pure et minimaliste rappelle celle de Google Chrome et rserve le maximum de l'espace de l'cran  l'affichage des applications Web.

La barre de menu est cache par dfaut, celle des favoris est remplace par une toile qui droule au clic, le volet des favoris.

Mais la nouveaut marquante de cette version est l'agencement des onglets qui rappelle celui de la barre des tches de Windows 7.

A l'ouverture de plusieurs pages, la taille de l'onglet est rduite au simple Favicon, cela a mme permis aux dveloppeurs du navigateur de fusionner la barre des onglets  la barre d'adresse.

La barre de recherche a aussi disparu au profit d'une barre de recherche qui permet en plus de la saisie de l'adresse, la recherche sur Internet et dans l'historique de navigation.

Contrairement  l'OmniBox de Google Chrome, il est facile de passer d'un moteur de recherche install  un autre via la liste droulante en bas du menu d'autocompltion.

Par ailleurs, les applications web peuvent tre pingles  la barre des tches de Windows 7 comme des applications natives.
Pour ce faire, il suffit de glisser le  favicon  du site ou de l'application Web vers la barre des tche du systme.

Dcouvrez ces nouveauts et beaucoup d'autres en tlchargeant la bta d'Internet Explorer 9.



* Tlchargez la beta d'Internet Explorer 9 ici*

----------


## Lyche

Je l'ai tlchopp, mais le javascript  l'air un peu capricieux.. Toutes les fonctions javascript du chat ne fonctionnent pas. Par contre, pour tout le reste c'est vraiment pas mal. Simple, efficace, c'est assez sobre comme interface.
Aprs, il faut voir dans le temps ce que a donne..

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.09.2010 par Katleen
Internet Explorer 9 est plus rapide, plus pur et plus sr : le nouveau logiciel de Microsoft ouvre la voie  une nouvelle gnration de navigateurs*

C'est une bombe qui vient d'tre parachute sur le monde depuis Redmond, dans l'Etat amricain de Wasington.

La version bta publique de la nouvelle mouture d'Internet Explorer est disponible depuis quelques heures. Et elle risque de rvolutionner le march des navigateurs Internet. Car, pour reprendre une expression chre aux amateurs d'automobiles, elle "en a sous le capot" et est de plus trs stable, ce qui est remarquable pour une version qui n'est pas encore dfinitive.

Autant en matire de design que de performances, les nouveauts sont au rendez-vous.

Visez plutt : 

Support des nouveaux standards du Web (HTML5, CSS3), rendu des pages fluidifi grce  la contribution de la carte graphique, volution vers des sites Web davantage traits comme des applications, gestionnaire de tlchargements simplifi et scuris, etc.




Du ct de l'interface utilisateurs, Microsoft a voulu poursuivre dans la voie qu'il avait ouverte avec Windows 7 : un design simple et pur. Logo et menus disparaissent, onglets sont remonts en haut  droite de la barre d'adresse.

Au niveau de la vitesse d'excution, Microsoft rattrape Chrome. IE9 est trs ractif, son lancement est rapide, de mme que le chargement des pages. Mais cette vlocit  un prix, le logiciel est exigeant en mmoire vive : avec 20 onglets ouverts, il consomme plus de 500 Mo. Une optimisation est sans doute au programme du ct de son diteur.

Enfin, signalons un dtail important : le navigateur a t conu pour tre utilis avec Windows 7. Autrement dit, n'esprez pas vous en servir sous Vista (certaines fonctions ne marcheront pas), ni le faire tourner avec Windows XP (il a officiellement t dclar incompatible). Ses fonctionnalits ne sont pas compatibles avec les anciens systmes d'exploitation de Microsoft, qui a fait l un pari os.

Revenons-en  Internet Explorer 9 lui-mme. Avec de meilleurs accs  la carte graphique de l'ordinateur, il grera certains applications web comme de vritables petits programmes. Par exemple, il offre la possibilit de punaiser ses sites favoris directement dans le deck de Windows 7. Il y a aussi le fonction "jumplist", o un clic droit sur l'un de ces sites slectionns permet de le lancer directement sur la partie que l'on dsire (le webmail, les news, l'agenda, etc.) suivant le menu du site. Internet Explorer 9 est en effet le premier navigateur conu pour tirer parti de la puissance et du potentiel graphique du PC.

Concernant les extensions, il est possible de les dsactiver (surtout les plus gourmandes), afin d'viter de trop gros ralentissements.

 Nous sommes plus que jamais engags sur le segment stratgique des navigateurs, affirme Bernard Ourghanlian, directeur technique et scurit de Microsoft France.  En lanant la version bta dInternet Explorer 9, Microsoft cre un navigateur nouvelle gnration, aussi rapide et performant quune application PC. Conu dans le respect de nouveaux standards du Web, Internet Explorer 9 ouvre la voie au dveloppement dune nouvelle exprience du web, plus fluide et avec un design indit. Dj, plus de 2,5 millions de kits de dveloppement ont t tlchargs, montrant ainsi lenthousiasme de la communaut des web designers et des dveloppeurs. 

Un enthousiasme qui sexplique  la fois par les nouvelles expriences permises par la puissance de ce navigateur, mais aussi par la prise en  charge des nouveaux standards du Web comme HTML5, CSS3.0 et SVG.

 Dvelopper un site web pour Internet Explorer 9 nous permet de proposer aux internautes une exprience vraiment immersive, et particulirement aboutie au niveau du design et des animations , dclare Olivier Marchand, directeur de lagence de webdesign Soleil Noir.  Cest donc une nouvelle opportunit pour les webdesigners, dautant quavec la prise en charge des nouveaux standards, le site ou lapplication dveloppe sera automatiquement compatible avec la plupart des autres navigateurs du march .

En rsum, Internet Explorer 9 marque un tournant dans l'histoire des navigateurs web de Microsoft, car il est :

- Plus rapide : Conu pour exploiter toute la puissance du PC, Internet Explorer 9 permet dafficher des pages web enrichies qui sexcutent avec la mme rapidit quune application nativement installe sur PC. Le rendu du texte, des images, des vidos  est radicalement amlior et fluidifi.

- Plus pur : Linterface dInternet Explorer 9 a t simplifie pour une navigation personnalise et visuelle qui laisse un maximum de place au Web. Laccent est mis sur lespace de lecture, les menus sont fusionns en un seul et la barre dadresses devient galement barre de recherche. Un plus qui fait la diffrence avec le duo IE9 / Windows 7 : lintgration de ses sites prfrs dans la barre de tches, pour les retrouver comme sil sagissait dapplications natives.

- Plus sr : Internet Explorer 9 permet  chacun de se sentir en confiance et en situation de contrle, sans concession quel que soit le nombre donglets ouverts, sans interruption dans la navigation, et avec la possibilit de surfer en mode priv.  

Source : Lien de tlchargement d'Internet Explorer 9 version bta

 ::fleche::  Sachant que Windows XP regroupe encore 50% des utilisateurs de l'OS de Microsoft dans le monde, le fait qu'il ne prenne pas en charge IE9 ne sera-t-il pas un frein  l'adoption du navigateur ?

 ::fleche::  IE9 gre trs bien lHTML5 et l'acclration matrielle. Ses concurrents devraient galement suivre et s'amliorer dans cette voie. Cela signera-t-il l'arrt de mort de Flash ?      

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeur, tes-vous satisfait des possibilits apportes par IE9 ?

----------


## mortapa

premier lancement deuxime onglet : BOOM plantage  ::aie::  !

win 7 x64 via vmware (bootcamp) sur mac osx 10.6

----------


## mortapa

benchmark javascript
acid 3 : 95%
flash entre 32 et 40 fps
HTML5 96 pts et 3 bonus ...
la version "advanced" 80 pts + 3 bonus

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est trs rapide sous Windows 7 64 bits,  pour le reste il faut voir  l'usage.

----------


## FailMan

> flash entre 32 et 40 fps
> HTML5 96 pts et 3 bonus ...
> la version "advanced" 80 pts + 3 bonus



Ben si ce sont a ses performances de dingue, laissez-moi rire, on dirait une 2CV  l'poque des Porsche...

----------


## Fooshi

Je n'ai pas pu encore tester au boulot car on est encore sous windows XP (frein au developpement du soft ca fait aucun doute, c'est deja un mauvais point). mais tant toujours deu des diffrentes versions de internet explorer en termes de normes de codes (j'ai quand meme souvent du trafiquer mes sites web pour pouvoir faire la mme chose que sous firefox), je ne pense pas que cette version me fasse quitter Firefox 4.0 Beta ou Chrome (surtout chrome en terme d'espace memoire).

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonjour

Il est srement en progrs, mais comment pourrais-je en tre sr.  quoi peut-il me servir ? Je suis condamn  croire les belles paroles de Microsoft. 

Pendant ce temps-l, Chrome 6 et Firefox 4 beta 6 fonctionne parfaitement sur mon XP SP3 (Pentium 4, 3 Ghz, 1 Go de RAM). D'accord, il commence  faire son ge, mais il fonctionne parfaitement et je suis malheureux aux jeux de hasard (hlas c'est vrai, je ne joue pas  :;): ).

----------


## mortapa

> Pendant ce temps-l, Chrome 6 et Firefox 4 beta 6 fonctionnent parfaitement sur mon XP SP3 (Pentium 4, 3 Ghz, 1 Go de RAM). D'accord, il commence  faire son ge, mais il fonctionne parfaitement et je suis malheureux aux jeux de hasard (hlas c'est vrai, je ne joue pas ).


C'est normal que M$ cherche  faire passer ses clients de xp  seven 

Je dirais plutt que c'est ceux qui reste sous xp un OS vieux de 10 ans qui joue aux jeux de hasard !

Personnellement je trouve seven beaucoup plus stable que XP, sans aucune comparaison.

Dailleurs je me demande comment vous pouvez travailler avec une tel config (no offence) sur mon mac au boulot je suis en permanence au dessus de 3Go de ram utilis, a la maison (win 7 x64) je tourne entre 3 et 6 Go de ram utilis  ::?:  

pour revenir sur IE9 il est dommage qu'il ne respecte pas plus le html5 M$  certes fait un bon en avant, dsormais ils ne sont plus qu'a 2 ans de retard que leur concurrent.

----------


## camus3

> C'est normal que M$ cherche  faire passer ses client de xp  seven


chez moi le sp3 est totalement stable.
et surtout pas besoin de passer  ie9 pour profiter de html5 , une grande erreur stratgique chez micro$ s'ils comptent imposer leur lecteur.
xp sera soutenu encore de nombreuses annes par les diteurs de soft , c'est bien a le problme.
windows xp est fonctionnel , tout simplement.rien  voir avec 95 ou 98.
il dispose d'une large gamme de soft pour les besoins en entreprise , et un large choix de hardware compatible.

le public change d'os uniquement quand il renouvelle son pc.

Seul les gamers ont intrt  passer  7.

----------


## The_badger_man

> pour revenir sur IE9 il est dommage qu'il ne respecte pas plus le html5


peut etre lorsque les specs seront finalises (reste  savoir quand...)

----------


## mortapa

Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire le benchmark de peacekepper de prfrence avec la version 64 bit ?

Car chez moi il plante, il reste bloquer des heures sur la barre de chargement test en cours.

@camus3 
Oui monsieur Tout-le-Monde aime bien avoir un truc beau et Win XP est bien moche compar  Win 7 et ses petits plus qui font beaucoup (genre les fentres qui s'ajuste toutes seules  la moiti de l'cran, un truc devenu indispensable  mes yeux).

Seul regret sur Win 7, et jarrte le HS, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas implment le multibureau par dfaut.

----------


## camus3

> @camus3
> Oui monsieur Tout-le-Monde aime bien avoir un truc beau et Win XP est bien moche compar  Win 7 et ses petits plus qui font beaucoup (genre les fentres qui s'ajuste toutes seules  la moiti de l'cran, un truc devenu indispensable  mes yeux).


j'ai test 7 t'inquite , j'ai rien vu d'indispensable niveau ergonomie. mais bon , c'est peut tre parce que j'ai aussi un macbook pour comparer  ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire le benchmark de peacekepper de prfrence avec la version 64 bit ?


J'ai tap moins de 1400, ce qui est ridicule, Firefox est  la ramasse et il fait moins de 2800. Opera environ 4200, Safari 4700 et Chrome un peu plus de 5000.

----------


## chemanel

Moi je trouve la version 9 vraiment russie !

OK, peut tre dans les benchmarks il est pas class premier, OK, peut tre qu'il ne fait "que" 95% au acidtest 3, OK, peut tre qu'il s'est inspir de Chrome...

Mais n'empche... a va  une de ces vitesses... :-| J'ai d'ailleurs abandonn Chrome car pour moi, j'ai un meilleur feeling et j'ai mme l'impression que a va encore plus vite que le navigateur de google !

----------


## FailMan

> Mais n'empche... a va  une de ces vitesses... :-|


Justement, je le trouve plus lent que Chrome. Notamment sur des pages bien surcharges et blindes de JavaScript o il met plus de temps que Chrome (mais toujours moins que Firefox  ::aie:: )

----------


## kimz

CE qui est sr c'est qu'en entreprise on ne passera pas  un nouvel OS pour supporter un navigateur !

----------


## trinita16

> Justement, je le trouve plus lent que Chrome. Notamment sur des pages bien surcharges et blindes de JavaScript o il met plus de temps que Chrome (mais toujours moins que Firefox )


J'ai justement cette problmatique sur une page trs charge en Javascript, rsultat IE9 encore  la ramasse  ::(: 

Faudrait pas oublier non plus les lacunes existantes et pas se concentrer que sur des nouveauts ...

----------


## chriseveinthow

Alors l a m'nerve, Crosoft veut nous faire croire que grce  eux le web va voluer, et d'ailleurs  voir l'enthousiasme qu'ont certains a semble fonctionner...
Le monde du web n'attend justement qu'aprs eux pour avancer et a depuis longtemps trss longtemps....
Crosoft est le plus gros frein de l'innovation que je connaisse..et pas qu'en web...

Certes il supporte l'acclration graphique, mais sachant que c'est leur OS, ils ont pas trop du forcer, et je serai tent de dire "heureusement qu'il le gre"
Mais pour info chrome 7 et firefox 4 aussi....

Quant au support du html5... mw il manque la moiti (voire plus) des specs.. par contre le CSS3 c'est 90% qu'il manque... les transformations CSS ne sont mme pas prvus... et on appelle a le progrs...

Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est la faon de dvelopper de Microsoft... tant 10ans  la ramasse la seule faon de se replacer sous les feu des projecteurs et de faire de la dmo convaincante.. on spcifie donc une dmo que l'on va bien optimiser pour que les autres n'y arrive pas et on dveloppe POUR la dmo la plus efficace possible sans trop se proccuper des standards et aprs on fait tout pour gnrer un gros buzz(lavage de cerveau chez microsoft) avec comparatif bidon  l'appui pour que toutes les personnes qui ne sont pas trop du milieu croient en une rvolution qui n'est juste en ralit qu'un passage d'un 10ans de retard en un 5ans de retard...

Et encore grce  Crosoft on va se retrouver grce  des dveloppeurs du dimanche avec des sites affichant firement : Site optimis pour IE9 ouaiiiiiiiii!

Je pense que si toutes les socits de dev web devaient facturer  microsoft le temps pass pour adapter un site pour IE, a se chiffrerai en millards d'euros...

Quant  l'interface rvolutionnaire, mouai, chromium est nettement plus pur et prend beaucoup moins de place du fait que les onglets sont dans la barre de titre... enfin bon...

Le buzz sera utile le jour o ils feront mieux que leurs concurrents sur les tests indpendants type acid et non sur les dmos microsoft et surtout le jour o ils respecteront (enfin!) les standard du W3C, mais en attendant je serais eux je me cacherai...

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Je pense que si toute les socits de dev web devaient facturer  microsoft le temps pass pour adapter un site pour IE, a se chiffrerai en millards d'euros...


C'est pas faux. Rien que l't pass j'ai du passer du temps  adapter des outils intranets d'aide  la maintenance (qui fonctionnaient trs bien avec Firefox, Opera et Chrome) pour IE 6 parce que la ou j'ai boss ils sont encore sur un palli de postes XP + IE 6 et c'est encore le cas dans pas mal d'entreprises  ::aie:: .

----------


## cbleas

```

```

Jusqu'au dernires nouvelles ce n'est pas microsoft qui impose IE6. de plus on ne peut pas parler de respect d'un standard qui n'existe pas encore.

----------


## chriseveinthow

> Jusqu'au dernires nouvelles ce n'est pas microsoft qui impose IE6.


Oui mais dj  l'poque IE6 tait dj  la ramasse... les sites ont d tre fait sur des standards microsoft de l'poque, et non les vrais standards....




> de plus on ne peut pas parler de respect d'un standard qui n'existe pas encore.


Et le W3C? mme si les standards ne sont pas respects  100% ils doivent ltre au minimum  90%, Microsoft ne dpasse pas les 50... ils sigent au W3C, ils se doivent donc de respecter les normes qu'eux mme ont dfinis, et de fait de leur monopole(donc ler responsabilit) ils se doivent de montrer l'exemple.... j'aimerai qu'on mexplique comment une socit qui embauche des milliers de dveloppeurs  travers le monde n'arrive pas  faire ce que des dveloppeurs arrivent  faire, et en plus multiplate-forme pour la majorit voire tous les autres moteurs de rendu....

Je veux bien que Microsoft veuille assurer une rtro-compatibilit avec les vieux site optimis pour IE6 et ne puisse le faire voluer (et encore....), mais pour le html5 c'est pour moi impardonnable, du fait qu'il a un doctype  part qui permettrait de passer le moteur de rendu dans un full support CSS3 et HTML5.

----------


## camus3

> Et le W3C? mme si les standards ne sont pas respects  100% ils doivent ltre au minimum  90%, Microsoft ne dpasse pas les 50... ils sigent au W3C, ils se doivent donc de respecter les normes qu'eux mme ont dfinis,


ils sont la pour placer leurs produits pas pour respecter les standards. ils taient l au dbut de javascript , ont claqu la porte et fait du reverse engineering pour sortir jscript... ils voulaient casser XML pour en faire du proprio ... bref ils savent trs bien que les standards , a vaut ce que a vaut , et que ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose est standard que a va prendre ( XHTML que personne n'utilise de manire strict , abondonn )...
le W3C n'a aucun pouvoir et n'est que force de proposition. Microsoft markette  donf sur HTML5 pour faire passer tout le monde  W7 ( trange stratgie marketing ), rien de plus. 
Ils ont fait du non "standard" jusqu prsent et ne vous inquitez pas , ils continueront  faire du non compatible et non standard avec le reste dans le future. 
Sinon , j'aime bien webmatrix et Razor tout de mme je ne suis pas un anti microsoft.

----------


## Idelways

*Deux millions de tlchargements en 48 heures pour la bta d'Internet Explorer*
*Son site aurait reu 9 millions de visites durant les deux premiers jours*

*Mise  jour du 23/09/2010 par Idelways*


Avec le succs impressionnant qu'elle rencontre, la bta d'Internet Explorer 9 n'a plus d'une bta que le nom.

En seulement 48 heures, plus de deux millions d'utilisateurs ont tlcharg la version de teste de la nouvelle mouture du navigateur de Redmond.

Des performances qui devancent nettement celles qu'a connu la bta d'Internet Explorer 8, qui s'est  contente  de 1.3 millions de tlchargements durant les cinq premiers jours suivant sa sortie.

Le site d'Internet Explorer 9 a reu 9 millions de visiteurs uniques durant les deux premiers jours de la beta.

Depuis son lancement il y'a une semaine, son site promotionnel  Beauty Of The Web  a dlivr 26 millions de pages.

 IE Test Drive , le site destin  prsenter aux dveloppeurs les nouveauts du navigateur, surtout en matire de respects des standards a totalis 4 millions de pages consultes.

Des chiffres impressionnant qu'il faudra quand mme relativiser, en effet, seulement 20% des visiteurs ont t tent de presser le bouton de tlchargement.

Un taux-de-rebond de prs de 80% qui peut tre (partiellement ?) mis sur le dos de la non prise en charge Windows XP, qui occupe encore plus de la moiti des ordinateurs sous Windows.

Simple curiosit ? Compagne disproportionne ? Ou rel regain d'intrt pour le  E  bleu ?

*A vous de nous le dire ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous tlcharg cette version ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comptez-vous l'adopter pour un usage quotidien ?


*Source* : blog des quipes de Microsoft

----------


## FailMan

Le mieux sera de voir si avec le temps, les utilisations restent. J'ai tlcharg IE9, je rentre donc dans ces statistiques. Je n'ai pas chang mes habitudes et suis rest sur Chrome, je ne suis pas comptabilis dans ces statistiques, ce qui est quand mme illogique vu que la popularit d'un navigateur doit se compter sur ses utilisateurs et non les tlchargements, me semble-t-il.




> Avez-vous tlcharg cette version ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'est beau, a convient au lambda mais pour moi ils ont encore un train de retard... Le JavaScript est poussif, l'ergonomie avec les onglets c'est moyen, les performances sont correctes sans tre tonnantes comme avec Chrome...




> Comptez-vous l'adopter pour un usage quotidien ?


Trop lent, a m'insupporte. C'est non. Je me croirais parfois revenu sur du 512K.  ::aie::

----------


## chemanel

> ... Trop lent, a m'insupporte. C'est non. ...


Moi je le trouve au minimum au moins aussi rapide que chrome...


EDIT : Je reviens de faire qques test a la main sur divers sites et visuellement... C'est kif kif

----------


## Neko

Pareil, long, surtout au premier dmarrage, c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai jamais adopt firefox, c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'adopterai pas IE9. 
Reste que a fait plaisir de voir cette grosse volution d'IE.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Avez-vous tlcharg cette version ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


  Non suis encore sur mon vieux Windows XP.

  Mais vu l'actualit que j'ai suivi jusqu'ici autour d'IE9. Je crois que celui-ci  le vent en poupe d'ailleurs tous les produits sortie pas Microsoft cette anne on le vent en poupe.

----------


## yoyo88

> Non suis encore sur mon vieux Windows XP.
> 
>   Mais vu l'actualit que j'ai suivi jusqu'ici autour d'IE9. Je crois que celui-ci  le vent en poupe d'ailleurs tout les produits sortie pas Microsoft cette anne on le vent en poupe.


Je dirais mme depuis la sortie de windows 7 (enfin depuis la premire beta public de seven).

----------


## gillai

J'ai du mal  voir ce que ce navigateur va changer dans l'immdiat. 

Une grosse majorit des gens sera toujours bloque sur les IE prcdents et ceux qui "connaissent" un minimum resteront sans doute sur Firefox, Opera, Chrome ou autres tellement ils sont avancs du point de vue de l'utilisation par rapport  IE9 (oui je sais ce n'est qu'une beta mais Microsoft a prvenu que tout ne serait pas disponible  la sortie comme des extensions, ...).

Je pense que IE9 dcollera grce au prochain windows et que jusque l, ce sera toujours la galre pour faire un site web.

----------


## chemanel

> J'ai du mal  voir ce que ce navigateur va changer dans l'immdiat. 
> 
> Une grosse majorit des gens sera toujours bloque sur les IE prcdents et ceux qui "connaissent" un minimum resteront sans doute sur Firefox, Opera, Chrome ou autres tellement ils sont avancs du point de vue de l'utilisation par rapport  IE9 (oui je sais ce n'est qu'une beta mais Microsoft a prvenu que tout ne serait pas disponible  la sortie comme des extensions, ...).
> 
> Je pense que IE9 dcollera grce au prochain windows et que jusque l, ce sera toujours la galre pour faire un site web.


Euh... C'est pas pour troller sans raison, mais je m'y connais plus que bien (c'est quand mme mon mtier... lol) et pour une utilisation rgulire, je vois pas (exept peut tre les extensions comme tu dis) ce que Firefox/Opera/Chrome me permetrai de faire plus de chose que IE9...

----------


## chemanel

Tiens pour ceux que a intresse, un petit comparatifs de mes 2 navigateurs prfrs : une petite vido qui fait visuellement le comparatif entre IE9 Beta et Chrome 7 Beta :






Faut nuancer que les publicits, ainsi que les images random qui sont affiches diffrent ( ce qui peut changer le poids de la page ou les appels dns externe, etc, parfois pour chrome parfois pour ie 9) 

Pour moi ... C'est kif kif... Que a soit au lancement ou a la navigation .. Donc je ne comprends pas ceux qui disent avoir des problmes normes avec IE 9? FF4 apparait vraiment loin derrire par contre... :/

----------


## GanYoshi

> Pour moi ... C'est kif kif... Que a soit au lancement ou a la navigation .. Donc je ne comprends pas ceux qui disent avoir des problmes normes avec IE 9? FF4 apparait vraiment loin derrire par contre... :/


Si je ne perds pas 3:53 pour regarder ta vido et que je continue d'utiliser Firefox, est-ce que je rattrape pas les 0,001 secondes que je perds soi-disant  chaque fois que j'ouvre une page ?  ::aie:: 

De plus comment on mesure la productivit gagn avec tous les plugin Firefox ? (All in one gestures par exemple, les possibilit de personnalisation, etc)  ::aie::

----------


## chemanel

> Si je ne perds pas 3:53 pour regarder ta vido et que je continue d'utiliser Firefox, est-ce que je rattrape pas les 0,001 secondes que je perds soi-disant  chaque fois que j'ouvre une page ? 
> 
> De plus comment on mesure la productivit gagn avec tous les plugin Firefox ? (All in one gestures par exemple, les possibilit de personnalisation, etc)


ahahahahah tu m'as bien fait rire  ::D:  ... En fait... T'as pas tort mdr  ::D:  C'est dingue le temps qu'on perd  rien faire sur le net :p

Sinon pour les plugins, tu l'as dj sous chrome je crois celui la, et j'imagine qu'il arrivera aussi sous IE9 une fois qu'ils auront ouvert cette partie... Aprs c'est comme pour les voitures, la couleur, c'est une question de gout :p

----------


## Aizen64

Pour faire une comparaison de rapidite sur les navigateurs actuels a part IE 8 faut vraiment etre pointilleux.

J'ai l'impression de voir une grosse discution de Geeks, genre:
- Moi mon Chrome il va plus vite il met 1 seconde de moins a charger toutes mes pages.

Sur le fond, j'en ai rien a br... que IE ou Chrome soit plus rapide, je vois la vue d'ensemble. Je visite tous mes sites aussi bien avec IE que Firefox 4 beta 5, faut vraiment chercher la petite bete pour voir la difference entre les navigateurs actuels.

Le respect des standards je peux pas parler, j'ai jamais ete developpeur pro.

J'ai eu quelques instabilites avec Google Maps et je trouve toujours les parametrages d'IE beaucoup trop complexes, mais a part ca, ca me convient parfaitement.

Il me manque plus qu'un equivalent d'Opera Turbo - Webmail notifier (encore que, epingler des sites est tres utile) et Downthemall et ca serai tout bon.

----------


## Elendhil

Chez moi IE 9 est lent sur de nombreux sites web (pas tous). 

Je suis pas sur que ce soit d  l'affichage mais plutt comme si les requtes pour une page web tait bcp plus longue qu'avec chrome. Je comprend pas trop pourquoi ...

Quand je dis c'est lent, par exemple pendant 3  4 sec une page blanche puis tout s'affiche alors qu'avec chrome il faut 1/2 sec.

----------


## Barsy

> Chez moi IE 9 est lent sur de nombreux sites web (pas tous). 
> 
> Je suis pas sur que ce soit d  l'affichage mais plutt comme si les requtes pour une page web tait bcp plus longue qu'avec chrome. Je comprend pas trop pourquoi ...
> 
> Quand je dis c'est lent, par exemple pendant 3  4 sec une page blanche puis tout s'affiche alors qu'avec chrome il faut 1/2 sec.


J'avais eu le mme problme sous Opra. En fait, c'tait parce qu'Opra attendait que la page soit entirement charge avant de commencer  l'afficher. C'est une option qui pouvait se dsactiver, j'imagine qu'il en va de mme sous IE9, moi aussi je prfre quand la page s'affiche au fur et  mesure.

----------


## Invit

Salut  tous

Je suis en train de tester IE9 (actuellement je suis sous chrome), pas mal du tout, le hic on ne peut importer ses favoris de chrome directement  ::cry::

----------


## SurferIX

Depuis son lancement il y'a une semaine, son site promotionnel  Beauty Of The Web  a dlivr 26 millions de pages. > On ne prcise pas si c'est "par visiteur unique", ce qui change *tout*  la donne.

>> *seulement 20% des visiteurs* ont t tent de presser le bouton de tlchargement.

Bon sang ! Je modifie un peu l'article faon "marque de voiture" :
Citron vend une super nouvelle voiture la C145 !
Elle est gniale, la preuve : 9 millions de gens ont vu le magazine sur M6...
A bah mais euh ah non rien, euh finalement... euh... une personne sur cinq est venue la tester au magasin...

Et je vois la suite :
Euh erg euh.. non mon article... euh excusez moi je m'tais emport, finalement sur une personne sur cinq, il en restait peu, mais les stats montrent que moins de 1% l'ont adopt, soit  peine quelques centaines sur plusieurs millions... donc je hurlais sur mon article en gros et gras que c'tait une rvolution, mais euh non, finalement c'est une volution et euh bah presque personne ne l'a adopt... donc euh bah oui mon article tait peut tre un peu trop enthousiaste...

Il manquerait plus qu'une chose pour faire penser que tout ce post n'est qu'un gros fake : parler d'ouverture...

Dj, il faudrait tre plus raliste et dire que *Microsoft essaie de rattraper ses concurrents* parce qu'il a non pas un wagon, mais un train de retard.
J'insiste : pas de les devancer, de les *rattraper*.

Ils se sont juste dit "bon sang on a tellement de retard qu'on va chercher un crneau sur lequel les concurrents ne sont pas encore all : l'acclration hardware et on va faire croire  tous ces crtins (= internautes) qu'on a pris de l'avance sur Firefox, Opera, et Chrome".

Arrtez, arrtez !

Reprenons les faits concrets, et rels du terrain :
- Opera tourne sur Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Seven, et une version sur iPhone ;
- Firefox tourne sur Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Seven, et sur la plupart des versions Linux (si ce n'est toutes) ;
- Chrome tourne sur Windows XP, Vista, Seven, et sur la plupart des versions Linux (si ce n'est toutes) ;
- IE9 tourne sur... attendez je cherche... non, pas sur Windows 2000... non, pas sur Windows XP... non, pas sur Windows Vista... non, pas sur Linux... non, pas sur iPhone... ah oui que sur Seven !

Et le pire, c'est qu'ils continuent  prendre la terre entire pour des imbciles en disant que c'est soi-disant ncessaire sans pouvoir fournir une explication technique valable du pourquoi que Seven !
..
Et dire qu'il y a des personnes qui continuent  s'enthousiasmer pour a... c'est dsolant. 

Au mme titre qu'ils mettaient en avant premire que, je cite, une "avance majeure de la gestion des serveurs est la mise  disposition d'normment d'outils en ligne de commande", donc qu'ils nous prennent vraiment pour des imbciles par rapport  ce qui existe depuis plus de vingt ans sur Linux, ils continuent sur la voie de nous prendre pour des bents (la totalit de la population, c'est vraiment  se taper la tte contre les murs si a marche) en disant qu'ils ne peuvent le faire que sur Seven pour des "contraintes techniques"... Vraiment Microsoft me dgote de plus en plus jour aprs jour.
...
*Juste par principe thique, je ne ferai jamais d'loge d'un systme qui nous force (et le verbe est exact : FORCER)  PAYER OBLIGATOIREMENT pour upgrader au dernier systme d'exploitation existant. C'est, et je pse tous mes mots, de l'extorsion d'argent. 
*
Je suis sur XP, des applications ont t dvelopps pendant des annes entires afin de rsoudre les scandaleuses incompatibilits 2000 <=> XP qui avaient t cres, je n'upgraderai jamais sur Seven pour pouvoir tester IE9, c'est un scandale. Heureusement que l'article prcise *au moins a*, que la moiti des entreprises ont encore sous XP !
...
De mon ct c'est bien simple, et j'espre que les gens qui pensent comme moi agiront de la mme faon : j'ignore compltement Internet Explorer, et il sort totalement des tests que je fais sur mes sites. J'utilise des outils qui se disent "compatibles IE", mais je ne vrifie pas s'ils le sont (je connais la qualit des outils (Drupal, Wordpress, phpBB, etc) donc je leur fais confiance), et lorsque je dveloppe des morceaux de site, je ne vrifie que sur les plateformes que je ne considre pas comme des escrocs  savoir :
- Firefox
- Chrome
- Opera.
...
Ensuite quand on parle de ses capacits : lire deux vidos en mme temps, ou encore changer le fonds d'cran de "Bing"... 
Vu par exemple sur zdnet : "La dmonstration illustrait comment limage de fond dcran de Bing pouvait sanimer grce au support du tag video dHTML 5"

Mais franchement, franchement, bon sang ! Google a retir tous ses effets superficiels fonds d'cran et autres afin de garder un maximum de personnes parce que ce genre de gadgets est pire qu'inutile, il est carrment gnant ! T'imagine l'internaute basique (= 50 % des utilisateurs) faire une recherche avec plein de trucs qui tournent et virevoltent dans le fond de leur PC ? Faut remettre un peu les pieds sur terre : c'est mettre dess paillettes sur quelque chose qui n'en a pas besoin, _bien au contraire_ !

J'ai bien fait et je ne retirerai mes mots grossiers pour dcrire ce qu'a fait Bing quand on installe IE sur mon blog ici (et donc comment le supprimer) que le jour o je recevrai une injonction en justice, parce que d'ici l, je le dis et je le redis : il y a une limite assez floue entre quelqu'un qui tente de gagner de l'argent honntement et quelqu'un qui vous vole, mais l Microsoft et vraiment clairement du mauvais ct.

Dsol, mais un article qui promeut des voleurs, a me hrisse les poils.
--
Olivier

----------


## SurferIX

> Euh... C'est pas pour troller sans raison, mais je m'y connais plus que bien (c'est quand mme mon mtier... lol) et pour une utilisation rgulire, je vois pas (exept peut tre les extensions comme tu dis) ce que Firefox/Opera/Chrome me permetrai de faire plus de chose que IE9...


Tu prends le problme  l'envers : il faudrait dire exactement l'inverse :

Moi aussi c'est mon mtier, et pour une utilisation rgulire, je vois pas ce que IE9 me permettrait de faire de plus que Firefox/Opera/Chrome ...

----------


## FailMan

Je suis d'accord globalement avec le retard d'IE  mais a m'interpelle :




> *Juste par principe thique, je ne ferai jamais d'loge d'un systme qui nous force (et le verbe est exact : FORCER)  PAYER OBLIGATOIREMENT pour upgrader au dernier systme d'exploitation existant. C'est, et je pse tous mes mots, de l'extorsion d'argent. 
> *



Microsoft ne te force pas  passer  IE9, rien ne t'empche de rester sur IE8 ou te prendre un autre navigateur web ; et de mme pour l'OS, rien t'empche de rester sur 3.1 ou de passer  un GNU/Linux.

De plus, l'volution telle qu'elle soit est payante. Apple fait payer les mises  jour de ses OS de baladeurs et de tlphones. Pour sortir du domaine de l'informatique, quand tu veux faire voluer quelque chose, gnralement, il faut payer.

Du moins, je comprends cette partie comme telle, pardon si tu ne voulais pas exprimer cette ide-l.

----------


## chemanel

> Tu prends le problme  l'envers : il faudrait dire exactement l'inverse :
> 
> Moi aussi c'est mon mtier, et pour une utilisation rgulire, je vois pas ce que IE9 me permettrait de faire de plus que Firefox/Opera/Chrome ...


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi ! 

Pour reprendre une phrase : Ce n'est pas le contenant qui compte, mais le contenu ! Tant que mes clients ont accs aux applications que nous dveloppons... Qu'ils utilisent IE,FF,Opera,Chrome ou mme Lynx... osef :-)

----------


## SurferIX

> Microsoft ne te force pas  passer  IE9, rien ne t'empche de rester sur IE8 ou te prendre un autre navigateur web ; et de mme pour l'OS, rien t'empche de rester sur 3.1 ou de passer  un GNU/Linux.
> 
> De plus, l'volution telle qu'elle soit est payante. Apple fait payer les mises  jour de ses OS de baladeurs et de tlphones. Pour sortir du domaine de l'informatique, quand tu veux faire voluer quelque chose, gnralement, il faut payer.


Si ils m'y forcent ! En thorie, tu as parfaitement raison : rien ne m'y oblige. Seulement, en pratique, ils savent trs bien qu'ils sont en position de monopole question OS, et ils savent trs bien que les entreprises vont migrer progressivement (pas encore (mais a ne saurait tarder) vers Linux) vers leur nouvelle version, et ils savent trs bien que les entreprises qui sont sous IE resteront sous IE. Donc dj, de ce ct l, ils savent qu'on est pieds et poings lis et qu'on sera oblig de sortir le carnet de chque. Oui, "obligs".

Pire : si je veux savoir si mon site Internet tourne correctement sur IE9 (pour les autres, pas pour moi (a fait plusieurs mois que j'ai pas lanc un seul IE et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal)), comment faire ? Comment tester IE9, juste tester sans rien de plus ? Mme si je ne veux pas Windows, mme si je ne veux pas suivre ces voleurs, euh, cette socit, je n'ai quelque part pas le choix. Ce qui me met hors de moi c'est leur mauvaise foi qualifie : ils nous prennent ouvertement pour des cons, et nous sortent vraiment des excuses bidons pour nous obliger  passer  Seven. Je ne sais pas toi (et ceux qui me liront), mais je dteste me faire prendre pour un con. Et l on y est  100%.

J'insiste : en thorie, _tu as parfaitement raison_, mais en pratique on ne peut pas y couper. En pratique tu es oblig. Oblig de rester sous Windows (= payer) pour tester, et oblig d'upgrader pour Seven (= payer) pour pouvoir tester IE9. Et moi j'appelle a du vol qualifi.

Pour expliquer encore le principe, c'est un peu comme les cartes bancaires : bien sr, le banquier vous dira qu'on peut s'en passer... ah mais oui mais si vous voulez retirer au guichet, c'est 5 euros de facturation (non non je n'exagre rien demandez au CA Alpes Provence)... alors que "vous savez, Msieur, votre crte bloue, au bout de quelques retraits au guichet, vous l'avez paye"... donc, oui, on peut s'en passer, mais en pratique, non, on ne peut pas s'en passer = on est oblig de payer. Quelque part, y compris du ct des banquiers, c'est d'une mauvaise foi hallucinante de dire qu'on n'y est pas oblig. C'est juste un ct commercial genre "vous n'y tes pas oblig", mais comme en pratique, *si*, on y est oblig, j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon banquier, au mme titre que Microsoft, me prend pour un con.

C'est vrai que (pour te donner raison une fois de plus), il faudrait dire "on t'incite trs fortement par tous les moyens, de par tout ce qui est mis en place", au lieu de dire "on t'oblige"... mais moi je prfre raccourcir et dire qu'en pratique, on t'*oblige*... mais tu as raison sur le fond (j'aime pas avoir tort  ::cry:: ).

Quand  tout ce qui touche  la pomme (je ne citerai volontairement jamais le nom de cette firme, parce que je ne veux  aucun prix d'une faon comme d'une autre la promouvoir), c'est encore pire que Microsoft et je viens dj de perdre trop de temps  en parler, elle n'entre mme pas en compte dans toutes mes discussions / comparaisons.

----------


## yoyo88

> [...]
> J'insiste : en thorie, _tu as parfaitement raison_, mais en pratique on ne peut pas y couper. En pratique tu es oblig. Oblig de rester sous Windows (= payer) pour tester, et oblig d'upgrader pour Seven (= payer) pour pouvoir tester IE9. Et moi j'appelle a du vol qualifi. [..]


oui mais sa c'est a toi de d'adapt a la demande de tes clients.

Si ils veulent un site web qui ne tourne que sous IE6 et pas autre chose tu fait comment si tu dvelopper sous linux? et inversement si ils veulent une application tournant que sous Linux/MacOs/MachinExotiqueOS et que tu est que sous windows? 

Bref faudrait pas non plus confondre les rles, c'est a toi de d'adapt au choix de tes clients et pas le contraire.

----------


## FailMan

@SurferIX

C'est la loi du march, malheureusement. Y'a pas que dans l'informatique qu'on te force  payer pour obtenir des volutions. Il y a des choses qu'on aimerait bien faire mais qui sont malheureusement lies  d'autres choses ou produits.

J'espre simplement que tu ne te prives pas d'un produit  cause de cette philosophie car sinon tu dois te priver de beaucoup de choses  ::?:

----------


## davrous

> Certes il supporte l'acclration graphique, mais sachant que c'est leur OS, ils ont pas trop du forcer, et je serai tent de dire "heureusement qu'il le gre"
> Mais pour info chrome 7 et firefox 4 aussi....


Pas trop du forcer? C'est une blague j'espre? Mettre en place l'acclration matrielle n'est pas quelque chose d'anodin. Dans notre cas, nous la proposons active par dfaut au lancement d'IE9 sur Windows Vista et Windows 7. Firefox 4 beta 6 le propose galement par dfaut sur Vista et Windows 7 (ils reposent sur une partie du mme socle technologique que nous Direct2D). Donc exit l'acclration matrielle sur XP comme pour IE9 avec FF4. Chrome 7 l'a en partie avec le projet ANGLE dans une build canary et n'est pas activ par dfaut. Ils reponsent eux sur Direct3D/OpenGL pour tre cross-platform. J'ai crit un article  ce sujet avec un comparatif de performance (qui vaut ce qui vaut) ici : http://blogs.msdn.com/b/iefrance/arc...ts-du-web.aspx




> Quant au support du html5... mw il manque la moiti (voire plus) des specs.. par contre le CSS3 c'est 90% qu'il manque... les transformations CSS ne sont mme pas prvus... et on appelle a le progrs...


Les spcifications? Peux-tu nous pointer sur les spcifications du W3C dont tu parles? Tu parles de Web SQL Storate qui est compltement  l'tat de brouillon et en volution permanente? 

Je vous rappelles que les spcifications HTML5/CSS3 sont toujours loin d'tre termines et que donc personne ne peut raisonnablement implmenter un site web aujourd'hui reposant sur ces specs. Mozilla et Google propose des implmentations custom  travers les extensions -moz -webkit permettant de tester ces futures specs. Mais ne nous y trompons pas: implmenter ces extensions dans son site web implique de le rendre dpendant de ces navigateurs. Ce que l'on a repproch  Microsoft pendant des annes! 




> Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est la faon de dvelopper de Microsoft... tant 10ans  la ramasse la seule faon de se replacer sous les feu des projecteurs et de faire de la dmo convaincante.. on spcifie donc une dmo que l'on va bien optimiser pour que les autres n'y arrive pas et on dveloppe POUR la dmo la plus efficace possible sans trop se proccuper des standards et aprs on fait tout pour gnrer un gros buzz(lavage de cerveau chez microsoft) avec comparatif bidon  l'appui pour que toutes les personnes qui ne sont pas trop du milieu croient en une rvolution qui n'est juste en ralit qu'un passage d'un 10ans de retard en un 5ans de retard...


Les dmos de www.beautyoftheweb.com ou de ie.microsoft.com/testdrive repose sur des spcifications standards du HTML5/CSS3 ou SVG 1.1. Donc tous les autres navigateurs peuvent les afficher contrairement aux dmos HTML5 d'Apple pour Safari/WebKit ou d'autres dmos exotiques pour Google Chrome. Que l'on ne vienne pas dire alors que l'on ne se proccupe pas des standards dans ces dmos. Bien sr, nous mettons en avant les performances proposes par l'acclration matrielle mais ces dernires n'imposent pas l'criture d'un markup spcifique. 




> Et encore grce  Crosoft on va se retrouver grce  des dveloppeurs du dimanche avec des sites affichant firement : Site optimis pour IE9 ouaiiiiiiiii!


Comme on devrait mettre "optimis pour webkit" ou "optimis pour Firefox" si un site utilise les extentions -moz -webkit.




> Le buzz sera utile le jour o ils feront mieux que leurs concurrents sur les tests indpendants type acid et non sur les dmos microsoft et surtout le jour o ils respecteront (enfin!) les standard du W3C, mais en attendant je serais eux je me cacherai...


ACID3? Un test indpendant aujourd'hui maintenant par un ingnieur de Google et testant des spcifications autour de SVG qui sont en train de mourrir au profit de certains de celles de CSS3? SunSpider? Un test crit par les concepteurs de WebKit? 

Nous respectons parfaitement les standards depuis IE8 qui a fait un excellent job de support sur HTML4.01 et CSS 2.1. Nous continuons  effectuer un trs bon boulot avec IE9 et de nombreux dveloppeurs web ou communauts non Microsoft nous le reconnaisse. Nous avons reconnu les erreurs du pass avec IE6 et nous assumons ces erreurs. Je travaille d'ailleurs en permanence avec nos gros clients pour les aider  s'affranchir dfinitivement de ce boulet qu'est aujourd'hui IE6 pour tout le monde. 

Mais avec IE8 et maintenant IE9 pour les futurs standards, nous n'avons donc aucun raison de nous cacher.

David Rousset
Microsoft France

----------


## davrous

> Reprenons les faits concrets, et rels du terrain :
> - Opera tourne sur Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Seven, et une version sur iPhone ;
> - Firefox tourne sur Windows 2000, XP, Vista, Seven, et sur la plupart des versions Linux (si ce n'est toutes) ;
> - Chrome tourne sur Windows XP, Vista, Seven, et sur la plupart des versions Linux (si ce n'est toutes) ;
> - IE9 tourne sur... attendez je cherche... non, pas sur Windows 2000... non, pas sur Windows XP... non, pas sur Windows Vista... non, pas sur Linux... non, pas sur iPhone... ah oui que sur Seven !
> 
> Et le pire, c'est qu'ils continuent  prendre la terre entire pour des imbciles en disant que c'est soi-disant ncessaire sans pouvoir fournir une explication technique valable du pourquoi que Seven !
> ..
> Et dire qu'il y a des personnes qui continuent  s'enthousiasmer pour a... c'est dsolant.


Pas grand chose de concret ou factuel la-dedans. IE9 tourne sur Windows Vista et Windows 7 contrairement  ce que tu dis pour 2 raisons videntes : technologiques (Direct2D) et de support technique (nous n'allons pas sortir un navigateur sur Windows XP que nous allons supporter ensuite pendant des dizaines d'annes). 

Firefox 4 ne supportera par exemple l'acclration matrielle que sur Vista et Windows 7 aussi.

En effet, Microsoft supportera IE6 jusqu'en 2014. On ne peut pas nous comparer aux autres  ce niveau. Firefox ayant par exemple stopp les mises  jour de scurit pour les builds sorties en 2006 (branche 3.0.x). Donc moins de 2 ans aprs la sortie de Firefox 3.0.x, il n'est dj plus support... Nous n'avons donc clairement pas les mmes objectifs.

Ensuite, parler des versions de navigateurs disponible sur Windows,  Linux, MacOS, iPhone, Android & co, c'est bien beau mais c'est quand mme des navigateurs assez diffrents  chaque fois qui se contentent de porter le mme nom. 

David Rousset 
Microsoft France

----------


## WebPac

> *Juste par principe thique, je ne ferai jamais d'loge d'un systme qui nous force (et le verbe est exact : FORCER)  PAYER OBLIGATOIREMENT pour upgrader au dernier systme d'exploitation existant. C'est, et je pse tous mes mots, de l'extorsion d'argent. 
> *


C'est vrai, c'est un vritable scandale, j'ai achet Windows 3.1 et je *devrais* avoir toutes les nouvelles versions de Windows gratuites * vie* !
Il est *scandaleux* que les dveloppeurs soient *pays* pour leur travail. Ils devraient travailler *gratuitement* !

 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

IE9 payant? faut arrter de fumer l, quand je vais sur le web pour le tlcharger, je refile pas mon code de carte bleue... Avant de faire des panphlet sur l'loge du libre et sur l'argent qu'on peut faire.. Il faudrait penser  ne pas dire trop de btises non plus..

Pour ce qui est du fait de faire de l'argent avec le libre, c'est un problme d'amalgame qui s'est propag avec l'ide fausses que libre = gratuit. Quand j'tais tudiant, j'ai toujours entendu cette rplique, ce qui  beaucoup fauss la donne, il faut dire, qu' ce moment l, le libre tait majoritairement gratuit (php/MySQL en taient proue de navire). Mais, comme partout, les ides reues ont la peau dur.

J'emmet juste une petite contradiction sur le commentaire sur Apple.. Ils ont saisit un march, ils ont des clients, ils gagnent en renomm, a veux simplement dire que cette solution fonctionne, que ce soit de l'escrocrie ou non ce n'est ni le lieu ni l'endroit d'en dbattre, de plus c'est  l'utilisateur de dire ou non si il pense s'tre fait escroquer.

En ce qui concerne les versions payantes d'une mise  jour de l'OS, quand il s'agit d'un OS complet, c'est pas vraiment une mise  jour, et les MJ de scurit ne sont pas payantes.. Quand je passe de vista  7 c'est normal de payer, y'a un travail fournis, des dev  payer, des secrtaires, des chef de projet MOA/MOE.. y'a une vie derrire, si certains ont fait le choix du propritaire, c'est leur histoire, si le fait de payer le passage de vista  7 vous dplait, achetez un mac, ou prennez Linux.

----------


## WebPac

Cher SurferIX, je n'ai pas eu le courage de te lire tellement le ton que tu utilises est agaant et arrogant et les rptitions multiples.
Tu as ton avis sur la question, je suis content pour toi, mais soit ouvert d'esprit et acceptes que d'autres aient un avis diffrent et stp arrte de faire le bon prdicateur et ne prend pas de haut ce qui pensent autrement.

Merci.

----------


## SurferIX

> IE9 payant? faut arrter de fumer l, quand je vais sur le web pour le tlcharger, je refile pas mon code de carte bleue...


Je n'ai pas fum la moquette, je pense...

Si tu veux IE9 t'es oblig d'avoir Vista ou Seven.
Vista ou Seven = license payante = sortir la CB. 

Si A = Carte Bleue, B = Vista ou Seven, C = IE9 :
AB + BC = AC

Si tu veux pouvoir tester IE9, surtout dis moi si je me trompe, si c'est le cas je m'en excuse, mais je pense que tu es vraiment oblig d'avoir pay une licence Vista ou Seven...

Je suis bien dans ce cas : je suis sur Linux, et pour le Web je suis oblig de tester IE9, donc je suis dans l'obligation de payer une license uniquement pour tester une version bta.
*Dans un cas comme le mien, juste tester IE9 version bta = payer une license*.

Si IE9 tournait sur Linux, par exemple, je dirais "ok pour tester IE9 pas besoin d'avoir pay". Mais ce n'est pas le cas, enfin je pense, je n'en suis pas sr du tout... Surtout si je me trompe n'hsitez pas  me corriger.

@webpac: si mon ton est arrogant je m'en excuse, je me suis juste un peu moqu des gens qui trouvent a "impossible ou bizarre (cf posts prcdents) en parlant des gens qui gagnent bien leur vie via uniquement des choses gratuites mises  disposition gratuitement"... Comme je le disais, tous nos projets sont bass sur du libre, et on gagne bien notre vie sans imposer de restriction propritaire  qui que ce soit. On donne mme notre code source, soyons fous  :8-):  !

Comme j'ai eu 7 votes down, (donc autant dire que je me suis fait huer), je m'excuse d'avoir mis en avant les logiciels libres de manire trop vhmente... et j'ai par consquent retir mon post, je ne veux pas paratre prtentieux, ou pdant, ou n'importe quoi d'autre et je m'excuse de mon ton... parfois trop de franchise est plus nfaste que bnfique... avec toutes mes excuses.




> C'est vrai, c'est un vritable scandale, j'ai achet Windows 3.1 et je *devrais* avoir toutes les nouvelles versions de Windows gratuites * vie* !
> Il est *scandaleux* que les dveloppeurs soient *pays* pour leur travail. Ils devraient travailler *gratuitement* !


Mme si on pourrait prendre les deux questions qui suivent sur un ton assez arrogant, je m'en excuse, ce n'est pas sur ce ton que j'essaie de le dire, ce sont vraiment deux questions sincres :
- pourriez vous m'expliquer pourquoi le directeur de Free a sorti un petit chque de un million d'euros pour OpenERP ? C'est du libre avec code source Python entirement mis  disposition, enfin je pense...
- pourquoi RedHat va atteindre le milliard d'euros en chiffre d'affaires ?  C'est du libre avec code source noyau + code source de toutes les applications entirement mis  disposition, enfin je pense... avec des mises  jour entirement gratuites, des nouvelles versions entirement gratuites, et des correctifs entirement gratuits...

Je ne comprends plus rien....

----------


## FailMan

> Si tu veux IE9 t'es oblig d'avoir Vista ou Seven.
> Vista ou Seven = license payante = sortir la CB.


Si je veux Firefox, je suis oblig d'avoir un ordinateur et une connexion internet.

Connexion internet = abonnement payant = sortir la CB.

Si je veux Linux, je suis oblig d'avoir un PC et de l'lectricit.

PC + lectricit = payant = sortir la CB.

----------


## stardeath

> Mme si on pourrait prendre les deux questions qui suivent sur un ton assez arrogant, je m'en excuse, ce n'est pas sur ce ton que j'essaie de le dire, ce sont vraiment deux questions sincres :
> - pourriez vous m'expliquer pourquoi le directeur de Free a sorti un petit chque de un million d'euros pour OpenERP ? C'est du libre avec code source Python entirement mis  disposition, enfin je pense...
> - pourquoi RedHat va atteindre le milliard d'euros en chiffre d'affaires ?  C'est du libre avec code source noyau + code source de toutes les applications entirement mis  disposition, enfin je pense... avec des mises  jour entirement gratuites, des nouvelles versions entirement gratuites, et des correctifs entirement gratuits...
> 
> Je ne comprends plus rien....


la premire : pourquoi? peut tre de manire altruiste, peut tre qu'il pense que a va retomber dans ses poches plus tard etc...
est ce que a oblige tout le monde  faire et  croire pareil? non je ne pense pas, parce que le code source, c'est pas lisible pour la majorit des gens.

redhat peut se permettre de vendre du service autour d'un produit, ce que peut faire, il est vrai, beaucoup d'autres grosses socits, mais ceci prs que c'est payant de la mme manire.
alors par extension, pourquoi pas faire payer l'appli en elle mme, c'est du travail comme un autre, il a bien fallu la mettre au point, la programmer, la publier, etc, pourquoi ce travail devrait et ne pourrait pas rapporter de l'argent aussi, pourquoi seulement le service optionnel de support?

moi c'est l que je comprends pas, faire payer une sorte de travail et pas une autre.

----------


## yoyo88

@SurferIX : Je pense qu'il faut arrter un peu le dlire. Tu fait du web tu doit donc tester tes site avec les navigateur majoritaire sur le march ou selon les recommandation de "tes clients".
Donc actuellement doit ton principalement tester tes site pour IE6/7/8 firefox et chrome.
par contre va tu tester ton site pour voir si il est compatible avec K-Meleon? non je ne pense pas. car il represente mme pas 1% du marcher.

ba pour IE9 c'est la mme chose, pour le moment c'est qu'une beta publique, ne pas prendre en compte se navigateur n'es pas du tous une erreur selon moi.

De mme si IE9 ne passe pas les 1-2% de part de marcher, je pense que personne ne s'amusera a tester la comptabilit de son site.

De plus que reproche tu a IE9? de ne pas etre sous linux ou XP?  ::aie:: 

Vista est sortie en 2007 et Seven en 2009, il est peut tre normal que Microsoft dlaisse XP...

----------


## SurferIX

> Si je veux Firefox, je suis oblig d'avoir un ordinateur et une connexion internet.
> Connexion internet = abonnement payant = sortir la CB.
> Si je veux Linux, je suis oblig d'avoir un PC et de l'lectricit.
> PC + lectricit = payant = sortir la CB.


J'essaie juste de faire la diffrence entre les choses pour lesquelles tu es oblig de payer, comme acheter la nourriture, faire de l'essence, et avoir un accs Internet, et les choses pour lesquelles tu n'es pas oblig de payer, car il existe des solutions aussi fiables mais gratuites, et pour lesquelles en pratique tu es forc  payer, alors que tu ne devrais pas forcment.




> la premire : pourquoi? peut tre de manire altruiste, peut tre qu'il pense que a va retomber dans ses poches plus tard etc...
> est ce que a oblige tout le monde  faire et  croire pareil? non je ne pense pas, parce que le code source, c'est pas lisible pour la majorit des gens.
> 
> redhat peut se permettre de vendre du service autour d'un produit, ce que peut faire, il est vrai, beaucoup d'autres grosses socits, mais ceci prs que c'est payant de la mme manire.
> alors par extension, pourquoi pas faire payer l'appli en elle mme, c'est du travail comme un autre, il a bien fallu la mettre au point, la programmer, la publier, etc, pourquoi ce travail devrait et ne pourrait pas rapporter de l'argent aussi, pourquoi seulement le service optionnel de support?
> 
> moi c'est l que je comprends pas, faire payer une sorte de travail et pas une autre.


Avec toutes mes excuses si ce que je vais dire peut paraitre prtentieux, mais je te conseille juste d'couter certaines rflexions de Mr Stallman, cela pourrait t'aider pour comprendre certaines choses, et de lire sa biographie qui est  disposition, entirement gratuitement, sur le net.

Mais puis le plus important de tout : je peux utiliser des choses faites par des personnes bien plus intelligentes que moi et qui m'offrent des outils, et je peux ainsi aider  faire progresser le tout vers des choses positives. Drupal n'en serait jamais l o il en est sans l'aide d'autant de gens, et le tout venant du monde entier.

Je vais terminer mon mmoire d'ingnieur sur les ports de compltion et comment faire un serveur hautes performances sous XP / Vista / Seven, et la documentation est extrmement rduite, peu d'exemples sont donns, et on ne peut bien videmment pas accder au code source des ports de compltion, donc, je suis coinc, alors que dans un systme ouvert, j'aurais pu faire mieux avancer les choses et je l'aurai bien mieux promu que ce que je vais faire dans mon mmoire, malheureusement...




> @SurferIX : Je...
> Donc actuellement doit ton principalement tester tes site pour IE6/7/8 firefox et chrome....
> De mme si IE9 ne passe pas les 1-2% de part de marcher, je pense que personne ne s'amusera a tester la comptabilit de son site.
> ...
> 
> Vista est sortie en 2007 et Seven en 2009, il est peut tre normal que Microsoft dlaisse XP...


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi : je ne testerai IE9 que lorsqu'il sera vraiment populaire. Je voulais juste dire que je ne peux pas le tester sans tre sous Vista ou Seven, ce qui "m'ennuyait fortement".
Par contre XP c'est toujours quelque chose d'important pour Microsoft, vu que plus de la moiti des entreprises sont toujours sous XP, et c'est pour a d'ailleurs qu'il ont deux fois d'affile repouss leur support et sur la page officielle de Microsoft, ils continueront jusqu'en ... 2014 !

http://support.microsoft.com/lifecyc...ilter=FilterNO

----------


## yoyo88

> Par contre XP c'est toujours quelque chose d'important pour Microsoft, vu que plus de la moiti des entreprises sont toujours sous XP, et c'est pour a d'ailleurs qu'il ont deux fois d'affile repouss leur support et sur la page officielle de Microsoft, ils continueront jusqu'en ... 2014 !
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/lifecyc...ilter=FilterNO


la fin de support de Windows serveur 2000, ctait le 13 juillet dernier. il est donc logique qu'un produit comme XP qui est encore largement utiliser ai une dure de support au moins aussi long que Windows serveur 2000.

De plus se n'est pas parce que windows XP est supporter jusqu 2014 que microsoft doit garantir une compatibilit avec ses logiciels. De plus il me semble qu'il n'es plus possible dacqurir une licence XP.

----------


## Rams7s

> Je vais terminer mon mmoire d'ingnieur sur les ports de compltion et comment faire un serveur hautes performances sous XP / Vista / Seven, et la documentation est extrmement rduite, peu d'exemples sont donns, et on ne peut bien videmment pas accder au code source des ports de compltion, donc, je suis coinc, alors que dans un systme ouvert, j'aurais pu faire mieux avancer les choses et je l'aurai bien mieux promu que ce que je vais faire dans mon mmoire, malheureusement...


Je veux pas avoir l'air d'un je sais pas quoi, mais tu le savais avant de de commencer que il n'y aurait pas d'acces aux sources envisageable. Pour le coup au lieu de viser XP (?!), vista, seven, (windows server aussi peut-etre) un linux aurait peut-etre ete plus simple.  ::roll:: 
Avec en plus une gloire sans precedent vu que tout le monde aurait utilise le travail, etc

Chez moi IE9 il n'active pas l'acceleration materielle... Ca limite l'interet  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> Avec toutes mes excuses si ce que je vais dire peut paraitre prtentieux, mais je te conseille juste d'couter certaines rflexions de Mr Stallman, cela pourrait t'aider pour comprendre certaines choses, et de lire sa biographie qui est  disposition, entirement gratuitement, sur le net.


Et moi, je te conseille de lire la biographie de Bill Gates que tu trouveras sur le net pour 199,99$ et qui t'apprendras pourquoi tu as tort  ::lol::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je veux pas avoir l'air d'un je sais pas quoi, mais tu le savais avant de de commencer que il n'y aurait pas d'acces aux sources envisageable. Pour le coup au lieu de viser XP (?!), vista, seven, (windows server aussi peut-etre) un linux aurait peut-etre ete plus simple. 
> Avec en plus une gloire sans precedent vu que tout le monde aurait utilise le travail, etc


Peut-tre qu'il a cru ce que certains ici essayent de nous faire gober, que logiciel open-source = pas de documentation et que logiciel closed-source = documentation de fou.  ::lol::

----------


## SurferIX

@GanYoshi, @Barsy  :;): 



```

```




> Je veux pas avoir l'air d'un je sais pas quoi, mais tu le savais avant de de commencer que il n'y aurait pas d'acces aux sources envisageable. Pour le coup au lieu de viser XP (?!), vista, seven, (windows server aussi peut-etre) un linux aurait peut-etre ete plus simple. 
> Avec en plus une gloire sans precedent vu que tout le monde aurait utilise le travail, etc


C'est un intrt purement technique, genre le gros challenge de geek, parce qu'en ralit... c'est supra compliqu  faire en ralit, et en pratique (c'est d'ailleurs pour a que personne ne le fait...).
Et ce que j'ai mis presque un an  dvelopper en Delphi (pourtant c'est bien plus facile que le C) (je ne compte mme plus les BSOD sous 2000), je l'ai ralis en 1 mois sous Linux (alors que je n'y connaissais absolument rien  la programmation C sous Linux).
Tiens pour infos regarde juste cette fonction sur le site de Microsoft : WSARcv() . Lis bien les trucs : tu dois en pratique dfinir des allocations que tu dois grer de manire globale parce que tu ne sais jamais quand l'vnement va tre appel... gestion des ressources, gestion des accs mmoire concurrentiels, c'est  toi de faire les bons malloc() et de les librer quand il faut, de crer des objets mmoire "globaux", de grer par messages lorsque qu'une socket est ferme de manire inattendue, etc etc et tout a, tiens toi bien, tout a dans une seule et unique fonction : WSARcv().

Tu dois allouer tes propres piles de buffer WSABUF, dedans des sous structures via malloc() enfin non, des allocations systme particulires, tes propres structures WSAOVERLAPPED, et regarde juste la valeur de retour dans le lien : un venement particulier  grer  chaque fois, et le pire dans tout a c'est que comme c'est pas bloquant = utilisation 100% du coeur de Windows, tu sais jamais quand a va arriver... je te parle pas des fois o tu reois un WSAECONNABORTED, puis un WSAECONNRESET, ou des WSAEDISCON et des WSAESHUTDOWN qui se ressemblent mais _pas compltement_.

 ::arf:: 

Ma conclusion est que pour les serveurs hautes performances - j'insiste = uniquement dans le cadre particulier o on veut grer plusieurs milliers de sockets  la fois - ma conclusion donc c'est qu'en gros c'est possible de faire quelque chose d'aussi puissant sous Windows que sous Linux, mais c'est tellement _complexe_ et _pas maintenable_....

...qu'il n'y a pas  hsiter : Linux, Linux, Linux.

...

Tiens c'est peut tre pour a que j'ai un grief contre Windows ? Un an de perdu pour rien  ::mrgreen:: ... 12 fois plus rapide en dveloppement sous Linux  :;):  Bah ce sera pas perdu si mon prof de mmoire accepte le sujet  ::ave:: 




> Chez moi IE9 il n'active pas l'acceleration materielle... Ca limite l'interet


 ::lol::  LOL  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Et tu t'es pas dis qu'aprs l'avoir dvelopp, y avoir pass 1an dessus, a te serais plus facile de refaire la mme chose  ::koi::  non../!\ Je ne dis absolument pas que dev sous windows est facile, je dis juste que lorsqu'on est pas  l'aise sur un environnement de travail, tout prend plus vite. D'autant, que Delphi.. c'est Delphi, et si tu mets 1an  dev un produit sous Delphi, c'est pas inhrant  windows.. Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse te faire changer d'avis.. continue avec ton super mode de pense, je prendrais toujours autant de plaisir  te lire.

----------


## yoyo88

[HS]




> Ma conclusion est que pour les serveurs hautes performances - j'insiste = uniquement dans le cadre particulier o on veut grer plusieurs milliers de sockets  la fois - ma conclusion donc c'est qu'en gros c'est possible de faire quelque chose d'aussi puissant sous Windows que sous Linux, mais c'est tellement _complexe_ et _pas maintenable_....
> 
> :


J'y connait rien en serveur haute perf, mais pourquoi essayer de faire un serveur avec Windows XP/VISTA/SEVEN  qui ne sont pas des OS serveur? surtout du haute perf?  ::koi:: 

[/HS]

----------


## Barsy

> [HS]
> 
> 
> J'y connait rien en serveur haute perf, mais pourquoi essayer de faire un serveur avec Windows XP/VISTA/SEVEN  qui ne sont pas des OS serveur? surtout du haute perf? 
> 
> [/HS]


Je pense qu'il parle plutt de Windows Server.

----------


## FailMan

> Je pense qu'il parle plutt de Windows Server.


Non, et c'est a le pire...  ::cry:: 




> Je vais terminer mon mmoire d'ingnieur sur les ports de compltion et comment faire un serveur hautes performances sous XP / Vista / Seven

----------


## WebPac

[HORS SUJET]



> C'est un intrt purement technique, genre le gros challenge de geek, parce qu'en ralit... c'est supra compliqu  faire en ralit, et en pratique (c'est d'ailleurs pour a que personne ne le fait...).
> Et ce que j'ai mis presque un an  dvelopper en Delphi (pourtant c'est bien plus facile que le C) (je ne compte mme plus les BSOD sous 2000), je l'ai ralis en 1 mois sous Linux (alors que je n'y connaissais absolument rien  la programmation C sous Linux).
> Tiens pour infos regarde juste cette fonction sur le site de Microsoft : WSARcv() . Lis bien les trucs : tu dois en pratique dfinir des allocations que tu dois grer de manire globale parce que tu ne sais jamais quand l'vnement va tre appel... gestion des ressources, gestion des accs mmoire concurrentiels, c'est  toi de faire les bons malloc() et de les librer quand il faut, de crer des objets mmoire "globaux", de grer par messages lorsque qu'une socket est ferme de manire inattendue, etc etc et tout a, tiens toi bien, tout a dans une seule et unique fonction : WSARcv().
> 
> Tu dois allouer tes propres piles de buffer WSABUF, dedans des sous structures via malloc() enfin non, des allocations systme particulires, tes propres structures WSAOVERLAPPED, et regarde juste la valeur de retour dans le lien : un venement particulier  grer  chaque fois, et le pire dans tout a c'est que comme c'est pas bloquant = utilisation 100% du coeur de Windows, tu sais jamais quand a va arriver... je te parle pas des fois o tu reois un WSAECONNABORTED, puis un WSAECONNRESET, ou des WSAEDISCON et des WSAESHUTDOWN qui se ressemblent mais _pas compltement_.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma conclusion est que pour les serveurs hautes performances - j'insiste = uniquement dans le cadre particulier o on veut grer plusieurs milliers de sockets  la fois - ma conclusion donc c'est qu'en gros c'est possible de faire quelque chose d'aussi puissant sous Windows que sous Linux, mais c'est tellement _complexe_ et _pas maintenable_....
> ...


C'est une affaire Sokal cette histoire.  ::lol:: 

Si tu vas le plus bas niveau possible, c'est sr que c'est pas ragoutant et complexe, mais si tu travailles plus haut niveau avec des classes qui imbriquent ces fonctions, ce sera beaucoup plus facile et rapide.




> D'autant, que Delphi.. c'est Delphi, et si tu mets 1an  dev un produit sous Delphi, c'est pas inhrant  windows..


Delphi, fais partie des IDEs qui te permettent de travailler le plus rapidement. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille mettre Delphi en cause.
[/HORS SUJET]

Pour en revenir au sujet d'IE 9, je le teste et j'y vois un gros avantage, quand il sera sorti, je n'aurai plus besoin de conseiller mon entourage qui utilise IE  changer de navigateur.  ::ccool::

----------


## SurferIX

[HS]




> [HS]
> 
> 
> J'y connait rien en serveur haute perf, mais pourquoi essayer de faire un serveur avec Windows XP/VISTA/SEVEN  qui ne sont pas des OS serveur? surtout du haute perf? 
> 
> [/HS]


@Barci, @JohnPetrucci, et @yoyo :

Les fonctions du coeur de Windows : dition Serveur, Personnelle, ou mme familliale,  a n'a aucun lien direct. Je peux mme faire tourner mon serveur hautes performances sur une version dition familiale, car ces API font partie du coeur mme de Windows. Sur la Familiale, il n'y a pas l'airbag, pas les vitres electriques, sur le Serveur il n'y a pas la belle carosserie, mais toutes les autres options, oui, mais dans tous les cas, le moteur est le mme... et dans ce moteur il y a les fonctions de gestion des entres - sorties, qui, de plus, elles, ne sont absolument pas brides  ::D: . Et oui, sur une version Familliale, j'ai un serveur ultra hautes performance qui arrive sur un DualCore,  grer plus de 4000 connexions en simultan en utilisant moins de 2% du temps CPU  :8-): 

Tout en bas du lien de dev que j'ai donn, M$ explique que a commence  Windows 2000 Server. Server ou pas Server, cette fonction fait partie du coeur mme de Windows : gestion par message d'venements entre - sortie, c'est presque le coeur mme de Windows.

Quant  Delphi, comme l'crivait Dick Lantim (une rfrence en dveloppement) qui est pass sur dot net depuis plus de 8 ans, il reconnait lui mme qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui Delphi reste toujours le RAD le plus performant du march. Seul la gestion commerciale de l'ex Borland est tellement pourrie que Delphi est mal promu, et... qu'il est invitablement vou  passer aux oubliettes.




> [HORS SUJET]
> Si tu vas le plus bas niveau possible, c'est sr que c'est pas ragoutant et complexe, mais si tu travailles plus haut niveau avec des classes qui imbriquent ces fonctions, ce sera beaucoup plus facile et rapide.
> [/HORS SUJET]


Lorsque M$ a ralis  quel point c'tait bien plus pratique pour tout le monde de programmer des sockets en mode bloquant, ils ont ralis cette "surcouche" dont tu parle (c'tait il y a une dizaine d'annes) : les fonctions "socket()" etc qui sont un vulgaire copier coller de ce qui existait sur Linux. Tellement plus pratique  ::ccool:: . Mais dans ce cadre, oui, on dveloppe plus vite, mais on est trs loin d'atteindre les mmes performances (= un thread par socket, c'est oblig vu que c'est une socket en mode bloquant). Dans le cadre de ce que j'ai fait, il n'y a mme pas de thread supplmentaire, et ce, pour grer plusieurs milliers de connexions  :8-):  Je m'excuse par avance si on pense que je me la pte, je suis juste trs fier de mon travail (aprs avoir travaill en moyenne 6 heures par jour sur ce projet _en plus de mes 8 heures de travail_, je crois que j'ai des raisons d'tre content). Et, de plus, je mettrai toutes mes sources + mon projet en entier  disposition de la communaut si celui ci est accept pour mon mmoire  ::ave:: 

[/HS]

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps, utiliser un OS pour quelque chose qu'il n'est pas sens faire c'est donner des orties pour se faire flageller quand mme...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Dans le cadre de ce que j'ai fait, il n'y a mme pas de thread supplmentaire, et ce, pour grer plusieurs milliers de connexions  Je m'excuse par avance si on pense que je me la pte, je suis juste trs fier de mon travail (aprs avoir travaill en moyenne 6 heures par jour sur ce projet _en plus de mes 8 heures de travail_, je crois que j'ai des raisons d'tre content). Et, de plus, je mettrai toutes mes sources + mon projet en entier  disposition de la communaut si celui ci est accept pour mon mmoire


a serait gnial, bravo pour ton courage, j'admire beaucoup ta volont malheureusement trop souvent cantonne  la communaut du libre de partager le fruit de tes recherches.  ::ccool:: 

EDIT : 
@Lyche :  ce que j'ai compris, ces recherches sont valables sous Windows Server.

----------


## yoyo88

[HS]@SurferIX : comme je les dit j'y connait rien en serveur haute perf. cependant je reste encore trs septique sur le faite d'utiliser Windows. (version serveur ou pas d'ailleurs) 
J'ai pas le souvenir que Windows soit le meilleurs systme pour de la haute perf, mais bon aprs si sa peut servir a d'autre, c'est toujours intressant.[/HS]

par contre je voit pas le rapport avec IE 9 qui, apres test, s'avere tre pas trop mauvais je trouve.

----------


## SurferIX

[HS]




> En mme temps, utiliser un OS pour quelque chose qu'il n'est pas sens faire c'est donner des orties pour se faire flageller quand mme...


Peut-tre qu' cause de son instabilit et de tous les problmes rencontrs, et du fait que plus des 2/3 des serveurs mondiaux soient sous Linux, on s'est mis  penser "Windows n'est pas fait pour tre serveur ou que la version Serveur". J'ai juste dcouvert que les fonctions WSAXxx() ne sont pas brides, donc peu importe la license, mais surtout : a ne signifie pas que Windows n'est pas prvu pour faire serveur hautes performances,  cause de ses problmes d'instabilit et de scurit. C'est l aussi l'intrt de mon mmoire : dmontrer que si, c'est possible. Dur (trs dur) mais possible. Donc avec mon mmoire  l'appui, on ne pourra plus dire "Windows n'est pas fait pour tre un serveur, la preuve il ne peut pas grer plusieurs milliers de connexions". Ce sera faux. Par contre on pourra toujours parler d'autres problmes (scurit, stabilit, redmarrage  cause des mises  jour, etc etc) mais _pas de la notion de performances_.
C'est donc quelque part une brique "positive" (= "oui c'est possible") d'un ct pour M$, mais trs ngative d'un autre (= "c'est inutilement ultra compliqu" allez sur Linux si vous voulez faire quelque chose comme a).

@yoyo : 100 % d'accord a a dvi HS  mort, c'est mon dernier post HS ici  ::aie:: 

[/HS]

----------


## Lyche

Evitons les erreurs de chiffres merci. Linux ne possde pas 2/3 des PDM mondial ct serveur.

J'ai parfois l'impression que tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.

Edit : Et arrte d'crire M$ je te jure a me gonfle et je vais finir par faire intervenir les modos..

----------


## FailMan

> J'ai parfois l'impression que tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.


En voici deux autres :

http://systeme.developpez.com/actu/2...Unix-selon-IDC

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s...ystems#Servers

----------


## GanYoshi

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s...ystems#Servers


Bas moi je lis que selon l'tude la plus rcente linux possde 63,7 % des parts de marchs des 1 million de server les plus visit du monde.

----------


## Lyche

> Bas moi je lis que selon l'tude la plus rcente linux possde 63,7 % des parts de marchs des 1 million de server les plus visit du monde.


Pas faux, mais pas totalement significatif de la ralit des autres serveurs. De plus, il me semble que le leader sur les serveurs, c'est Unix, ou alors on m'aurait mentis  ::aie:: 

Edit : Quid des Serveurs pour l'intranet des boites?

----------


## FailMan

> Bas moi je lis que selon l'tude la plus rcente linux possde 63,7 % des parts de marchs des 1 million de server les plus visit du monde.


Bah moi je lis que Windows Server quipe 3 serveurs sur 4.

Tu vois, chacun son interprtation, simplement il vaut mieux tout lire.

Ce que tu as lu concerne que les serveurs web. Et comme a t'arrange pour essayer d'avoir raison, tu n'as lu que a. Hors il me semble qu'ici on parle de serveurs physique, et non pas serveurs logiciels.

Donc ce que tu dis ne sert  rien puisque a ne couvre pas la totalit du sujet. Linux n'quipe donc pas 2 serveurs 3 mais 1 serveur sur 4, dsol. Pour ce qui est des serveurs web c'est autre chose, mais si tu ne voulais pas  tout prix me discrditer, tu aurais pris le temps de lire calmement, au lieu d'agir comme un bte enfant.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Bah moi je lis que Windows Server quipe 3 serveurs sur 4.


O a ? o a ? Citation et lien stp. 



> Ce que tu as lu concerne que les serveurs web. Et comme a t'arrange pour essayer d'avoir raison, tu n'as lu que a. Hors il me semble qu'ici on parle de serveurs physique, et non pas serveurs logiciels.


J'ai lu le lien que tu m'a donn. 
Dans l'autre lien, c'est marqu Windows 46 % et l tu me sort 75 %. 
Donne moi des sources cohrentes, o alors accordes tes messonges




> Pas faux, mais pas totalement significatif de la ralit des autres serveurs. De plus, il me semble que le leader sur les serveurs, c'est Unix, ou alors on m'aurait mentis 
> 
> Edit : Quid des Serveurs pour l'intranet des boites?


Moi ce que j'en conclu, c'est que les chiffres passent du simple au triple selon les tudes et sur les mmes priodes, donc j'en dduis qu'on ne peut pas savoir. D'autant que les serveurs opens sources internes aux entreprises ne peuvent pas tre dcompter contrairement  leurs concurrents payants.

----------


## FailMan

> O a ? o a ? Citation et lien stp.


C'est ici, sous tes yeux :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_s...ystems#Servers

_IDC, Q1 2010, Methods: Units, MS Windows: 75,3%, Linux: 20,8%_

Les chiffres que tu me sors, ce sont les serveurs web :

_W3Techs, September 2010, Units (Web), MS Windows: 33,7%, Linux: 63,7%_

Je suis d'accord concernant tes chiffres sur les serveurs web, or ici on parle des serveurs physiques, et non pas logiciels.  ::(:

----------


## Linkin

Quel est le rapport avec IE 9, actuellement?

----------


## FailMan

> Quel est le rapport avec IE 9, actuellement?


Il n'y en a pas, simplement certains discrditent le navigateur et son diteur en postant des choses entirement fausses, qu'on s'efforce tant bien que mal de corriger.

----------


## Barsy

> [HS]
> 
> Peut-tre qu' cause de son instabilit et de tous les problmes rencontrs, et du fait que plus des 2/3 des serveurs mondiaux soient sous Linux, on s'est mis  penser "Windows n'est pas fait pour tre serveur ou que la version Serveur". J'ai juste dcouvert que les fonctions WSAXxx() ne sont pas brides, donc peu importe la license, mais surtout : a ne signifie pas que Windows n'est pas prvu pour faire serveur hautes performances,  cause de ses problmes d'instabilit et de scurit. C'est l aussi l'intrt de mon mmoire : dmontrer que si, c'est possible. Dur (trs dur) mais possible. Donc avec mon mmoire  l'appui, on ne pourra plus dire "Windows n'est pas fait pour tre un serveur, la preuve il ne peut pas grer plusieurs milliers de connexions". Ce sera faux. Par contre on pourra toujours parler d'autres problmes (scurit, stabilit, redmarrage  cause des mises  jour, etc etc) mais _pas de la notion de performances_.
> C'est donc quelque part une brique "positive" (= "oui c'est possible") d'un ct pour M$, mais trs ngative d'un autre (= "c'est inutilement ultra compliqu" allez sur Linux si vous voulez faire quelque chose comme a).
> 
> @yoyo : 100 % d'accord a a dvi HS  mort, c'est mon dernier post HS ici 
> 
> [/HS]


Pour rester dans le Hors sujet (de toute faon, je n'ai pas l'impression que beaucoup de monde veuille revenir au sujet puisqu'on est maintenant repartit dans une guguerre Linux VS Microsoft), ce que dit SurferIX ici m'intresse pas mal.
J'ai un serveur ddi que je suis en train de configurer (une ddibox avec WS web 2008 R2) et je m'amuse plutt pas mal  bidouiller tout a. Je n'ai pas beaucoup de reproche  faire  Micrososft  ce niveau. Je trouve l'environnement stable et facile  paramtrer (faut dire que je m'y connais un peu aussi).

Par contre, je n'avais aucune ide que l'on pouvait faire un serveur un tant soit peu stable et performant  partir de versions "non serveurs" de Windows. J'ai dj mont des environnements Apache ou IIS sur des versions familiales ou pro, mais jamais pour accueillir plus de 2 ou 3 connexions  la fois.

Bref, si jamais tu publies des travaux  ce sujet, je serais heureux de pouvoir y jeter un il.

----------


## Anomaly

Et JohnPretucci fait galement semblant d'oublier une information fondamentale tellement il est heureux de voir son diteur favori et son systme d'exploitation favori majoritaire sur les serveurs.

Je cite le lien que tu as toi-mme cit.




> Server market share of software sold through commercial channels can be measured by two methods - market share by units sold or market share by revenue. For example, according to IDC, Unix shipped only 4.4% of total server units in Q1 2010, but accounted for 22.2% of revenue at the same time. Microsoft Windows server operating systems increase their lead over Linux and Unix by both of these measures.[23]. *However, these methods may undercount the share of open source operating systems currently in use, since such operating systems may be obtained for free with or without a support plan and may be loaded onto machines that did not ship preloaded with them.*


Autrement dit, si l'OS open-source (Linux entre autres) a t ajout aprs coup (cas d'un serveur sans OS ou fourni avec un autre OS), il n'est pas compt. C'est bte, mais c'est la preuve que la suprmatie de Windows est automatiquement surestime dans tes chiffres.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est ici, sous tes yeux :
> 
> _IDC, Q1 2010, Methods: Units, MS Windows: 75,3%, Linux: 20,8%_
> 
> Je suis d'accord concernant tes chiffres sur les serveurs web, or ici on parle des serveurs physiques, et non pas logiciels.


Ah oui en effet j'avais pas vu, mme si je me demande toujours quelles sont les mthodes de mesure.

----------


## Lyche

> Ah oui en effet j'avais pas vu, mme si je me demande toujours quelles sont les mthodes de mesure.


C'est d'ailleurs tout le problme de ces tudes, c'est qu'on ne sait rien de la neutralit prise, ni mme de la ralit des chiffres.

----------


## FailMan

> Et JohnPretucci fait galement semblant d'oublier une information fondamentale tellement il est heureux de voir son diteur favori et son systme d'exploitation favori majoritaire sur les serveurs.
> 
> Je cite le lien que tu as toi-mme cit.
> 
> Autrement dit, si l'OS open-source (Linux entre autres) a t ajout aprs coup (cas d'un serveur sans OS ou fourni avec un autre OS), il n'est pas compt. C'est bte, mais c'est la preuve que la suprmatie de Windows est automatiquement surestime dans tes chiffres.


Je ne l'ai pas prcis ici, mais dans un autre topic ou je sortais galement ces chiffres, que cela ne reflte pas l'exacte ralit mais cela permettait d'en dgager une certaine tendance  :;): 

Et c'est pas mon OS favori, juste que je n'aime pas qu'on sorte des inepties pour casser du sucre sans raison.  ::roll:: 




> Ah oui en effet j'avais pas vu, mme si je me demande toujours quelles sont les mthodes de mesure.


J'imagine sur le nombre de ventes de licence pour les serveurs "physiques" sous Windows, les distributions de licence pour Linux sur les serveurs quips, et le nombre de tlchargements des versions "Server" des distribs Linux. C'est pas fiable mais c'est dj un aperu.

Pour les machines web c'est facile, il suffit d'interroger la machine. En faisant simple, IIS te renverra forcment un Windows, Apache a de grandes chances de te renvoyer un Linux.

----------


## Anomaly

> Pour les machines web c'est facile, il suffit d'interroger la machine. En faisant simple, IIS te renverra forcment un Windows, Apache a de grandes chances de te renvoyer un Linux.


Netcraft est capable de distinguer,  ma connaissance, les machines Windows excutant Apache des machines Linux ou Unix excutant Apache. De plus il n'y a pas que IIS et Apache (exemple : le forum de developpez.com ne tourne ni sur l'un ni sur l'autre  :;): ). Donc les chiffres de Netcraft sur les serveurs Web sont bien plus fiables. Mais je te l'accorde a ne compte pas tous les serveurs.

----------


## SurferIX

Oui tu as entirement raison ! Ce n'est pas Linux qui fait tourner 2/3 des serveurs mondiaux. C'est le serveur httpd de la fondation Apache :
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/ca...server-survey/

Bien videmment tu peux me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi l aussi, et je te dirais que tu as raison : ce n'est pas exactement 66,66 % des pages web qui sont servies, mais 56.06%. Donc plus de la moiti. ET bien sr parmi tous ces ordinateurs, il y a certainement un gros pourcentage de Windows  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Lyche

> Oui tu as entirement raison ! Ce n'est pas Linux qui fait tourner 2/3 des serveurs mondiaux. C'est le serveur httpd de la fondation Apache :
> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/ca...server-survey/
> 
> Bien videmment tu peux me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi l aussi, et je te dirais que tu as raison : ce n'est pas exactement 66,66 % des pages web qui sont servies, mais 56.06%. Donc plus de la moiti. ET bien sr parmi tous ces ordinateurs, il y a certainement un gros pourcentage de Windows .


Mais le web c'est pas le monde -_-, y'a autre chose que le web dans la vie des serveur, mais je t'en veux pas.

----------


## FailMan

> Netcraft est capable de distinguer,  ma connaissance, les machines Windows excutant Apache des machines Linux ou Unix excutant Apache. De plus il n'y a pas que IIS et Apache (exemple : le forum de developpez.com ne tourne ni sur l'un ni sur l'autre ).


Ouaip, c'tait une manire grossire de faire trs simple pour expliquer ces statistiques qui ne sont pas fiables (c'est qu'une estimation) mais qui refltent nanmoins une tendance.

----------


## davrous

Hello,

 A cause d'une seule personne, ce thread est devenu tout et n'importe quoi sur l'anti-Microsoft primaire je trouve. C'est ce que l'on appelle classiquement de l'activit de "trolling". C'est dommage, j'aurais aim vos retours, questions, critiques envers Internet Explorer 9.

Bye,

David

----------


## Lyche

> Hello,
> 
>  A cause d'une seule personne, ce thread est devenu tout et n'importe quoi sur l'anti-Microsoft primaire je trouve. C'est ce que l'on appelle classiquement de l'activit de "trolling". C'est dommage, j'aurais aim vos retours, questions, critiques envers Internet Explorer 9.
> 
> Bye,
> 
> David


Personnellement, j'ai ador, plus stable que Opra, plus "joli" que FF4 ou Chrome, moins consommateur de ressources, et surtout trs rapide. Le seul reproche que je peux lui faire, c'est que je peux pas m'en servir  cause de Windows XP qui est implant partout dans les boites pour lesquelles je travail :/

Edit : Ceci est un jugement personnel.

----------


## yoyo88

> Et JohnPretucci fait galement semblant d'oublier une information fondamentale tellement il est heureux de voir son diteur favori et son systme d'exploitation favori majoritaire sur les serveurs.
> 
> Je cite le lien que tu as toi-mme cit.
> 
> 
> 
> Autrement dit, si l'OS open-source (Linux entre autres) a t ajout aprs coup (cas d'un serveur sans OS ou fourni avec un autre OS), il n'est pas compt. C'est bte, mais c'est la preuve que la suprmatie de Windows est automatiquement surestime dans tes chiffres.


Quel boite, or grand compte, peut se permettre d'installer eux mme l'OS sur un serveur. Surtout sur un serveur de prod ? 

cette argument est valable pour les poste clients, mais sur des serveur... je reste moyennement convaincu.





> Hello,
> 
>  A cause d'une seule personne, ce thread est devenu tout et n'importe quoi sur l'anti-Microsoft primaire je trouve. C'est ce que l'on appelle classiquement de l'activit de "trolling". C'est dommage, j'aurais aim vos retours, questions, critiques envers Internet Explorer 9.
> 
> Bye,
> 
> David


perso, je trouve l'interface bien , mais sans plus.
se qui m'avais plus dans chrome ctait son interface trs simple et trs discrte. le reste tant ddier a l'affichage du site.
ici j'ai l'impression que la barre de navigation est plus grosse sous IE9 par rapport a chrome alors que c'est faux...  ::?:  

sinon, l'acclration matriel fait des miracle.  ::ccool::

----------


## WebPac

J'aime bien IE 9, je m'en sers en complment d'Opera.
Il est sobre et performant et j'aime son intgration avec Windows 7 et son ancrage dsancrage d'onglets.

Par contre, pour un utilisateur avanc, il ne pourra pas tre le navigateur principal car il lui manque un correcteur d'orthographe, un synchronisation des favoris et un bloqueur de contenu, amha.

Mais sinon pour madame michu, il est parfait.  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> J'aurais aim vos retours, questions, critiques envers Internet Explorer 9.


Ce que j'ai aim sur IE 9 :
la simplicit de l'interfacela stabilit globalele fonctionnement gnral et respect du webla vitesse satisfaisante

Ce que j'ai pas aim sur IE 9 :
les onglets sur une seule lignela rapidit encore un cran en dessous de Chrome (JavaScript principalement)

Pour ce qui est de la compatibilit avec XP, je trouve a normal de ne pas assurer la descendance, sinon on devrait tous assurer les softs compatibles 9x et pourquoi pas 3.1...
Autant avec IE6/7/8 je changeais systmatiquement le navigateur sur les postes de mes amis quand je les installais, autant maintenant je laisserai IE car il devient un navigateur respectable -pas encore le meilleur  mes yeux- mais enfin pratique et agrable  utiliser.

----------


## GanYoshi

Ce que j'ai aim chez IE9 : 

- Sa personnalisation intuitive
- Le fait qu'il soit multiplateforme (Vista ET Seven)
- La richesse extraordinaire de son catalogue d'extensions
- Son respect des standards sans prcdents.
- Sa communaut large et active 

Je pense que c'est le meilleur Internet Explorer que MS ait fait jusqu' prsent.

----------


## Lyche

Bizarre, y'a des votes ngatifs alors que chacun exprime sa vision de la qualit de IE (positif comme ngatif).
Ceux qui votent ngatif  ces commentaires subjectifs
1 - c'est naze
2 - voter juste pour dire "j'ai vot" sans donner d'argument, c'est plus que naze.. Bref, si vous n'assumez pas vos actes, ayez au moins la politesse de laisser ceux qui s'exprime ne pas rcolter des points ngatifs parce que vous faites de l'anti-microsoftisme (nologisme  ::aie:: ) primaire..

----------


## Anomaly

> voter juste pour dire "j'ai vot" sans donner d'argument, c'est plus que naze


Le systme de votes par message a t mis en place justement pour montrer l'approbation ou la non-approbation d'un message par le lecteur sans qu'il ait  se justifier par un message. Donc non ce n'est pas naze, c'est au contraire les rgles du jeu.




> ayez au moins la politesse de laisser ceux qui s'exprime ne pas rcolter des points ngatifs parce que vous faites de l'anti-microsoftisme (nologisme ) primaire..


Et ceux qui sont d'accord peuvent trs bien voter positivement pour contrebalancer les votes ngatifs (ici donc pour reprendre ton opinion : les pro-Microsoft et/ou les pro-IE). Et il y en a sur le forum, au moins autant que ceux que tu qualifies (sans les connatre) d'anti-Microsoft primaires. Donc si tu n'as que des votes ngatifs, c'est que ton message est "naze" (pour reprendre tes propres termes  :;): ).

Par exemple le dernier message de GanYoshi est vot -3 actuellement. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est un troll ("Multiplateforme", "La richesse extraordinaire de son catalogue d'extensions", etc). Plutt que d'entrer en guerre inutilement contre un message qui n'avait pour but que de provoquer, j'ai vot [-]. Le systme de votes est fait pour a.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Truc TRES pnible, pas possible de faire des icnes de raccourcis sans nom dans la barre personnelle.

----------


## WebPac

> Truc TRES pnible, pas possible de faire des icnes de raccourcis sans nom dans la barre personnelle.


Parce que quelqu'un se sert encore de la barre personnelle ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Parce que quelqu'un se sert encore de la barre personnelle ?


Hum, qui ne s'en sert pas ? ><

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.10.2010 par Katleen
La bta d'Internet Explorer 9 a dj t tlcharge 10 millions de fois, le navigateur pourrait signer le grand retour de Microsoft sur ce march*

Le succs de la version beta IE9 lance en septembre ne se dment pas. Il y a quelques minutes au cours de sa keynote, en direct de la PDC, Microsoft a annonc que la version beta IE9 a dj t tlcharge 10 millions de fois, ce qui en fait la beta la plus massivement tlcharge de toute lhistoire de Microsoft.

Plus de 70 partenaires, dont Twitter, Facebook et Amazon.com crent de nouvelles expriences sappuyant sur IE9 et Windows 7. Ces partenaires reprsentant 800 millions dutilisateurs actifs du web, soit les deux tiers des internautes mondiaux.

Source : Microsoft

 ::fleche::  IE9, un srieux concurrent  venir pour Chrome et FireFox ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft sort  IE9 Plateform Preview 6* 
*10 millions de betas de IE9 tlcharges*

*Mise  jour du 28/10/10*


*Edit du 29/10/10 :
 IE9 Plateform Preview 6  ajoute le support des transformations 2D CSS3 et des balises smantiques de HTML5*


La confrence de Microsoft (la PDC10) ddie aux dveloppeurs s'est ouverte avec Internet Explorer 9.

On attendait de grandes annonces. Ne faisons pas durer le suspens, rien de rvolutionnaire n'a t dvoil sur le navigateur.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les nouveauts et les dmonstrations n'ont pas t intressantes. Bien au contraire.

Un Steve Ballmer survolt a ainsi raffirm l'implication de Microsoft dans la promotion du HTML 5 qui transforme _  le Web en applications natives _ .

_  Nous sommes impliqu dans le W3C _ , a-t-il martel. Internet Explorer 9 surfera donc bien sur les standards.

IE9 tirera galement partie de _  la totalit du PC _ . Comprenez l'acclration graphique qui permet de grer des animations et des vidos (voir les deux mlanges) jusqu' 60 images par secondes.

Mais pas seulement, IE9 sera totalement intgr  Windows 7. L'intervenant suivant expliquera comment.

Avant - justement - de laisser la place  Dean Hachamovicth, dveloppeur et vice-prsident Corporate, Steve Ballmer lche un chiffre : la bta d'IE 9 a t tlcharge 10 millions de fois. Un beau score.

Et Microsoft entend visiblement continuer sur cette vague en faisant la promotion de son navigateur sur le mme mode que ses publicits pour Windows Phone 7 (_  un tlphone qui nous sauve des tlphones _ ). Le slogan est dj tout trouv : IE9 est un navigateur qui fait que lon _  regarde les sites, pas le navigateur _  (sic).

Moins volontaire mais trs convaincant, Hachamovicth s'est ensuite livr  une petite dmonstration de ce que Microsoft entend par faire que _  votre site ressemble  une application _ .

Concrtement, l'intgration dIE9  Windows 7 permet, par exemple, de transformer l'icne d'un site Web dans la barre de tache en relle application miniature. 

Hachamovicth prend l'exemple de son site  HTML5 radio . Une fois rduit, le site se transforme en lecteur audio.

Mieux, le menu contextuel (la fameuse Jump List) attach  cette  application  est entirement modifiable par les dveloppeurs.

Le tout est bien sr ralis en HTML 5. Il suffit d'ajouter quelques lignes dans le code de la page pour crer des  fonctionnalits accessibles depuis la miniature (lecture, stop, j'aime).

Fort de ces dmonstrations, le dveloppeur de Microsoft annonce alors la disponibilit d'une nouvelle preview... de la plateforme de test dIE9.





 IE9 plateform preview 6  n'est malheureusement pas une nouvelle version du navigateur mais une mise  jour de la plateforme de dmonstrations, de benchmarks et de tests qui accompagne son dveloppement. Des outils qui permettent de _  prparer vos sites  IE9 _  et qui intresseront donc tous les dveloppeurs Web.

La prochaine bta, elle, attendra encore un peu.

Mais ce n'est que partie remise. La RC ne devrait en effet plus trop tarder.


 ::fleche::  *IE9 plateform preview 6 est disponible sur cette page*


*Source*  : PDC 10

----------


## jorisvh

J'adore ^^

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Point important que j'ajoute  l'article :

 IE9 Plateform Preview 6  ajoute le support des transformations 2D CSS3 et des balises smantiques de HTML5  la plateforme de tests

Cordialement  tous,

Gordon

----------


## Haseo86

> Hum, qui ne s'en sert pas ? ><


Ba moi... Que ce soit sur n'importe quel navigateur, c'est un des premiers trucs que je vire, parce que a prend de la place, c'est moche et j'aime les interfaces pures, et l'aspect pratique ne m'est jamais apparu.

Sinon, pour revenir au coup des partenariats commerciaux avec facebook/twitter/amazon... ba a me semble tre surtout orient rseaux sociaux, donc grand public, donc c'est bien vu mais a ne me concerne pas, et il faudrait savoir ce qu'on veut dire par "nouvelles expriences", parce qu'en l'tat, ce n'est qu'une dclaration dans le vent.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Microsoft sort IE9 Plateform Preview 7*
*Et met laccent sur lamlioration du moteur de JavaScript Chakra*

*Mise  jour du 19/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*


Microsoft vient de sortir la septime pr-version de son futur navigateur Internet Explorer 9 (malgr la disponibilit depuis environs 2 mois de la version bta) qui a dj t tlcharg plus de 13 millions de fois.

Microsoft continue de sortir les pr-versions pour faire tester les amliorations du navigateur. La septime Platform Preview vient de voir le jour et Redmond met une fois de plus laccent sur lamlioration du moteur JavaScript Chakra.

Dans un billet de blog, Dean Hachamovitch, dveloppeur et vice-prsident en charge du dveloppement dIE crit que lors des dernires semaines, lquipe de dveloppement sest concentr sur son moteur de JavaScript.

Le moteur Chakra propose dans cette version des amliorations dans la faon de traiter le code JavaScript pouvant offrir un gain de performance allant jusqu' 100 % sur certains modles de codage.

Les derniers aperus du navigateur lors du test Sunspider montre que celui-ci est le navigateur actuel qui supporterait le mieux les nouveaux standards du web (CSS3, HTML5).

Quelques demos fait avec le Html5 sont disponibles, notamment  Shakespeares Tag Cloud et HTML5 Sudoku

 ::fleche::  La septieme pr-version dinternet explorer 9 peut tre tlcharge sur cette page

*Source* : Billet de blog de Dean Hachamovitch 

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Flaburgan

Je trouve qu'on fait beaucoup de bruit, encore et toujours, sur le moteur javascript, mais il n'y a pas que a qui fait un bon navigateur. Certes, avec des outils comme GWT, le moteur javascript prend toute son importance, mais quand mme, la majorit des sites web ne sont pas des vraies applications en ligne, certains n'ont mme pas du tout de js, un navigateur qui dmarre rapidement, permet de grer de nombreux onglet, et le tout de faon fluide, a c'est un navigateur rapide...

----------


## LhIaScZkTer

Pardon pour le ton un peu grossier mais c'est totalement dbile ce qu'ils ont fait...

IE9 compatible uniquement avec les OS dernire gnration  savoir, Vista et Windows 7.

Je trouve a vraiment ridicule et ne comprends pas trop la dmarche.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des informations sur ce problme ?

----------


## FailMan

> Pardon pour le ton un peu grossier mais c'est totalement dbile ce qu'ils ont fait...
> 
> IE9 compatible uniquement avec les OS dernire gnration  savoir, Vista et Windows 7.
> 
> Je trouve a vraiment ridicule et ne comprends pas trop la dmarche.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des informations sur ce problme ?


XP est un OS vieux de 10 ans, il est dpass, il est temps de se mettre au got du jour.

----------


## LhIaScZkTer

> XP est un OS vieux de 10 ans, il est dpass, il est temps de se mettre au got du jour.


Pardon mais ta rponse n'as aucun sens. Chez moi je suis sous vista, mais au bureau sous 7, mais je travaille sur un machine virtuel XP, je n'ai pas le choix c'est comme a. En plus, l'utilisation que j'en fais de l'os c'est essentiellement du dveloppement Java & .NET consulter mes mails et consulter des articles web. Donc, mme un windows 98 m'aurait suffit. Tout a pour dire que je ne peux pas tester ce navigateur au boulot... Surtout on parle d'un navigateur web, pas d'un moteur de rendu d'affichage pour l'OS...

Je ne vais tout de mme pas m'acheter une nouvelle voiture parce que j'aurais crev la roue de la mienne...

----------


## Barsy

> Je ne vais tout de mme pas m'acheter une nouvelle voiture parce que j'aurais crev la roue de la mienne...


Non, mais si tu souhaites la direction assist et la climatisation, tu devras par contre changer.

----------


## FailMan

> Tout a pour dire que je ne peux pas tester ce navigateur au boulot... Surtout on parle d'un navigateur web, pas d'un moteur de rendu d'affichage pour l'OS...


En quoi c'est le problme de Microsoft ?

Microsoft ne souhaite mettre  jour logiciellement que les OS rcents, point barre. Y'en a marre d'entretenir des OS dpasss. C'est  cause de ce genre de politique qu'on se fade encore IE6, parce que "a marche" et que "a suffit". On ne supporte plus Windows 98 et parfois plus XP pour ce qui est des priphriques, et a choque personne. XP tout comme 98 est *dpass*.

C'est ce que tu dis qui n'a pas de sens, Windows 98 te suffirait. Cet OS vieux comme le monde, ne grant mme pas l'USB dans sa premire version, ne disposant mme pas de drivers gnriques pour les priphriques ?.. Il faut arrter de vouloir se satisfaire de ce qu'il y avait avant car tout volue trs vite et rester sur des systmes dpasss n'amne strictement rien et peut faire courir des risques.

Si tu veux un navigateur rcent et changer d'IE8, tu as Chrome / Firefox / Opera / Safari qui fonctionnent sous XP.

----------


## LhIaScZkTer

> En quoi c'est le problme de Microsoft ?
> 
> Microsoft ne souhaite mettre  jour logiciellement que les OS rcents, point barre. Y'en a marre d'entretenir des OS dpasss. C'est  cause de ce genre de politique qu'on se fade encore IE6, parce que "a marche" et que "a suffit". On ne supporte plus Windows 98 et parfois plus XP pour ce qui est des priphriques, et a choque personne. XP tout comme 98 est *dpass*.


En rien. 

Par contre, leur stratgie sur les systmes d'exploitation tait d'en sortir un tous les deux ans. Il l'avait annonc aux alentours de la sortie de Vista ou peu aprs. Donc, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Qu'au bout de 2  4 ans ton OS ne sera plus maintenu  jour et que tous les nouveaux programmes qui sortiront ne seront plus compatible avec ton "ancienne version". Pour un geek c'est srement normal d'acheter un OS ds qu'il sort, mais pour une famille a l'est un peu moins. En milieu professionnel alors qu'est-ce qu'on doit en dduire ? Parce qu'une migration d'un parc informatique a se chiffre et a se prpare  l'avance, on parle en anne l... Pour la petite PME qui dispose de 20 postes elle doit faire quoi ? Est-ce au client de payer pour une mauvaise implmentation des standards  cause d'une "paresse" de leur part ? a me fait penser au passage des .doc au .docx, en gros, oui, on est standard maintenant mais il faut acheter la dernire version du logiciel... Je ne crois pas qu'avec mes arguments je sois dans le faux : OS Platform Statistics

C'est toujours l'utilisateur qui trinque il n'y a qu' voir windows Millenium et Vista.

Il me semble que la politique chez linux ne soit pas du tout pareil...

Je ne suis pas contre ce que tu dis, mais pousser, obliger, les gens  acheter des licences  tour de bras pour tre  jour c'est un peu facile.

Merci pour tes conseils, mais c'tait pas a la question...

----------


## alexrtz

> Donc, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Qu'au bout de 2  4 ans ton OS ne sera plus maintenu  jour et que tous les nouveaux programmes qui sortiront ne seront plus compatible avec ton "ancienne version".


*Tous* les nouveaux programmes ?
On parle d'*un* cas particulier ici (il y en a probablement d'autres, mais a reste une minorit), et pour lequel il y a des alternatives gratuites en +.
Et l'OS est maintenu bien + que 2  4 ans.




> Pour un geek c'est srement normal d'acheter un OS ds qu'il sort, mais pour une famille a l'est un peu moins.


La "famille", qui n'est pas geek et qui n'en a un peu rien  faire des dernires nouveauts HTML5 et CSS3, a largement le temps de voir venir avec IE8 (ou une autre alternative gratuite).




> En milieu professionnel alors qu'est-ce qu'on doit en dduire ?


Que les boites ont des contrats de maintenance pour leurs logiciels.





> Il me semble que la politique chez linux ne soit pas du tout pareil...


Essaye de faire tourner FF4 sur un Linux d'il y a 10 ans (et sur une machine qui a le mme ge).
Tu risques de t'amuser  ::):

----------


## Flaburgan

Sortir des versions plus rgulirement est une amlioration. Cela oblige le fournisseur  faire des avances rgulires et l'utilisateur a maintenir son systme  jour. Le problme est que chez Microsoft, pour changer de version, il faut sortir le portefeuille. Et l forcment, a rechigne. Alors on ne mets  jour que toutes les deux ou trois versions. Et le temps qu'on se dcide, yen a dj une nouvelle de sortie.

----------


## WebPac

> En rien. 
> 
> Par contre, leur stratgie sur les systmes d'exploitation tait d'en sortir un tous les deux ans. Il l'avait annonc aux alentours de la sortie de Vista ou peu aprs. Donc, qu'est-ce que a veut dire ? Qu'au bout de 2  4 ans ton OS ne sera plus maintenu  jour et que tous les nouveaux programmes qui sortiront ne seront plus compatible avec ton "ancienne version". Pour un geek c'est srement normal d'acheter un OS ds qu'il sort, mais pour une famille a l'est un peu moins. En milieu professionnel alors qu'est-ce qu'on doit en dduire ? Parce qu'une migration d'un parc informatique a se chiffre et a se prpare  l'avance, on parle en anne l... Pour la petite PME qui dispose de 20 postes elle doit faire quoi ? Est-ce au client de payer pour une mauvaise implmentation des standards  cause d'une "paresse" de leur part ? a me fait penser au passage des .doc au .docx, en gros, oui, on est standard maintenant mais il faut acheter la dernire version du logiciel... Je ne crois pas qu'avec mes arguments je sois dans le faux : OS Platform Statistics
> 
> C'est toujours l'utilisateur qui trinque il n'y a qu' voir windows Millenium et Vista.
> 
> Il me semble que la politique chez linux ne soit pas du tout pareil...
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre ce que tu dis, mais pousser, obliger, les gens  acheter des licences  tour de bras pour tre  jour c'est un peu facile.
> ...


Quand mauvaise foi tu nous tiens.  ::roll:: 

Microsoft fait du support trs longue dure sur leurs applications et OS (XP SP3 sera maintenu jusqu'en 2014). Et IE9 sera maintenu bien au del de 2014 (ils corrigent encore les failles dans IE6), c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils ne grent pas la compatibilit entre IE9 et XP.

Sous Linux, c'est diffrent, le support est bien long, ils te forcent  mettre  jour afin de devoir grer moins de versions.

Je ne comprends pas ta critique sur le passage du .doc au .docx, les nouvelles versions supportent les anciens formats et tu peux rajouter un plugin sur les anciennes versions afin qu'elles puissent lire dans les .docx les fonctionnalits qu'elles supportent.
Penses-tu qu'OOo 1.0 sache lire des fonctionnalits qui sont apparues dans OOo 3.2 ? J'en doute et c'est normal.

----------


## FailMan

Pour information, IE9 fonctionne galement sous Vista, sorti en fvrier 2007, soit il y a environ 4 ans.

Le plan de dveloppement de Microsoft est de faire un OS tous les 2 / 3 ans. Chez Canonical, c'est tous les 6 mois, est-ce tout le monde rle ? Chez Apple, c'est tous les ans (ou 2 ans).

L'utilisateur il a le choix, personne le force  acheter le dernier OS  la mode. La preuve, encore beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont sous XP et n'utilisent donc pas encore IE9. Mais peut-tre qu'ils utilisent un autre navigateur, voire un autre OS. 

Tu dis que Microsoft force les utilisateurs  acheter des licences  tour de bras. C'est vrai que les dveloppeurs devraient tre pays  1/mois. Il y a des nouveauts  chaque nouvelle version de Windows (tout comme pour chaque OS) : il est normal qu'on te les facture. Rien ne te force  te mettre  jour. Tu ne bnficies plus de toutes les avances qui sont offertes. Tout comme ma vieille voiture ne bnficie pas de tous les quipements qu'offre les nouvelles car elle a 15 ans.

----------


## Barsy

> Penses-tu qu'OOo 1.0 sache lire des fonctionnalits qui sont apparues dans OOo 3.2 ? J'en doute et c'est normal.


J'ai eu  faire du dev en utilisant les dll d'OOo. On livre donc au client et bizarrement, alors que tout marchait chez nous, plus rien ne marchait chez lui. En fait, il s'est avr que l'on utilisait OOo 2.4 (la plus rcente  l'poque) et lui avait OOo 2.0. Les dll n'taient pas compatibles d'une version mineure  l'autre !!

Et puis, amusez vous  chercher sur le net une version dpasse d'OOo (j'ai beau taper OpenOffice.org 2.0, tous les liens retournent la 3.2.1).

De mme, je dveloppe des extensions Firefox : entre la version 3.5 et 3.6, il y a eu normment de changement dans l'API ce qui fait que grand nombre d'extensions existantes ne fonctionnaient plus.

Le problme du "libre", c'est que, comme c'est gratuit, alors les mises  jours sont souvent automatiques. Les applications tierces n'ont pas toujours le temps de suivre, et rsultat : ce sont les utilisateurs qui en ptissent.




> Il me semble que la politique chez linux ne soit pas du tout pareil...


Tu as raison, chez Linux elle est bien pire !!  ::aie::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Deux mises  jour d'Internet Explorer 9*
*apportent une srie de corrections des failles de la beta du navigateur*

*Mise  jour du 24/11/10,* par Hinault Romaric

Microsoft a publi deux mise mises  jour pour la beta dInternet Explorer 9.

Juste quelques jours aprs la publication de la PlateForm Preview 7 dIE 9 (lire ci-avant), Microsoft vient dannoncer la disponibilit de deux mises  jours importantes pour la premire beta dInternet Explorer 9.

Il ne s'agit pas d'une nouvelle beta tient  souligner Microsoft, mais simplement un patch de correction.

La premire mise  jour (KB2452647) apporte une srie de corrections de bugs provenant des retours des utilisateurs.

La seconde mise jour (KB2452648), destine uniquement aux utilisateurs de Windows 7, vient rsoudre les problmes des fonctions denvoi des commentaires dInternet Explorer 9 sur les machines 64 bits avec Windows Live Essentials 2011.

Les deux correctifs se font via Windows Update (elles sont automatiques pour les personnes ayant activ la mise  jour automatique dans Windows Update).

*Et aussi :*

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger la beta d'Internet Explorer 9*


*Source* : Le Blog d'Internet Explorer


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## chemanel

> Truc TRES pnible, pas possible de faire des icnes de raccourcis sans nom dans la barre personnelle.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La version bta dInternet Explorer 9 plbiscite par les Franais*
*Avec 615 000 utilisateurs en moins de 3 mois*

*Mise  jour du 03/11/10*


Ladhsion  IE9 ne se semble pas se dmentir. Le nombre de bta testeurs dans le monde s'lve   prsent  15 millions, dont 615.000 Franais.

Microsoft s'en flicite et publie, en parallle, les rsultats du nouveau rapport de Net Applications qui donne un clairage sur les positions des diffrentes versions de IE :
IE6 voit ses parts de march dcrotre en raison dune migration des entreprises vers des versions plus rcentes dIEIE8 continue sa progression (notamment en entreprises, avec une part de march de 34,1% en novembre, plus haut niveau jamais atteint)IE9, trois mois aprs le lancement de la version bta  San Francisco, confirme une vritable dynamique de croissance
Mais que l'on ne s'y trompe pas, c'est bien IE9 qui apporte espoir et satisfaction aux quipes de Microsoft. Notamment parce qu'il connait un rel succs chez les dveloppeurs.

_ Depuis son lancement en septembre dernier, le soutien du public des dveloppeurs ne faiblit pas_ , se rjouit Microsoft. _ Aprs avoir salu les performances et le respect des nouveaux standards du Web tels que HTML5, CSS3.0 et SVG dIE9, les dveloppeurs ont accueilli trs favorablement les rcentes annonces de mise  disposition de la plateforme leur permettant de tester les performances du moteur dexcution Javascript_ .

Fait nouveau, le grand public grossit galement les rangs des utilisateurs de cette beta.

Une beta qui,  en croire Redmond, _ devance dsormais ses concurrents en matire de vitesse dexcution selon le test Javascript Sunspider et quil arrive en tte du premier test de conformit HTML5 du W3C ralis ce mois-ci_ .

Une version des faits bien sr conteste par la concurrence.

On prfrera donc mesurer le succs du nouveau navigateur de Microsoft  son nombre d'utilisateurs. Et de ce point de vue, IE9 fait dj une excellente performance.


 ::fleche::  *Pour tlcharger gratuitement Internet Explorer 9 bta* 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vosu de cette beta ?

----------


## Code62

> popularit croissante chez les dveloppeurs


je dirais plutot "impopularit dcroissante" (par rapport aux versions prcdentes), sachant que la plupart de nos clients utiliseront toujours IE et que cette version sera a priori moins pnible  supporter...

je serais quand mme tonn de voir beaucoup de dveloppeurs abandonner Firefox (ou Chrome ou Opera) au profit d'IE9 pour leur usage propre  ::):

----------


## Flaburgan

La premire diffrence pour IE, c'est qu'il ne tourne pas sous linux, je ne risque donc pas de l'utiliser :p

En dehors de a, avec toutes les histoires qui tournent sur google, je prfre encore Bing et IE au niveau confidentialit et respect des utilisateurs. Niveau technique par contre, google et chrome sont au dessus je pense pour l'instant.

----------


## elmcherqui

> En dehors de a, avec toutes les histoires qui tournent sur google, je prfre encore Bing et IE au niveau confidentialit et respect des utilisateurs. Niveau technique par contre, google et chrome sont au dessus je pense pour l'instant.


exactement mon points de vue et tous mon entourage , et puis il faut pas oublier que IE 9 est un produit de qualit .

----------


## wokerm

le dernier navigateur opera et internet explorer 9.0 sont pour moi les meilleur navigateur  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*IE9 permettra la protection contre la traage sur le web* 
*Grce  une nouvelle fonctionnalit de la prochaine RC* 


Microsoft vient de dvoiler une nouvelle fonctionnalit qui sera incluse dans la premire Release Candidate d'Internet Explorer 9.

Pendant que le test de la beta bat son plein avec plus de 15 millions de testeurs a travers le monde (lire ci-avant), la firme dvoile une nouvelle fonctionnalit dnomme  Tracking protection  axe sur le contrle du traage de l'activit web des utilisateurs. 

Cette fonctionnalit  pour but de rsoudre les problmes de confidentialits dont sont victimes certains utilisateurs d'une part et d'autre part pour rpondre aux attentes de la FTC (Federal Trade Commission).

La fonctionnalit utilisera une liste de suivie des protections  Tracking Protection List (TPL)  qui contiendra les adresses web que le navigateur ne pourra charger que si l'utilisateur tape l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse (ou s'il clique sur un lien direct). En limitant les appels passs par des sites tiers aux adresses du TPL, le navigateur pourra limiter les informations que peuvent recueillir ces sites. 

L'utilisateur aura aussi la possibilit de dfinir sa propre liste, et d'y inclure les sites qui peuvent gnrer des cookies. En quelque sorte une liste rouge personnalisable pour le navigateur.

Microsoft souligne cependant que cette nouvelle protection de la vie prive ne remplace pas le filtrage InPrivate, une fonctionnalit ajoute  partir d'IE 8. Les deux seront complmentaires mme si l'algorithme de filtrage utilis dans InPrivate est le mme qu'utilise  Tracking protection . 

_ Notre travail dans le dveloppement d'IE9 est de trouver le juste quilibre entre les avantages rels des utilisateurs qui peuvent provenir du partage, tout en offrant le choix  l'utilisateur d'avoir le contrle sur sa vie prive _  explique Deam Hachamovitch, vice-prsident en charge du dveloppement du navigateur.

Cette "Tracking Protection," ne sera pas active par dfaut. Un  opt-in  permettra son activation et l'obtention de la TPL, qui ne sera pas livr avec le navigateur. 

En attendant cette RC, et si vous ne fates pas partie des 15 millions de testeurs, la beta de IE9 est disponible sur cette page

*Source* : Interview de Deam Hachamovitch  



*En collaboration avec Hinault Romaric*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Internet Explorer 9 est le navigateur le plus scuris, quand il s'agit de malwares  diffusion sociale, claironne Microsoft
Mise  jour le 17.12.2010 par Katleen*

Microsoft vient de rvler les rsultats d'une tude portant sur l'efficacit des dispositifs scuritaires d'Internet Explorer 9. 

Les recherches ont t menes par NSS Labs, entit indpendante, et elles concluent qu'Internet Explorer 9 "est le leader du march en matire de protection des utilisateurs contre les malwares". Il stopperait ainsi 99% des logiciels malicieux, contre 90% pour sa mouture prcdente (IE8).

Ces excellents rsultats seraient  attribuer  la technologie filtrante SmartGreen URL de Microsoft, mais aussi  la fonctionnalit "SmartScreen application rputation systme", qui fait son entre dans IE9, et qui a pour mission de se renseigner sur la rputation d'un tlchargement, grce  une base de donnes installe dans le cloud (pour aider l'utilisateur  dcider s'il va effectuer le tlchargement ou non).

Les tests se sont drouls sur 11 jours conscutifs, 24 heures sur 24, et se composaient de 39 modules diffrentes qui taient envoys contre des URL malicieuses, sans cesse renouveles.

Pourtant, ces conclusions favorables aux produits de Redmond ne font pas l'unanimit. Dj,  cause de leur champ d'tude restreint. L'efficacit des barrires contre les autres menaces, par exemple celles caches dans les plug-ins, n'ont pas t mesures.

Mais Google va plus loin, en remettant en cause la totalit de l'tude : "Ces tests sponsoriss" ne seraient pas fiables. Les rsultats de Microsoft seraient "trop bons" compars  ceux de ses concurrents.

Ainsi, sur la lutte contre les malwares sociaux, Firefox n'en arrte que 19%, Safari 11%, Chrome 3% et Opera... n'en stopperait aucun !

Mountain View s'en offusque : "Chrome a t conu avec, ds le dpart, une attention toute particulire pour la scurit ; il amliore la protection des utilisateurs, de leurs tlchargements (programmes prsents sur leur disque dur) et des vulnrabilits des plug-ins".

Il est vrai que, comme l'indique le rapport, les malwares qui se propagent sur les rseaux sociaux sont un vrai problme, qui se dveloppe de plus en plus. Mais c'est loin d'tre le seul soucis de scurit svissant sur le Net.

Quoiqu'il en soit,  peine disponible en version Bta, IE9 fait dj couler beaucoup d'encre.

Source : L'tude de NNS Labs (PDF) 

 ::fleche::  Microsoft affirme ne pas avoir pay pour la ralisation de cette tude. Pensez-vous que l'tude soit fiable, contrairement aux allgations de Google ?

----------


## lunatix

Franchement puisqu'il est si gnial : ils devraient arrter d'en parler, et le sortir !

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Microsoft affirme ne pas avoir pay pour la ralisation de cette tude. Pensez-vous que l'tude soit fiable, contrairement aux allgations de Google ?


 :8O:  :8O: 

Ce serait pas le boulot du "journaliste" d'tudier la fiabilit des sources ?
"Un attentat a fait 200 morts en Irak, mais bon on est pas sr, vous en pensez quoi ?"

----------


## Neko

Pourquoi Google n'essayent-ils pas de simplement reproduire l'tude? Ce serait tout bnfice pour eux, de prouver que l'tude est foireuse.

----------


## avion-f16

Ce n'est pas vraiment le navigateur en lui-mme qui a t test, c'est SmartGreen.

C'est bien d'avoir des scurits qui vont te dire si le site que tu visites a une mauvaise rputation ou que le fichier que tu t'apprtes  tlcharger est un virus, mais si le coeur du navigateur contient des failles, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi IE est plus scuris que ses concurrents.
Perso, je vois SmartGreen comme une couche de protection supplmentaire entre le navigateur et les sites Web.
Par contre, je suis entirement d'accord pour dire que a ralentira la propagation des virus chez les utilisateurs lambdas.

Pour ce qui est des chiffres, je prfre ne pas trop en parler.
Si la diffrence entre Chrome et IE9 est aussi norme, il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi je n'ai jamais t infect en naviguant !

Pour moi, un navigateur peut tre dit scuris lorsqu'il rsiste aux attaques ne dpendant pas de mes actions (avec du code JS par exemple), et pas grce aux mises en gardes contre les sites que je visite ou les fichiers que je tlcharge.

Pour conclure, cette tude ne m'a pas l'air srieuse.

----------


## avion-f16

Dsol pour le double post mais :




> Ces excellents rsultats seraient  attribuer  la technologie filtrante *SmartGreen* URL de Microsoft [...]


Ce ne serait pas plutt SmartScreen ?

Et j'ajoute que si le filtre SmartScreen ne fait que vrifier si le site est de confiance, WOT le fait trs bien aussi, et on peut l'installer sur Chrome, Opera, Safari et Firefox grce aux extensions.

----------


## wokerm

question scurit je suis totalement d'accord IE 9 est le plus sure 
mais pour la compatibilit avec certain site notamment avec le forum de bing ,je trouve opera et IE 8 meilleur que IE 9.0 dans l'affichage du forum bing  
mais mis a part a je trouve opera et IE 9 les meilleur navigateur web en ce moment  ::ccool:: 
on peur reprocher l'absence de correcteur dans ie 9.0 mais on en trouve des gratuit comme des payant 
et puis on peut ajouter un correcteur a l'aide de la barre d'outils google ou bien en faisant un  petit script vbs qui fait appel aux correcteur d'ms word

----------


## visafacile.net

Cela devrait soulager les antivirus confronts aux trojans et autre cheval de Troie.

----------

